# Präsident von Tripwire unterstützt die Einschränkung von Frauenrechten



## Khaddel (6. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Präsident von Tripwire unterstützt die Einschränkung von Frauenrechten* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Präsident von Tripwire unterstützt die Einschränkung von Frauenrechten*


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. September 2021)

"So what?"
Die einen sind dafür, die anderen dagegen.
Sind private Meinungen, die eigentlich auch das bleiben sollten, aber alle Seiten spielen ihr öffentliches politisches Spielchen.
Die PC Games macht mit der Berichterstattung mit...
...und ich auch, weil ich es lese und kommentiere.

Die Texaner bekommen genau das was sie letzten Endes über kurz oder lang gewählt haben.
Die Frauen sollten einfach (jaja ganz einfach...) alle ihren Hut nehmen und in einen der liberalen Bundesstaaten umziehen, bei entsprechendem Bevölkerungsschwund würden die Verantwortlichen schön doof gucken.


----------



## MrFob (6. September 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> "So what?"
> Die einen sind dafür, die anderen dagegen.
> Sind private Meinungen, die eigentlich auch das bleiben sollten, aber alle Seiten spielen ihr öffentliches politisches Spielchen.
> Die PC Games macht mit der Berichterstattung mit...
> ...


Naja, ich sehe es eher so wie die von Shipwright (die ja auch in dem Artikel abgebildet sind). Das man private Meinungen aller Art haben kann stellt ja keiner in Frage aber sobald man seine Meinung eben in einem oeffentlichen Forum wie Twitter es nunmal ist auf die Art darlegt (und vor allem wenn man noch extra "go on record" dazu schreibt), dann muss man auch mit den Konsequenzen rechnen und umgehen koennen.

Ich sehe nichts verwerfliches darin, dass das dann auch diskutiert wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2021)

Alle reden immer von Menschenrechten. Gehört dazu nicht auch das Recht auf Leben? Da wird einem (zukünftigen) Menschen das Dasein genommen. Hätten unsere Eltern das damals gemacht, dann könnten wir hier heute nicht schreiben. Wir hätten dieses Leben nicht, man hätte es uns einfach genommen, obwohl es unser gutes Recht ist. Man muss es auch mal aus dieser Sicht sehen.

Außerdem heißt es dann immer Frauenrechte oder die Frauen sagen "Es ist mein Körper". Was ist dann mit dem Mann? Du hättest eine Frau, die ist schwanger und will das Kind aber nicht. Du als Mann freust dich aber darauf und es ist auch dein Kind. Was ist dann? Sollten da nicht beide gemeinsam entscheiden?


----------



## Enisra (6. September 2021)

hach ja
die Alten weißen Männer unterstützen andere  Alte weiße Männer darin natürlich wieder, über das Leben von anderen Menschen bestimmen zu wollen mit natürlich den üblichen Scheintotschlagargumenten, die brillianter weise auch da am Ende hinten über fallen, weil die gleichen Alten Weißen Männer zwar Wasser Predigen, aber dafür gegen andere Dinge wie bessere Gesundheitsversorgung, Soziale Unterstützung oder bessere Schulbildung etc.

und es wäre so viel leichter, würden man sich nicht wie ein lausiges, billiges Klischee verhalten


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. September 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Alle reden immer von Menschenrechten. Gehört dazu nicht auch das Recht auf Leben? Da wird einem (zukünftigen) Menschen das Dasein genommen. Hätten unsere Eltern das damals gemacht, dann könnten wir hier heute nicht schreiben. Wir hätten dieses Leben nicht, man hätte es uns einfach genommen, obwohl es unser gutes Recht ist. Man muss es auch mal aus dieser Sicht sehen.


Unabhängig meiner eigenen Vorstellungen - ich habe dieses Argument noch nie verstanden.
Ja und - dann würde ich eben nicht existieren und es wäre mir ja vollkommen egal, weil ich nicht einmal diesen Gedanken aufgrund dieser Nichtexistenz formulieren könnte.
Man hätte mir also im Grunde gar nichts genommen, da ich über meine eigene Existenz nie im Klaren war.
Wann ein Fötus lebenfähig ist, bzw. ab wann er Gedanken und Gefühle entwickelt ist ein eigenes ganz ganz tiefes und langwieriges Thema, daß ich hier extra ausklammere bei diesem Gedankengang.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. September 2021)

Ach die Amis wieder und ihr politisches Lieblingsthema. Ich halte es da ganz mit Dave Chappelle.   





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MoudH-RPnEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut
> wenn Typen die schon durch Frauenfeindlichen Blödsinn und dem unterstützen von Nazis aufgefallen sind andere Rassisten nennen weil man sie beim Namen nennt, merkt man wie sehr man nur abschreibt und Solide die Verteidigung ist, nebst das man mal wieder die Freie Meinungsäußerung von anderen einschränken will in dem man die Kritik an frauenfeindlichen aussagen blockt
> 
> Wo wir auch wieder bei den Totschlagargumenten von Klischee Alten weißen Männer sind, aber was anderes außer Jammern und versuchen das Leben von anderen zu ruinieren kann man halt nicht


Mein Text ist nicht frauenfeindlich, wenn ich sage, dass eben eine Beziehung 50:50 ist, jeder gleichberechtigt. Oder würde dir das etwa gefallen, wenn deine Freundin einfach das Kind abtreibt, welches du vielleicht gerne gehabt hättest? Da sollten doch beide miteinander ernsthaft reden und dann gemeinsam eine Entscheidung treffen. So etwas ist eigentlich selbstverständlich.

Und warum sollte man nicht über dieses oder jenes diskutieren? Wir sind nicht in Nordkorea und du kannst doch jederzeit deine Meinung hier sagen, es hindert dich niemand daran. Du fällst aber in den letzten Monaten immer damit auf, dass von dir in jedem 2.Satz irgendwas von alten Männern kommt (Fetisch von dir?), Naziphantasien (heimliche Liebe?) oder Du jedwede Diskussion zerstörst. Du bist zum Megatroll hier im Forum geworden.

Und was das mit den alten weißen Männern betrifft: Natürlich ist das Rassismus. Du sagst, dass eine gewisse Gruppe dies oder jenes tut, weil sie eine weiße Hautfarbe hat. Du reduzierst die Menschen darauf, dass sie eben dies wegen ihrer Hautfarbe tun und das ist Rassimus. Sehr großer sogar. Ersetze deine Texte doch mal durch schwarze, Juden oder was auch immer, dann bemerkst du auf welchem Eis du tanzt.


----------



## xaan (6. September 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Alle reden immer von Menschenrechten. Gehört dazu nicht auch das Recht auf Leben? Da wird einem (zukünftigen) Menschen das Dasein genommen.



So einfach ist es eben nicht, bzw. es gibt da mehrere Widersprüche.
1: Wir können hirntoten Menschen die lebenserhaltenden Maschinen abschalten. Denn wer hirntot ist ist praktisch und faktisch tot. Ein 6 wochen alter Fötus hat noch keine Hirnaktivität.

2. Das Gsetz verbietet Schwangerschaftsabbrüche auch bei medizinischen Komplikationen die z.B. das Leben der Mutter gefährden.

3: Wenn ein 6 Wochen alter Fötus bereits als lebender Mensch eingestuft wird, sollte man dann nicht auch ab der 6. Woche Kindergeld beantragen können? Eine Lebensversicherung abschließen können, die im Falle einer (ungewünschten) Fehlgeburt fällig wird? Was ist mit illegalen Einwanderern, die in den USA schwanger werden? Gilt eine Mutter in der 6. Schwangerschaftswoche als Mutter eines amerikanischen Kindes und kann daher nicht mehr abgeschoben werden?

4. Was ist mit der Versorgung des Kindes nach der Geburt? Ein ungewollt schwanger gewordenes minderjähriges Mädchen z.B. hat nicht das Einkommen um ein Kind zu versorgen. Was für Unterstützung bietet Texas den Müttern an, welche sie dazu zwingt das Kind zur Welt zu bringen? ...

Mit all diesen Fragen haben sich die Gesetzgeber selbstverständlich nicht auseinander gesetzt. Weil es ihnen auch nicht wirklich um eine differenzierte Auseinandersetzung geht, sondern um virtue signalling von (vorgeblich) Christlichen Werten und culture wars.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Außerdem heißt es dann immer Frauenrechte oder die Frauen sagen "Es ist mein Körper". Was ist dann mit dem Mann? Du hättest eine Frau, die ist schwanger und will das Kind aber nicht. Du als Mann freust dich aber darauf und es ist auch dein Kind. Was ist dann? Sollten da nicht beide gemeinsam entscheiden?



Es gilt das Prinzip von "bodily autonomy". Frei übersetzt: körperliche unversehrtheit. Man kann Leute z.B. nicht zwingen, für ein Familienmitglied Knochenmark zu spenden, oder eine Leber, oder eine Niere. Auch dann nicht, wenn dem Familienmitglied ansonsten der Tod droht. Nach genau dem selben Prinzip kann man auch eine Mutter nicht dazu zwingen, ein Kind auszutragen.

(jedenfalls sollte das imo so sein, Texas sieht das offenbar anders)


----------



## schokoeis (6. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Alten weißen Männer blabla  Alte weiße Männer blablabla Alten Weißen Männer noch viel mehr bla


Und da isser wieder


----------



## 1xok (6. September 2021)

Mein Gott, kann mal jemand all die Idioten zum Mond schießen? Am besten auf die von der Erde abgewandte Seite. Ich brauche die auf diesem Planeten nicht. Ich bin auch für Abtreibung nach dem 9. Monat. So, jetzt ist es raus.

Ich hab allmählich die Schnauze voll von Taliban und Co.. Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert. Findet euch damit ab oder geht!


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> So einfach ist es eben nicht, bzw. es gibt da mehrere Widersprüche.
> 1: Wir können hirntoten Menschen die lebenserhaltenden Maschinen abschalten. Denn wer hirntot ist ist praktisch und faktisch tot. Ein 6 wochen alter Fötus hat noch keine Hirnaktivität.
> 
> 2. Das Gsetz verbietet Schwangerschaftsabbrüche auch bei medizinischen Komplikationen die z.B. das Leben der Mutter gefährden.
> ...


Natürlich, da gebe ich dir voll Recht. Das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema. Da müsste man sehr viel und lange darüber diskutieren und eine Entscheidung treffen mit der alle irgendwie zufrieden sein können. Das ist übrigens für mich Demokratie. Alle Seiten setzen sich zusammen, jeder trägt seine Argumente vor und am Ende überlegt man sich eine gemeinsame Lösung. Das ist aber in der heutigen Zeit leider nicht mehr möglich, weil beide Seiten da im "Kampfmodus" sind.


----------



## MrFob (6. September 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Alle reden immer von Menschenrechten. Gehört dazu nicht auch das Recht auf Leben? Da wird einem (zukünftigen) Menschen das Dasein genommen. Hätten unsere Eltern das damals gemacht, dann könnten wir hier heute nicht schreiben. Wir hätten dieses Leben nicht, man hätte es uns einfach genommen, obwohl es unser gutes Recht ist. Man muss es auch mal aus dieser Sicht sehen.
> 
> Außerdem heißt es dann immer Frauenrechte oder die Frauen sagen "Es ist mein Körper". Was ist dann mit dem Mann? Du hättest eine Frau, die ist schwanger und will das Kind aber nicht. Du als Mann freust dich aber darauf und es ist auch dein Kind. Was ist dann? Sollten da nicht beide gemeinsam entscheiden?


Da wird in der Gegendarstellung immer so getan, als ob da jetzt so viele Frauen mal so nebenher ihre Kinder abtreiben wuerden, wenn man das nicht alles gesetzlich komplett verbietet.
Das ist doch aber Schwachsinn!

Wenn sich ueberhaupt erst die Frage um eine Abtreibung stellt ist doch erstmal schon einiges im Argen. Bei einer einigermassen gut funktionierenden Beziehung werden das die Partner ohnehin doch erstmal massiv ausdiskutieren. Dazu kommt ja, dass man sowieso normalerweise nicht einfach so aus einem Impuls heraus abtreiben kann sondern erstmal durch Beratungsgespraeche und so weiter und so fort durch muss (was ja auch ne sinnvolle Sache ist mMn).

Dann gibt es noch solche tragischen Umstaende wie Vergewaltigungen, etc., dafuer gibt es nun in Texas zum Beispiel ueberhaupt keinen Rechtsrahmen mehr.

Das die Situation nie einfach ist stellt doch nun keiner in Frage (ausser denen, wie dir, die hier implizieren, Frauen wuerden einfach mal so ne Abtreibung machen, ohne sich was dabei zu denken oder zu fuehlen). Aber die richtige Loesung kann doch nicht sein dass man versucht dieses schwierige Feld mit einer schwarz/weiss Grundsatzentscheidung auf politischer Ebene wegzuignorieren. Meine Guete.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. September 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich hab allmählich die Schnauze voll von Taliban und Co.. Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert. Findet euch damit ab oder geht!


Die Taliban amüsiert deine Vorstellung des 21. Jahrhunderts bereits jetzt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSinner (6. September 2021)

Ich machs erstmal ganz salopp und bei Bedarf gern noch differenzierter hinterher:

Alles raus was keine Miete zahlt.


----------



## 1xok (6. September 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mein Text ist nicht frauenfeindlich, wenn ich sage, dass eben eine Beziehung 50:50 ist, jeder gleichberechtigt. Oder würde dir das etwa gefallen, wenn deine Freundin einfach das Kind abtreibt, welches du vielleicht gerne gehabt hättest?


Ob eine Frau ein Kind austrägt, ist alleine ihre Entscheidung. Punkt. Muss nicht weiter diskutiert werden.


----------



## 1xok (6. September 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Die Taliban amüsiert deine Vorstellung des 21. Jahrhunderts bereits jetzt.



Werde erwachsen. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uRTzXRI-zjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. September 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Werde erwachsen.


Meinste die Taliban hören dann auf dich auszulachen?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (6. September 2021)

Leben und leben lassen.
Sowas ist eine individuelle Entscheidung der Frau. Da sollte kein Außenstehender was zu sagen haben. Auch nicht der Mann in einer Beziehung. Ein Kind zeugen ist eine Sache. Ein Kind austragen eine ganz andere.


----------



## 1xok (6. September 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Meinste die Taliban hören dann auf dich auszulachen?


Nein, aber mir ist es egal. Und Dir so? Ich glaube die Taliban hätten lieber mein Leben als ich ihres.

Warum fährst Du nicht zu den Taliban? Dann kannst Du mit ihnen lachen.

Was fährt durch den Iran?


----------



## K0mmentat0r (6. September 2021)

Der Titel hätte auch lauten können "*Präsident von Tripwire unterstützt die Stärkung des Lebensrechts von Kindern*", aber dann müssten diverse Spielepublisher ihre Werbegelder und Kooperationsverträge mit PC Games aufkündigen, der Autor zurückrudern, widersprechen, klarstellen, bereuen - und würde trotzdem gefeuert werden.

Ich frage mich, ob ihn dann Satanisten (Ungebildete behaupten, dass Rechtskonforme statt Ritualmorden an Kindern inzwischen selbst Abtreibungen vornehmen) mit Tomaten bewerfen würden. Und dass beim Alternativtitel "ungeborene" fehlt ist der Anpassung an das Rechercheniveau des Artikels über das "Gesetz" in Texas geschuldet.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. September 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Warum fährst Du nicht zu den Taliban? Dann kannst Du mit ihnen lachen.


Kann dich ja mitnehmen, dann hätte ich auf jeden Fall was zu lachen.


----------



## Artes (6. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Der Titel hätte auch lauten können "*Präsident von Tripwire unterstützt die Stärkung des Lebensrechts von Kindern*", aber dann müssten diverse Spielepublisher ihre Werbegelder und Kooperationsverträge mit PC Games aufkündigen, der Autor zurückrudern, widersprechen, klarstellen, bereuen - und würde trotzdem gefeuert werden.
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob ihn dann Satanisten (Ungebildete behaupten, dass Rechtskonforme statt Ritualmorden an Kindern inzwischen selbst Abtreibungen vornehmen) mit Tomaten bewerfen würden. Und dass beim Alternativtitel "ungeborene" fehlt ist der Anpassung an das Rechercheniveau des Artikels über das "Gesetz" in Texas geschuldet.



Hast du was getrunken? 

Da wird kein Lebensrecht von Kindern gestärkt. Sondern die Abtreibungsrechte wurden so verschärft das sie praktisch unmöglich ist. Und ganz nebenbeit wurde eine Belohung für ein Denunzantentum geschaffen. 

Das einizig schöne an der Sache ist das das den Wechsel von Texas ins Demokratische Lager nur beschleunigt. Und wenn Texas Blau ist wars das für die Republikaner. Dann stellen sie erstmal keine Präsidenten mehr.


----------



## MarcHammel (6. September 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Alle reden immer von Menschenrechten. Gehört dazu nicht auch das Recht auf Leben? Da wird einem (zukünftigen) Menschen das Dasein genommen. Hätten unsere Eltern das damals gemacht, dann könnten wir hier heute nicht schreiben. Wir hätten dieses Leben nicht, man hätte es uns einfach genommen, obwohl es unser gutes Recht ist. Man muss es auch mal aus dieser Sicht sehen.
> 
> Außerdem heißt es dann immer Frauenrechte oder die Frauen sagen "Es ist mein Körper". Was ist dann mit dem Mann? Du hättest eine Frau, die ist schwanger und will das Kind aber nicht. Du als Mann freust dich aber darauf und es ist auch dein Kind. Was ist dann? Sollten da nicht beide gemeinsam entscheiden?


Dem Mann muss definitiv auch ein Mitspracherecht zugestanden werden, wenn er Vater sein will. Allerdings ist Mitspracherecht nicht gleich Entscheidungsrecht. Das liegt einzig und allein bei der Frau. Und das kann, muss und darf sie auch beanspruchen. Selbstverständlich muss sie dann natürlich auch mit den Konsequenzen leben. Etwa eine Trennung, wenn zwei völlig unterschiedliche Lebensplanungen aufeinander treffen. 

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen Abtreibung. Aber ich halte es auch für absolut legitim und in Ordnung, wenn eine Frau abtreibt, weil sie vergewaltigt wurde oder weil sich abzeichnet, dass sie die Geburt nicht überstehen würde o.ä. Mich schockiert allerdings viel mehr die Leichtfertigkeit, mit der viele Frauen heutzutage diese Entscheidung treffen. Da ist "Mein Körper, meine Entscheidung" zu einer hohlen Phrase verkommen. Eine Ausrede, um jeder Diskussion und jeder Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema aus dem Weg zu gehen. 

Man entscheidet nun mal nicht nur für den eigenen Körper, sondern eben auch für das Leben des ungeborenen Kindes. Das ist ein massiver invasiver Eingriff und man sollte einfach mal ganz genau drüber nachdenken, was eine Abtreibung überhaupt bedeutet und was das für Folgen haben kann, sowohl physisch, als auch psychisch. Und diese Weitsicht scheinen viele Frauen heutzutage nicht mehr zu haben. Freilich nicht alle, aber nicht wenige. Daher werden Aufklärungsgespräche vor einer Abtreibung umso wichtiger. 

Letztlich muss die Entscheidung aber allein bei der Frau liegen. Und in einer funktionierenden Beziehung wird, denke ich, sowieso darüber gesprochen und die Entscheidung so oder so gemeinsam gefällt.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Was Texas da abzieht, ist unter aller Sau. Damit ist auch dem Kind nicht geholfen.



1xok schrieb:


> Ob eine Freu ein Kind austrägt, ist alleine ihre Entscheidung. Punkt. Muss nicht weiter diskutiert werden.


Bin ich grundsätzlich bei dir. Allerdings gibt es genug diskussionswürdige Punkte bei diesem Thema.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (6. September 2021)

Artes schrieb:


> Hast du was getrunken?
> 
> Da wird kein Lebensrecht von Kindern gestärkt. Sondern die Abtreibungsrechte wurden so verschärft das sie praktisch unmöglich ist. Und ganz nebenbeit wurde eine Belohung für ein Denunzantentum geschaffen.
> 
> Das einizig schöne an der Sache ist das das den Wechsel von Texas ins Demokratische Lager nur beschleunigt. Und wenn Texas Blau ist wars das für die Republikaner. Dann stellen sie erstmal keine Präsidenten mehr.



Erkläre mir bitte, warum Verschärfung von Abtreibungsrechten keine Stärkung vom Lebensrecht ist. Vielleicht bin ich es ja, der deinen Beitrag nicht versteht.


----------



## MarcHammel (6. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Erkläre mir bitte, warum Verschärfung von Abtreibungsrechten keine Stärkung vom Lebensrecht ist. Vielleicht bin ich es ja, der deinen Beitrag nicht versteht.


Die Sache ist halt nicht so einfach. 

Was bringt es dem Kind, in widrigen Umständen aufzuwachsen? Was bringt es dem Kind, wenn die Eltern sich nicht kümmern können, die Mutter bei der Geburt gestorben ist oder aufgrund einer Vergewaltigung extremen psychischen Belastungen ausgesetzt ist und das Kind darunter leiden muss? Ui, es lebt...aber WIE lebt es? 

Auch wenn ich mich grundsätzlich gegen Abtreibung ausspreche, muss man dabei eben genau das auch mal beachten: Wie würde es dem Kind gehen? Ist dem Kind dadurch geholfen? Usw. 

Was Texas hier abzieht ist, wie oben gesagt, einfach nicht korrekt. Punkt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ein 6 wochen alter Fötus hat noch keine Hirnaktivität.


Offensichtlich ist da wohl 12 Wochen die "Grenze" neueren Erkenntnissen nach.


			https://www.ief.at/abtreibung-schmerzempfindung-ab-der-12-schwangerschaftswoche/


----------



## Gast1664917803 (7. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Erkläre mir bitte, warum Verschärfung von Abtreibungsrechten keine Stärkung vom Lebensrecht ist. Vielleicht bin ich es ja, der deinen Beitrag nicht versteht.


Ich mach mal den Advocatus Diaboli:
Nur weil ein recht undefinierter Zellhaufen entstanden ist (und diesen Status hat er nach 5 Wochen noch - die Texaner verbieten ja schon ab der sechsten Woche), hat dieser noch kein "Lebensrecht", da noch nicht wirklich was lebt - Gefühle, Hirnaktivität, etc. .
Solltest du darauf weiterhin beharren, muß ich dir leider mitteilen, das jeglicher Krebs, der bei dir in Zukunft gefunden wird und älter als 6 Wochen ist, leider nicht entfernt werden kann, da man sich nicht sicher ist, ob diesem nicht auch ein Lebensrecht eingeräumt werden sollte.
Auch Zellhaufen und so. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist da wohl 12 Wochen die "Grenze" neueren Erkenntnissen nach.
> 
> 
> https://www.ief.at/abtreibung-schmerzempfindung-ab-der-12-schwangerschaftswoche/



Ne ist nicht die Grenze.
Es ist sehr wichtig Quellen zu lesen, zu erörtern wer hinter dieser Quelle steht und wer diese verbreitet.
Diese Seite "Institut für Ehe und Familie"  hört sich nett an.
"Das IEF ist eine Einrichtung der Österreichischen Bischofskonferenz, die in den Bereichen Familienberatung, Familienpastoral und Familienpolitik tätig ist."
Österreichische Bischofskonferenz...mal nachschauen...jupp erzkonservativ, bei denen dürfte Fritzel kräftig weiterfritzeln, das es sogar so manchem Taliban die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben würde.
Die Quellen (bzw. die Ersteller der Studie) sind ein Psychologe und ein Assistenzarzt tätig in einem medizinischen Heim der Armee.
Kein Neurologe oder dergleichen ist involviert. QUELLE
Das Papier hat Löcher so groß wie der Grand Canyon.


----------



## fud1974 (7. September 2021)

Und ist eh alles alt, mittlerweile ist er als CEO zurückgetreten (worden).

So schnell kann es gehen.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (7. September 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich mach mal den Advocatus Diaboli:
> Nur weil ein recht undefinierter Zellhaufen entstanden ist (und diesen Status hat er nach 5 Wochen noch - die Texaner verbieten ja schon ab der sechsten Woche), hat dieser noch kein "Lebensrecht", da noch nicht wirklich was lebt - Gefühle, Hirnaktivität, etc. .



Der Advocatus plädiert dafür, dass eine „Stärkung des Lebensrechts“ nicht möglich sei, weil das Leben noch gar nicht existiert? Es ist wohl Ansichtssache. Mit ein wenig Mitgefühl und Verständnis könnte man bei einem Gesetz, das die Gefängnisstrafe für die Kritik an einem Diktator von 30 Jahren auf 7 Jahre beschränkt von einer Stärkung der „Freiheits“rechte sprechen, oder?

Und der Status in Texas hängt  nicht von den Wochen ab, sondern.. vom Herzschlag.



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Solltest du darauf weiterhin beharren, muß ich dir leider mitteilen, das jeglicher Krebs, der bei dir in Zukunft gefunden wird und älter als 6 Wochen ist, leider nicht entfernt werden kann, da man sich nicht sicher ist, ob diesem nicht auch ein Lebensrecht eingeräumt werden sollte.
> 
> Auch Zellhaufen und so.



Ich würde sagen dieser niederträchtige Vergleich ist nur auf dem Planetten Nal Hutta zulässig.


----------



## Rabowke (7. September 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Alle reden immer von Menschenrechten. Gehört dazu nicht auch das Recht auf Leben? Da wird einem (zukünftigen) Menschen das Dasein genommen. Hätten unsere Eltern das damals gemacht, dann könnten wir hier heute nicht schreiben. Wir hätten dieses Leben nicht, man hätte es uns einfach genommen, obwohl es unser gutes Recht ist. Man muss es auch mal aus dieser Sicht sehen.


... definiere gutes Recht?! Es gibt nun mal auch in Deutschland feste Regeln wann eine Abtreibung, Schwangerschaftsabbruch, erlaubt ist und ab wann eben nicht und diese Regeln wurde u.a. von Ärzten und Juristen aufgestellt.

Was wäre gewesen wenn deine Mutter Opfer einer Vergewaltigung geworden wäre? Was wäre gewesen, wenn deine Mutter mit 14 oder 15 mit ihrem ersten Freund geschlafen hätte und in Unkenntnis des Themas Verhütung schwanger geworden wäre?! 

Recht auf Leben ... schön und gut, nur wie soll das Leben denn aussehen wenn man in dem Alter, als Beispiel, Mutter wird. Hast du Kinder? Weißt du was das für eine "Lebensaufgabe" ist? Wir haben uns aktiv dafür entschieden erst die Welt zu bereisen, Karriere zu machen und Geld zu verdienen und dann Nachwuchs in die Welt zu bringen, um diesem auch ein gutes Leben zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Der Advocatus plädiert dafür, dass eine „Stärkung des Lebensrechts“ nicht möglich sei, weil das Leben noch gar nicht existiert? Es ist wohl Ansichtssache. Mit ein wenig Mitgefühl und Verständnis könnte man bei einem Gesetz, das die Gefängnisstrafe für die Kritik an einem Diktator von 30 Jahren auf 7 Jahre beschränkt von einer Stärkung der „Freiheits“rechte sprechen, oder?
> 
> Und der Status in Texas hängt  nicht von den Wochen ab, sondern.. vom Herzschlag.


Das ist nicht „Ansichtssache“,sondern Wissenschaft.








						Doctors' organization: calling abortion bans 'fetal heartbeat bills' is misleading
					

American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists says term does not ‘reflect medical accuracy or clinical understanding’




					www.theguardian.com
				




Klar, dass man mit so was Emotionen ansprechen will und offensichtlich funktioniert das ja auch gut, aber das macht es nicht richtiger.

Ich habe mich jetzt nicht komplett eingelesen, welche Einschränkungen in Fällen ungewollter Schwangerschaften nach Vergewaltigungen oder bei Gefahr für das Leben der Mutter bei Austragung oder bei schwerwiegenden Erkrankungen des Fötus, die ein Überleben negieren würden, durch dieses Gesetz gemacht werden würden, aber ich wage zu behaupten, dass auf das Leben der Mütter wenig Rücksicht genommen wird. Und dass es diesen Leuten auch egal ist, was mit diesen ungewollten Kindern im schlimmsten Fall passiert.
Und wenn wir noch etwas weiter gehen, schwurbeln in Texas Menschen etwas über Lebensrecht, die für die gesetzlich angeordnete Tötung von Menschen plädieren. Alles moralisch etwas schwierig.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1137106925114363904

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Und ist eh alles alt, mittlerweile ist er als CEO zurückgetreten (worden).
> 
> So schnell kann es gehen.



da hat sich der mann wohl seinem twitter-handle entsprechend selbst ins aus geschossen: dort nennt er sich nämlich, was man vielleicht auch schon merkwürdig finden kann: @rammjaeger. [trivia] falls jemand nicht wissen sollte, was das war: rammjäger sollten in den letzten kriegsjahren alliierte bomber vom himmel holen, quasi als bemannte flugabwehrrakete, vergleichbar den japanischen kamikaze-bombern. [/trivia]


----------



## fud1974 (7. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da hat sich der mann wohl seinem twitter-handle entsprechend selbst ins aus geschossen: dort nennt er sich nämlich, was man vielleicht auch schon merkwürdig finden kann: @rammjaeger. [trivia] falls jemand nicht wissen sollte, was das war: rammjäger sollten in den letzten kriegsjahren alliierte bomber vom himmel holen, quasi als bemannte flugabwehrrakete, vergleichbar den japanischen kamikaze-bombern. [/trivia]



Jo, den Twitter-Handle würde ich in offizieller Position auch nicht bringen wollen.. 

Als selbstironischer, martialischer Gamer-Handle wenn man glaubhaft vermitteln kann dass man sich die Positionen der damaligen NS Regierung nicht zu eigen macht, mag das gerade noch gehen.. wirkt aber selbst da schon arg unbedarft.

Aber als Twitter Handle (oder einem anderen Social-Media Dingens..) wo man auch über andere Sachen postet? Und sogar im Namen eines Unternehmens?  

Never ever.

Hat schon ein Geschmäckle.. wenn man dann auch noch so erzkonservative Sachen rausholt, und dann so ein Nickname... im besten Falle unbedacht. In schlimmeren Fällen.. was anderes.


----------



## xaan (7. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Der Advocatus plädiert dafür, dass eine „Stärkung des Lebensrechts“ nicht möglich sei, weil das Leben noch gar nicht existiert? Es ist wohl Ansichtssache.


Wenn du diesen Gedankengang bis zum Ende verfolgst, könnte man auch schon Verhütungsmittel verbieten und es als "Stärkung des Lebensrechts" bezeichnen. Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass die Grenze irgendwo gezogen werden muss. Sei es bei 6 Wochen, 12 Wochen, Empfängnis oder irgendwo anders .... irgendwo muss die Grenze existieren.

Dabei ist die Diskussion so versteift darauf WO die Grenze sein soll, dass wir vergessen haben zu hinterfragen WER die Grenze überhaupt ziehen darf: die betroffenen Frauen zusammen mit ihren behandelnden Ärzten. Jeder der nicht direkt involviert ist, sollte sich da mal fein raus halten. Und vor Allem Leute die "pro Geburt" sind, aber nicht im selben Atemzug den Müttern Unterstützung bei der Erziehung der so "aufgezwungenen" Kinder anbieten, verlieren jedwede moralische "pro life" Glaubwürdigkeit.



K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Und der Status in Texas hängt  nicht von den Wochen ab, sondern.. vom Herzschlag.


Der Herzschlag ist ein recht blöder indikator, weil auch Menschen die nach einem Unfall hirntot sind noch einen Herzschlag haben. Und doch dürfen wir ihnen die lebenserhaltenden Maschinen abschalten.


----------



## knarfe1000 (7. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da hat sich der mann wohl seinem twitter-handle entsprechend selbst ins aus geschossen: dort nennt er sich nämlich, was man vielleicht auch schon merkwürdig finden kann: @rammjaeger. [trivia] falls jemand nicht wissen sollte, was das war: rammjäger sollten in den letzten kriegsjahren alliierte bomber vom himmel holen, quasi als bemannte flugabwehrrakete, vergleichbar den japanischen kamikaze-bombern. [/trivia]



Echt jetzt? Ein CEO hat solch einen Twitternamen - kaum zu glauben.


----------



## Rabowke (7. September 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ein CEO hat solch einen Twitternamen - kaum zu glauben.


Ich hab überlegt ob ich mich LongDongRabowke nenne ... aber ...


----------



## RoteRosen (7. September 2021)

Einfach wegziehen? Wo ist das Problem, verstehe den Aufstand nicht. Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist zieht man einfach in einen anderen Staat, dass ist die Idee hinter den USA.
Wenn man hingegen dafür ist zieht man in diesen Staat. Sowas nennt sich Demokratie. Außerdem hat jede Frau weiterhin die Möglichkeit in einen benachbarten Bundesstaat zu fahren und dort die Abtreibung durchzuführen, dass ist nicht Gesetzeswidrig. Ganz im Gegenteil, dass hat in den Staaten seit Jahrzehnten Praxis.

Aber im Groben und Ganzen ein gutes Gesetz was natürlich für Opfer von Missbrauch unglaublich scheiße ist, für die Mädels und Jungs die heutzutage mit der Einstellung "Yolo" durchs Lebens ziehen aber massive Konsequenzen nach sich zieht.
Es gibt nun einmal die Möglichkeit zu verhüten , außerdem sind wir eine christliche Gesellschaft, in der es jegliches Lebens zu schützen gilt.
Wenn man jetzt zu dumm ist ein Kondom, die Pille oder ein Diafragma zu benutzen und einfach wie ein primitives Tier *** will....Ja dann muss man auch die Konsequenzen akzeptieren.




1xok schrieb:


> Ob eine Frau ein Kind austrägt, ist alleine ihre Entscheidung. Punkt. Muss nicht weiter diskutiert werden.


Und mein Samen, also auch mein Eigentum und nicht nur ihres....Theoretisch gesehen dürfte ich dann jede Frau verklagen die ohne mein Einverständnis bzw. Rücksprache mit mir eine Abtreibung durchführt, da sie einen Teil von mir tötet und ich ihr dafür keine Genehmigung gegeben habe.
Ist dann ein Fall von schwerer Körperverletzung und nein, dass hier ist jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint. Es gibt sogar Präzedenzfälle genau zu dem Thema wo die Männer dann auch gewonnen haben.
In Deutschland ist es für mich als Mann z.B. möglich nach §1666 BGB eine Frau dafür anzuzeigen wenn sie einfach abtreibt weil sie der Meinung ist, dass es einzig und allein ihre Entscheidung ist.

In Schweden und Dänemark muss man z.B. bevor man Sex mit einem Partner hat einen Vertrag unterschreiben, ansonsten ist dies eine Vergewaltigung. Das wurde auch wegen der Problematik mit den Abtreibungen eingeführt.


----------



## Rabowke (7. September 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> [...]In Deutschland ist es für mich als Mann z.B. möglich nach §1666 BGB eine Frau dafür anzuzeigen wenn sie einfach abtreibt weil sie der Meinung ist, dass es einzig und allein ihre Entscheidung ist.


... vllt. solltest du noch einmal darüber nachdenken.



> In Schweden und Dänemark muss man z.B. bevor man Sex mit einem Partner hat einen Vertrag unterschreiben, ansonsten ist dies eine Vergewaltigung. Das wurde auch wegen der Problematik mit den Abtreibungen eingeführt.


Der nächste Schwachsinn. 

Was soll der Unsinn hier so einen "Müll" zu posten? Du weißt es doch garantiert besser.  

_Richterin Anna Hannell, die an der Ausarbeitung des neuen Gesetzes beteiligt war, erläuterte: Es bestehe "absolut keine Erfordernis, formell 'ja' zu sagen, einen Knopf in einer App zu drücken oder irgendetwas anderes dieser Art. Sich einfach körperlich zu beteiligen, ist ein Zeichen der Zustimmung", sagte die Juristin der schwedischen Nachrichtenagentur TT._


----------



## xaan (7. September 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> In Schweden und Dänemark muss man z.B. bevor man Sex mit einem Partner hat einen Vertrag unterschreiben, ansonsten ist dies eine Vergewaltigung. Das wurde auch wegen der Problematik mit den Abtreibungen eingeführt



Ich hatte erst überlegt mir die Mühe zu machen, eine umfangreiche Antwort auf alle deine Punkte zu schreiben. Danke, dass du so klar und deutlich offen legst, dass es dir nur ums Trollen geht. Damit hast du dich selbst aller Glaubwürdigkeit beraubt und ich muss gar nichts mehr tun.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. September 2021)

Abgesehen davon ist „einfach wegziehen“ auch nicht so einfach, wenn man Arbeit, Familie und ein soziales Umfeld in seinem Heimatstaat hat. Außerdem wurde bereits gemeldet, dass auch andere republikanisch geführte Staaten prüfen, ob sie das Gesetz aus Texas übernehmen.
Können die Frauen dann eigentlich heimatfern die Eingriffe durchführen lassen, auch wenn sie noch in Texas leben?

Aber ist schon eine interessante Vorstellung. Dann wäre der Bible Belt zukünftig nur noch von Männern und Pro-Life-Aktivistinnen bewohnt.


----------



## Enisra (7. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst überlegt mir die Mühe zu machen, eine umfangreiche Antwort auf alle deine Punkte zu schreiben. Danke, dass du so klar und deutlich offen legst, dass es dir nur ums Trollen geht. Damit hast du dich selbst aller Glaubwürdigkeit beraubt und ich muss gar nichts mehr tun.



Schlimmer, ich fürchte die meinen den scheiß Ernst und glauben Echt die würden in irgendwelche Ecken gestellt wenn man ihre Rechten, frauenfeindlichen Aussagen breit treten die sie irgendwo kopiert haben
Was man halt auch daran merkt dass man selten irgendwelche Antworten bekommt weil man hat ja Dinge nur kopiert und sich nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt, 

ansonsten würde man ja wissen dass man gerede Vergewaltigungen befürwortet hat und kein Nein als Mann gegenüber einer Frau akzeptiert, was halt dummerweise uneinvernehmlicher Sex ist, tjaaa

Es hat halt schon einen Grund warum ich sagte dass es einfacher wäre würden sich manche nicht wie ein Klischee verhalten


----------



## RoteRosen (7. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst überlegt mir die Mühe zu machen, eine umfangreiche Antwort auf alle deine Punkte zu schreiben. Danke, dass du so klar und deutlich offen legst, dass es dir nur ums Trollen geht. Damit hast du dich selbst aller Glaubwürdigkeit beraubt und ich muss gar nichts mehr tun.











						Neues Gesetz in Schweden: Sex nur noch nach Einverständnis
					

Seit Sonntag gilt in Schweden ein umstrittenes Gesetz: Beide Partner müssen vor dem Geschlechtsverkehr ihre Zustimmung geben - sonst gilt der Akt als Vergewaltigung.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Wenn man keine Ahnung hat und so, aber Hauptsache großspurig anpreisen "Ich hatte ja überlegt mir die Mühe zu machen".... Und dann hast du gemerkt, dass meine Argumente 100% der Wahrheit bzw. Tatsachen entsprechen und hast dir dann gedacht, ich schreibe lieber irgendeinen Unsinn?




Rabowke schrieb:


> ... vllt. solltest du noch einmal darüber nachdenken.
> 
> 
> Der nächste Schwachsinn.
> ...


Kannst du kein deutsch? Es geht darum, dass so ein Gesetz in Kraft getreten ist eben wegen der oben genannten Problematik. Damit werden Frauen vor Vergewaltigung geschützt. Und du glaubst es kaum, aber viele Frauen machen davon gebrauch bzw. Männer, da es genug Fälle gab, wo man verunglimpft wurde. Das es nicht verpflichtend ist ist eine komplett andere Kamelle und darum geht es in dieser Diskussion nicht, und das weißt du auch.
Hat nix mit Schwachsinn wie du ihn mir attestierst zu tun sondern schlicht und ergreifend mit der Realität in Schweden (kp wie genau es in Dänemark abläuft, da ich da keinen Urlaub mache).

Also vielleicht mal wieder auf das Thema beziehen und nicht andere Individuen im Forum versuchen zu denunzieren?


----------



## Tariguz (7. September 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Kann dich ja mitnehmen, dann hätte ich auf jeden Fall was zu lachen.



Bitte hör auf! xDDDDD  ich kann nicht mehr. 


1xok man! Siehst du nicht dass er dich nur verarschen will?


----------



## Rabowke (7. September 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Kannst du kein deutsch?


Kannst du nicht lesen?

Ich habe exakt den Teil deines Beitrages zitiert, der falsch ist. 

*Du* hast geschrieben, dass in Schweden (und Dänemark) ein Vertrag unterschrieben werden muss.

Die Erklärung, warum dieser Teil Schwachsinn ist, habe ich auch gegeben, nämlich dass es eben keine schriftliche (!) Bestätigung geben muss, sondern das quasi das aktive Mitmachen, salopp: rummachen auf der Couch führt zum Sex, als Einwilligungserklärung ausreicht.



> Also vielleicht mal wieder auf das Thema beziehen und nicht andere Individuen im Forum versuchen zu denunzieren?


Vllt. einfach mit dem Thema beschäftigen und darüber nachdenken was man schreibt, bevor man, ob nun aus Absicht oder Unwissenheit, Halbwahrheit und Unwahrheiten niederschreibt? 

Übrigens, witzig dass du zu deinem Beitrag bzgl. § 1666 BGB nichts weiter schreibst, zeig mir bitte die Verurteilung bei legaler Abtreibung, die sich darauf stützt!  

Bevor du dich jetzt an legal hochziehst: auch wir in Deutschland haben eine Grenze, bis zu dieser man eine Schwangerschaft abbrechen kann, danach nur noch wenn sehr gute Gründe dafür sprechen.


----------



## xaan (7. September 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Neues Gesetz in Schweden: Sex nur noch nach Einverständnis
> 
> 
> Seit Sonntag gilt in Schweden ein umstrittenes Gesetz: Beide Partner müssen vor dem Geschlechtsverkehr ihre Zustimmung geben - sonst gilt der Akt als Vergewaltigung.
> ...



"Einverständnis geben" ist etwas anderes als "Vertrag unterschreiben". Das schwediusche Gesetz codifiziert eigentlich nur was implizit für jeden normalen Menschen sowieso schon gilt. Es sind genau solche absichtlichen Falschdarstellungen und Verzerrungen, die deine Absicht zu Trollen bloß stellen. Aber hey, gut, wenn du unbedingt willst, dann mach' ich mir jetzt mal die Mühe, deinen veroherigen Kommentar zu zerpflücken.


RoteRosen schrieb:


> Einfach wegziehen? Wo ist das Problem, verstehe den Aufstand nicht. Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist zieht man einfach in einen anderen Staat, dass ist die Idee hinter den USA.



Das Gesetz ist kein Problem weil es Wege gibt, sich dem Einflussbereich zu entziehen? Was ist das denn für ein Argument? Stell dir mal vor wir gehen an jedes unbequeme Gesetz in jeder Region der Welt auf diese Art ran. Hey, dir gefällt nicht, dass die Taliban in Afghanistan die Macht übernehmen? Zieh doch um. Hey, dir gefällt nicht, dass China in Hong Kong die Demokratie abschafft? Zieh doch um.

Ich hoffe, du bist bereit, die ganzen umziehenden Menschen (aka Flüchtlinge) mit offenen Armen zu empfangen. Aber irgendetwas sagt mir, dass du da auch keine Lust drauf hast.

Ne du, das Argument "kannst ja umziehen" ist keins. Zumal umziehen nicht für jeden Menschen gleichmäßig zugänglich ist. Zu allermindest muss man es sich leisten können. Und dann heißt das noch immer, das gesamte Netzwerk auf Freunden und Familie zu verlassen. In den USA in einen anderen Bundesstaat umziehen ist nicht wie in Deutschland in ein anderse Bundesland ziehen. Die Distanzen sind "ein klein wenig" größer.



RoteRosen schrieb:


> Außerdem hat jede Frau weiterhin die Möglichkeit in einen benachbarten Bundesstaat zu fahren und dort die Abtreibung durchzuführen, dass ist nicht Gesetzeswidrig. Ganz im Gegenteil, dass hat in den Staaten seit Jahrzehnten Praxis.



Nein, das Gesetz krminalisiert ganz absichtlich auch die Beihilfe. Sprich: theoretisch kann der Taxifaher bzw. der Uber/Lyft Fahrer, der dich über die Grenze bringt, wegen Beihilfe verklagt werden. Und es gibt einen erheblichen Anrzeiz solche ANzeigen zu stellen, weil auf erfolgreiche Klagen ein "Kopfgeld" von 10.000 Dollar winkt.



RoteRosen schrieb:


> Aber im Groben und Ganzen ein gutes Gesetz was natürlich für Opfer von Missbrauch unglaublich scheiße ist, für die Mädels und Jungs die heutzutage mit der Einstellung "Yolo" durchs Lebens ziehen aber massive Konsequenzen nach sich zieht.
> Es gibt nun einmal die Möglichkeit zu verhüten , außerdem sind wir eine christliche Gesellschaft, in der es jegliches Lebens zu schützen gilt.
> Wenn man jetzt zu dumm ist ein Kondom, die Pille oder ein Diafragma zu benutzen und einfach wie ein primitives Tier *** will....Ja dann muss man auch die Konsequenzen akzeptieren.



Das ist ein massives Missverständnis der Lebenssituation der Betroffenen. Wie du sicherlich weißt (und verschweigst), sind genau die Leute die für dieses neue Gesetz verantwortlich sind auch erheblich darin engagiert, Aufklärung, Verhütung und Schwangerschaftsplanung/-beratung zu diskreditieren, verhindern und wo es nur geht abzuschaffen.

Die größte Ursache für Teenie-Schwangerschaften sind ist nicht die "Yolo-Einstellung" der Menschen, sondern der politisch gewollte und ganz bewusst herbeigeführte Mangel an Aufklärung. Das sieht man relativ deutlich wenn man sich mal anguckt, wo genau in den USA die Teenie-Schwangerschaften am zahlreichsten sind. Hint: es gibt ein erhebliches Nord-Süd Gefälle.



RoteRosen schrieb:


> Und mein Samen, also auch mein Eigentum und nicht nur ihres....Theoretisch gesehen dürfte ich dann jede Frau verklagen die ohne mein Einverständnis bzw. Rücksprache mit mir eine Abtreibung durchführt, da sie einen Teil von mir tötet und ich ihr dafür keine Genehmigung gegeben habe.



Das Argument kannste bringen, wenn das Kind in deinem Körper heranwächst, deine Gesundheit potentiell gefährdet, dich dazu zwingt, dein ganzes Leben umzukrempeln und z.B. auf Studium und Karriere zu verzichten und dein ganzes Leben lang von einem besser verdienenden Ehepartner abhängig zu sein. So lange das nicht der Fall ist, ist dein Mitspracherecht auf darauf beschränkt, deinen Wunsch zu äußern und dann die Entscheidung der Frau zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. September 2021)

Dieses Samenargument ist auch etwas schräg. Entweder man ist sich einig, dass man gemeinsam ein Kind bekommen will, oder man(n) schützt sein wertvolles Eigentum und zieht sich ein Kondom drüber. Dann kann er sein Eigentum auch wieder mit nach Hause nehmen und ins Regal stellen.


----------



## fud1974 (7. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dann kann er sein Eigentum auch wieder mit nach Hause nehmen und ins Regal stellen.



Hahahahahaha!!!!!!

!! MADE-MY-DAY !!

*Thumbs up*


----------



## Vordack (7. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dieses Samenargument ist auch etwas schräg. Entweder man ist sich einig, dass man gemeinsam ein Kind bekommen will, oder man(n) schützt sein wertvolles Eigentum und zieht sich ein Kondom drüber. Dann kann er sein Eigentum auch wieder mit nach Hause nehmen und ins Regal stellen.




Frage, wie schafft er es im Regal die Samen am Leben zu erhalten, Lebensrecht und so? Braucht die Plastiktüre einen Beatmungsstrohhalm oder die Samen eine Proteinzufuhr um nicht zu sterben? Und wachsen sie dann mit der Zeit und bekommen Samenbabys die in einer Plastiktüte aufwachsen? Wäre das gerecht?

Sorry, ich kenn mich mit Samenstudie nicht so aus, aber die FRagen kamen mir sofort...


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Einfach wegziehen? Wo ist das Problem, verstehe den Aufstand nicht.


Verwandte?
Freunde?
Job?
Kein Geld für Umzug?
Haus, das man für weniger verkauft kriegen würde als man für ein neues zahlen müßte?


RoteRosen schrieb:


> Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist zieht man einfach in einen anderen Staat, dass ist die Idee hinter den USA.
> Wenn man dagegen dafür ist zieht man in diesen Staat. Sowas nennt sich Demokratie.


Nein.
Demokratie ist, wenn die Bevölkerung Mitspracherecht bei politischen Themen hat.

Was du meinst, ist die freie Wahl des Wohnsitzes. 
Die kann aber nicht derartige Gesetzesänderungen legitimieren, sonst könnte man ja auch den dortigen Klassiker der Sklavenhaltung wieder einführen - "Die hätten ja rechtzeitig wegziehen können ..." 


RoteRosen schrieb:


> Außerdem hat jede Frau weiterhin die Möglichkeit in einen benachbarten Bundesstaat zu fahren und dort die Abtreibung durchzuführen,


... was unnötig Geld kostet
 - was gearde der Grund für die Abtreibung sein könnte ...


RoteRosen schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, dass hat in den Staaten seit Jahrzehnten Praxis.


Es ist auch seit Jahrzehnten Praxis, daß Krankenhäuser für die Aktionäre zusammengespart werden. 
Trotzdem ist das ein Mißstand, den man beheben und nicht verteidigen sollte, "weil das immer schon so war".


RoteRosen schrieb:


> Es gibt nun einmal die Möglichkeit zu verhüten


*Kein *Verhütungsmittel ist 100% sicher.

_"Beim *Kondom* liegt der Pearl-Index bei 2-12. Das heißt, dass 2-12 von 100 Frauen, die in einem Jahr mit *Kondom* verhüten, schwanger werden."_
(Quelle)"]Quelle[/URL])[/SIZE]


RoteRosen schrieb:


> , außerdem sind wir eine christliche Gesellschaft, in der es jegliches Lebens zu schützen gilt.


_/fixed:_ , außerdem sind wir eine Gesellschaft, die sich an Werten orientiert, die auch in diversen Religionen Eingang gefunden haben. Unsere Feiertage haben wir größtenteils aus den Ereignissen in der Bibelgeschichte abgeleitet.

... und "jegliches" Leben schützen ... nun ja: Kükenschreddern, Stierkämpfe, Lammfleisch, Zuchttiere, Stallhaltung, die immer wieder angeprangert wird, Diktatoren und Regimes, die an verschiedenen Ecken der Welt Menschen töten, Ungeimpfte, die lieber in Urlaub fahren oder in die Disco gehen, kein Tempolimit, obwohl das Leben retten würde, ...


RoteRosen schrieb:


> Und mein Samen, also auch mein Eigentum und nicht nur ihres....Theoretisch gesehen dürfte ich dann jede Frau verklagen die ohne mein Einverständnis bzw. Rücksprache mit mir eine Abtreibung durchführt, da sie einen Teil von mir tötet und ich ihr dafür keine Genehmigung gegeben habe.


Aha. Welche körperlichen Leistungen mußt du denn die 9 Monate nach der Zeugung vollbringen? Oder alleine dafür sorgen, daß das "für 2 essen" ausgewogen und -reichend ist?

Rein funktional gesehen hast du deinen Samen abgegeben, damit jemand anders mal was Sinnvolles damit anstellt.


RoteRosen schrieb:


> Ist dann ein Fall von schwerer Körperverletzung und nein, dass hier ist jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint. Es gibt sogar Präzedenzfälle genau zu dem Thema wo die Männer dann auch gewonnen haben.
> In Deutschland ist es für mich als Mann z.B. möglich nach §1666 BGB eine Frau dafür anzuzeigen wenn sie einfach abtreibt weil sie der Meinung ist, dass es einzig und allein ihre Entscheidung ist.


Halte ich als Laie für eine juristische Fehlleistung.
in dem Paragraphen geht es um "Kinder", mit denen ua ein "Zusammentreffen" stattfinden kann. Ich denke nicht, daß dieses Gesetz auf Nachwuchs unter 0 Jahren zutrifft.


RoteRosen schrieb:


> In Schweden und Dänemark muss man z.B. bevor man Sex mit einem Partner hat einen Vertrag unterschreiben, ansonsten ist dies eine Vergewaltigung. Das wurde auch wegen der Problematik mit den Abtreibungen eingeführt.


Tolle Idee. 

Wie wär's noch mit einem Vertrag zur erlaubten Wohnungsbetretung, Ansprechen nur nach Erhalt eines Kommunikations-Gutscheins und Tür aufhalten dürfen nur noch Menschen der Einstufung "Hilfsbereiter" mit offiziell ausgestellter Ansteckplakette und oranger Nettigkeitsweste?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Frage, wie schafft er es im Regal die Samen am Leben zu erhalten, Lebensrecht und so? Braucht die Plastiktüre einen Beatmungsstrohhalm oder die Samen eine Proteinzufuhr um nicht zu sterben? Und wachsen sie dann mit der Zeit und bekommen Samenbabys die in einer Plastiktüte aufwachsen? Wäre das gerecht?
> 
> Sorry, ich kenn mich mit Samenstudie nicht so aus, aber die FRagen kamen mir sofort...


Tut mir Leid. Ich kann kann da nicht so gut helfen, da ich zu dieser kriminellen Gruppe von Menschen gehöre, die monatlich ein potentielles Leben…nun ja…ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid. Ich kann kann da nicht so gut helfen, da ich zu dieser kriminellen Gruppe von Menschen gehöre, die monatlich ein potentielles Leben…nun ja…ihr wisst schon.


DAS SOLLTE VERBOTEN WERDEN!!!!!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> DAS SOLLTE VERBOTEN WERDEN!!!!!


Ich bin mir sicher, in Texas wird schon ein entsprechendes Gesetz vorbereitet.


----------



## combine (7. September 2021)

another one bites the dust
ip für alle ceo's: von twitter fernbleiben


----------



## MarcHammel (7. September 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist es für mich als Mann z.B. möglich nach §1666 BGB eine Frau dafür anzuzeigen wenn sie einfach abtreibt weil sie der Meinung ist, dass es einzig und allein ihre Entscheidung ist.


§1666 BGB greift ausschließlich bei bereits geborenen Kindern, nicht bei ungeborenen. 

Bei einem ungeborenen Kind gibt es z.B. keine Unterhaltspflicht. Ein geistiges und seelisches Wohl des Kindes kann bei einem ungeborenen Kind bis zu einer bestimmten Schwangerschaftswoche auch ausgeschlossen werden. Ein Vermögen hat ein ungeborenes Kind wohl auch nicht, ebenso wenig eine Schulpflicht.


----------



## Vordack (7. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid. Ich kann kann da nicht so gut helfen, da ich zu dieser kriminellen Gruppe von Menschen gehöre, die monatlich ein potentielles Leben…nun ja…ihr wisst schon.



Noch darfst Du das... glaub mir, die Zeit wird kommen.


----------



## TheSinner (7. September 2021)

Meine Güte ist dieser Kommentarbereich voller Falschaussagen und Fehlannahmen. Mein Favorit das mit Dänemark und Schweden und dass man dort angeblich Verträge unterzeichnen müsse. Dummer grober Unfug der fernab der Realität ist. Was man wüsste, wenn man sich damit befasste. Zum Glück hab ich enge Freunde in beiden Ländern und weiß daher dass es lediglich ein "Ja bedeutet Ja" Gesetz gibt, demzufolge ausschließlich die Bejahung des Sex sicherstellt dass es keine Vergewaltigung ist. Sage ich also "ich will" oder beteilige mich aktiv am Sex, so ist das völlig ausreichend. Und das weiß auch wirklich jeder Vollhonk in den Ländern die es betrifft. Kann man aber natürlich schön entfremden damit es der eigenen verworrenen Weltanschauung passt.

Meine Ansicht hierzu ist simpel: Weg mit dem Dreck wenn er stört. Mir ist völlig egal ob sich Menschen darüber echauffieren aber wir brauchen so oder so nicht noch mehr Menschen auf der Welt, wenn also welche abtreiben wollen dann bittesehr, gerne. Ist sowieso nur ein Zellklumpen und kann genauso weg wie die meiste moderne Kunst.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (7. September 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, warum man in einer solchen Position, die ja mit sehr viel Verantwortung verbunden ist, solche Ansichten öffentlich machen muss. Ist ja schön für ihn, wenn er meint, dass das Gesetz rechtens und gut ist, aber dass er in seiner Position da auch auf massiven Widerstand stößt, hätte ihm bewusst sein müssen. Als CEO einer Videospielfirma muss ich mich wirklich nicht darüber äußern.


----------



## ivans (7. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Meine Güte ist dieser Kommentarbereich voller Falschaussagen und Fehlannahmen. Mein Favorit das mit Dänemark und Schweden und dass man dort angeblich Verträge unterzeichnen müsse. Dummer grober Unfug der fernab der Realität ist. Was man wüsste, wenn man sich damit befasste. Zum Glück hab ich enge Freunde in beiden Ländern und weiß daher dass es lediglich ein "Ja bedeutet Ja" Gesetz gibt, demzufolge ausschließlich die Bejahung des Sex sicherstellt dass es keine Vergewaltigung ist. Sage ich also "ich will" oder beteilige mich aktiv am Sex, so ist das völlig ausreichend. Und das weiß auch wirklich jeder Vollhonk in den Ländern die es betrifft. Kann man aber natürlich schön entfremden damit es der eigenen verworrenen Weltanschauung passt.
> 
> Meine Ansicht hierzu ist simpel: Weg mit dem Dreck wenn er stört. Mir ist völlig egal ob sich Menschen darüber echauffieren aber wir brauchen so oder so nicht noch mehr Menschen auf der Welt, wenn also welche abtreiben wollen dann bittesehr, gerne. Ist sowieso nur ein Zellklumpen und kann genauso weg wie die meiste moderne Kunst.


Wow, das ist mal .... wow. "Weg mit dem Dreck wenn er stört" ? Wirklich? Wow! "Es gibt genug Menschen auf der Welt?" Erm, schliesst das dich mit ein? Oder sollen nur andere sterben? Du hast eine sehr, sehr kranke Weltanschauung. Ekelhaft.


----------



## Nevrion (7. September 2021)

Mir wäre es lieber das Thema hätte mit der Aussage "ok, mir egal", begonnen und damit geendet, dass man jede Art von Meinung zu Abtreibung haben darf, so lange man die andere respektiert.
Wen interessiert hier ernsthaft was irgend so ein Hillbilly-Staat wie Texas für Gesetze verabschiedet? Ich meine, ist das nicht das Land, bei dem ein Hausbesitzer das Recht hat jemanden abzuknallen, sobald er unaufgefordert einen Fuß auf sein Grundstück setzt und deswegen die Briefkästen immer zur Straße hin monitiert sind?
Warum jetzt der Dude, von dem ich noch nie was gehört hat und der irgendwie auch keine merkliche Bedeutung in der Spieleindustrie hat, deswegen zurück treten musste, verstehe ich zwar nicht ganz, aber es ist mir trotzdem immer noch egal.

Immerhin hat der Chef von Ubisoft vor einem guten Jahrzehnt ja auch schon mal den Kracher rausgehauen, dass er 90 % aller Spieler für Raubkopierer hält und er ist immer noch Chef dort - und die Leute kaufen auch das nächste Assasins Creed, Regenbogen und Anno.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (7. September 2021)

ivans schrieb:


> Wow, das ist mal .... wow. "Weg mit dem Dreck wenn er stört" ? Wirklich? Wow! "Es gibt genug Menschen auf der Welt?" Erm, schliesst das dich mit ein? Oder sollen nur andere sterben? Du hast eine sehr, sehr kranke Weltanschauung. Ekelhaft.


Über die Ausdrucksweise kann man sicherlich streiten aber im Grunde hat er doch recht.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2021)

ivans schrieb:


> Wow, das ist mal .... wow. "Weg mit dem Dreck wenn er stört" ? Wirklich? Wow! "Es gibt genug Menschen auf der Welt?" Erm, schliesst das dich mit ein? Oder sollen nur andere sterben? Du hast eine sehr, sehr kranke Weltanschauung. Ekelhaft.


Seine Ausdrucksweise ... nun ja.

Aber in der Tat haben wir ja ein Problem mit der Überbevölkerung der Erde.
Stichworte Nahrungsressourcen, CO² Produktion und dadurch größere unbewohnbare Landstriche.

Und es wäre eben rein sachlich betrachtet besser, wenn es weniger von uns gäbe. 
Man könnte auch noch zynisch werden und die sachlich korrekte Aussage tätigen, daß das Gute an Kriegen sei, daß sie dem Bevölkerungszuwachs entgegenwirken.

Selbst, wenn man das alles sagt und feststellt, ist das aber noch was anderes, als sich dafür auszusprechen, daß man nach welchem Maßstab auch immer jetzt anfangen sollte, aktiv die Bevölkerung zu dezimieren.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (7. September 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Einfach wegziehen? Wo ist das Problem, verstehe den Aufstand nicht. Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist zieht man einfach in einen anderen Staat, dass ist die Idee hinter den USA.
> Wenn man hingegen dafür ist zieht man in diesen Staat. Sowas nennt sich Demokratie. Außerdem hat jede Frau weiterhin die Möglichkeit in einen benachbarten Bundesstaat zu fahren und dort die Abtreibung durchzuführen, dass ist nicht Gesetzeswidrig. Ganz im Gegenteil, dass hat in den Staaten seit Jahrzehnten Praxis.
> 
> Aber im Groben und Ganzen ein gutes Gesetz was natürlich für Opfer von Missbrauch unglaublich scheiße ist, für die Mädels und Jungs die heutzutage mit der Einstellung "Yolo" durchs Lebens ziehen aber massive Konsequenzen nach sich zieht.
> ...


Ich will das hier nur nochmal festhalten, sonst glaubt mir das keiner... Alter Schwede, das ist der dämlichste Kommentar, den ich bis jetzt hier lesen musste. Du glaubst also, dass du was mitzubestimmen hast, weil einer deiner Blindgänger, evtl nur aus versehen, es geschafft hat, eine Eizelle zu befruchten?! Du glaubst, dass ein 14, 15 jähriges Mädchen ihre ganze Jugend aufgrund eines Fehlers und/oder komplett falscher Bildung in Sachen sexualkunde aufzugeben hat?! Sorry, aber das ist doch einfach gequirlte Scheiße, die so leicht abzusondern ist, wenn man selbst nicht betroffen ist.
Dass das mit Schweden und Dänemark kompletter Stuss ist, haben Dir eh schon genügend andere Leute geschrieben. Ich würde Dir anraten, vom hohen Ross abzusteigen und etwas mehr Empathie zu entwickeln.


----------



## MarcHammel (7. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Seine Ausdrucksweise ... nun ja.
> 
> Aber in der Tat haben wir ja ein Problem mit der Überbevölkerung der Erde.
> Stichworte Nahrungsressourcen, CO² Produktion und dadurch größere unbewohnbare Landstriche.
> ...


"Weg mit dem Dreck" ist schon ziemlich menschenverachtend. Das hat mit Sachlichkeit nicht viel am Hut. 

Aber wenn wir rein sachlich denken und handeln, könnten wir auch einige Länder weg bomben. Problem gelöst. Da es hier aber nicht nur um Logik und Sachlichkeit geht, wäre das die falsche Lösung.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (7. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn du diesen Gedankengang bis zum Ende verfolgst, könnte man auch schon Verhütungsmittel verbieten und es als "Stärkung des Lebensrechts" bezeichnen. Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass die Grenze irgendwo gezogen werden muss. Sei es bei 6 Wochen, 12 Wochen, Empfängnis oder irgendwo anders .... irgendwo muss die Grenze existieren.


*Nyx-Adreena* spricht von Wissenschaft, deinen Kommentar jedoch deute ich als Zustimmung der “Ansichtssache“. Irgendwo zieht jedes Land eine (oft unterschiedliche) Grenze. Plausibel erscheint sie aus meiner Sicht nur ganz am Anfang (Verschmelzung) oder ganz am Ende (Geburt).



xaan schrieb:


> Dabei ist die Diskussion so versteift darauf WO die Grenze sein soll, dass wir vergessen haben zu hinterfragen WER die Grenze überhaupt ziehen darf: die betroffenen Frauen zusammen mit ihren behandelnden Ärzten. Jeder der nicht direkt involviert ist, sollte sich da mal fein raus halten. Und vor Allem Leute die "pro Geburt" sind, aber nicht im selben Atemzug den Müttern Unterstützung bei der Erziehung der so "aufgezwungenen" Kinder anbieten, verlieren jedwede moralische "pro life" Glaubwürdigkeit.


Im Video, das *Worrel* geteilt hat, wird u.A. darüber satiriert (kritisiert), dass behandelnde Ärzte bei einer Abtreibung Mitsprache bei der Entscheidung hätten. So unterschiedlich sind die “Ansichten“.

Ich stimme dir zu, dass ProLife immer über die Geburt hinausgehen muss. Es gibt beides, Kritiker der Abtreibung, denen Mutter und Kind letztlich vollkommen egal sind und Pro-Life-Aktivisten, die sich aus liebevoller Überzeugung für das Wohl von Mutter und Kind einsetzen. Ich hatte das Glück einige dieser Leute kennenzulernen. Unser Ton hier im Forum ist eine ganz andere Welt.



xaan schrieb:


> Der Herzschlag ist ein recht blöder indikator, weil auch Menschen die nach einem Unfall hirntot sind noch einen Herzschlag haben. Und doch dürfen wir ihnen die lebenserhaltenden Maschinen abschalten.


Passiv eine Maschine abzuschalten und jemanden sterben lassen ist das Eine. Aktiv ein Messer ins Herz rammen und jemanden töten das Andere.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (7. September 2021)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Ich will das hier nur nochmal festhalten, sonst glaubt mir das keiner... Alter Schwede, das ist der dämlichste Kommentar, den ich bis jetzt hier lesen musste. Du glaubst also, dass du was mitzubestimmen hast, weil einer deiner Blindgänger, evtl nur aus versehen, es geschafft hat, eine Eizelle zu befruchten?! Du glaubst, dass ein 14, 15 jähriges Mädchen ihre ganze Jugend aufgrund eines Fehlers und/oder komplett falscher Bildung in Sachen sexualkunde aufzugeben hat?! Sorry, aber das ist doch einfach gequirlte Scheiße, die so leicht abzusondern ist, wenn man selbst nicht betroffen ist.
> Dass das mit Schweden und Dänemark kompletter Stuss ist, haben Dir eh schon genügend andere Leute geschrieben. Ich würde Dir anraten, vom hohen Ross abzusteigen und etwas mehr Empathie zu entwickeln.


Ich glaube, du machst es dir ein bisschen zu einfach. Die Tragik der Rolle des Vaters bei einer Abtreibung kann man nicht mit einem Blindgänger bei einem 14-jährigen Mädchen ohne Sexualkunde wegwischen.

Die Gesetze, die in bestimmten Ländern auch aus diesem Grund gemacht wurden, zeigen, dass Gesetze den damit verbundenen Herausforderungen oft nicht gerecht werden können.


----------



## MarcHammel (7. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Im Video, das *Worrel* geteilt hat, wird u.A. darüber satiriert (kritisiert), dass behandelnde Ärzte bei einer Abtreibung Mitsprache bei der Entscheidung hätten. So unterschiedlich sind die “Ansichten“.


An der Stelle muss ich aber doch mal die Frage stellen, warum der Arzt da kein Mitspracherecht haben sollte. 

Wenn er eine Abtreibung nicht mit seinem Gewissen und seinen Werten vereinbaren kann, muss Frau sich eben einen anderen Arzt suchen. Abtreibung sollte - entgegen meiner persönlichen Meinung darüber - völlig legal werden. Allerdings darf der Arzt nicht dazu verpflichtet werden, diese vorzunehmen. Solange kein Missbrauchsfall, keine psychischen oder körperlichen Vorerkrankungen/Schäden vorliegen, die eine Geburt problematisch werden lassen würden. Auch für Ärzte ist das ein sensibles Thema und nicht jeder Arzt kann das mit sich vereinbaren.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (7. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du machst es dir ein bisschen zu einfach. Die Tragik der Rolle des Vaters bei einer Abtreibung kann man nicht mit einem Blindgänger bei einem 14-jährigen Mädchen ohne Sexualkunde wegwischen.
> 
> Die Gesetze, die in bestimmten Ländern auch aus diesem Grund gemacht wurden, zeigen, dass Gesetze den damit verbundenen Herausforderungen oft nicht gerecht werden können.


Ich bezog mich explizit auf seine Äußerungen, aber trotzdem: ob ein Kind ausgetragen wird oder nicht, das hat der Mann nicht zu entscheiden, auch wenn er sich ein Kind wünschen würde. Es ist für die verm. werdende Mutter ein extremer Einschnitt in ihr Leben, der Alles verändert, egal wie viel Hilfe sie von außen in Anspruch nehmen kann. Gerade im sehr jungen Alter heißt das oft: so gut wie keine höhere Ausbildung möglich, an eine Karriere ist nur schwer zu denken/ extremer Einschnitt in das Privatleben/ in die sozialen Kontakte, im schlimmeren Fall sogar das Loslösen von der Familie. Das führt oft zu teils argen postnatalen Depressionen. Dazu kommen die ganzen körperlichen Strapazen, die der Mann nicht mitzutragen hat. Aber auch ohne diese ganzen Aspekte:
Es ist und bleibt im Ermessen der Mutter, ob sie gewillt ist, ein Kind zu bekommen, nicht des verm. Vaters, nicht ihrer Eltern, Verwandten und schon gar nicht des Staates.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Passiv eine Maschine abzuschalten und jemanden sterben lassen ist das Eine. Aktiv ein Messer ins Herz rammen und jemanden töten das Andere.


Über wessen Herz sprechen wir jetzt?
Das, über was wir eigentlich sprechen sollten, ist etwas, aus dem mal Herz entstehen könnte, aber nicht muss.
Leider ist die Natur da nämlich auch nicht gerade zimperlich.









						Wir sollten offener über Fehlgeburten sprechen
					

Über eine Fehlgeburt wird nur selten gesprochen. Vielen Frauen würde aber mehr emotionale Unterstützung aus ihrem sozialen Umfeld helfen.




					www.quarks.de
				




Ich zitiere mal:
„_Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du eine Frau kennst, die schon einmal eine Fehlgeburt hatte, ist ziemlich groß. Eine Fehlgeburt bedeutet, dass die Frau ihr ungeborenes Kind im Zeitraum vor der 24. Schwangerschaftswoche verliert oder solange es weniger als 500 Gramm wiegt. Und das kommt ziemlich häufig vor: zwölf bis 24 Prozent der schwangeren Frauen haben eine Fehlgeburt – das ist in etwa jede sechste. Diese Zahlen beziehen sich auf Frauen, bei denen die Monatsblutung ausblieb und deren Schwangerschaftstest positiv war. Nimmt man auch die Frauen dazu, die noch gar nicht wissen, dass sie schwanger sind, ist der Anteil der Fehlgeburten schätzungsweise noch etwas höher.

Die meisten Fehlgeburten passieren in den ersten drei Monaten._“

Danach sinkt die Zahl der Fehlgeburten.
Deswegen verraten viele Frauen erst nach den ersten drei Monaten, dass sie schwanger sind.
In der Frühphase sind die Embryonen noch so wenig  entwickelt, dass einige überhaupt gar nicht so weit kommen, dass sie überlebensfähig sind. Und die betroffenen Frauen merken noch nicht einmal, dass sie schwanger waren.

Du argumentierst auf der einen Seite sehr emotional, aber ich finde, dass du ein bisschen lapidar bist, wenn du vom Abschalten lebenswichtiger Geräte bei Komapatienten sprichst. Das sind Menschen, die ein Leben hatten und Angehörige, die sie liebten. Das ist nicht einfach nur „passiv eine Maschine abstellen“. Interessant, dass deine Empathie für einen nicht entwickelten Verbund an Zellen größer ist, als für einen erwachsenen Menschen.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (7. September 2021)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> (…) Das führt oft zu teils argen postnatalen Depressionen. (…)


Relativ betrachtet treten Depressionen nach Abtreibungen (PAS) häufiger auf, als nach Geburten (PPD). 



DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Aber auch ohne diese ganzen Aspekte:
> Es ist und bleibt im Ermessen der Mutter, ob sie gewillt ist, ein Kind zu bekommen, nicht des verm. Vaters, nicht ihrer Eltern, Verwandten und schon gar nicht des Staates.


Das ist deine Meinung. „Es ist und bleibt…“ suggeriert etwas anderes.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. September 2021)

Ich finde es übrigens echt interessant, dass bei diesen Diskussionen das Herz so eine zentrale Rolle spielt und nicht das Gehirn, der Sitz unseres Bewusstseins und ein wahres Wunder. Das braucht halt etwas länger, bis es ausgebildet ist und macht keine charakteristischen Geräusche, die Emotionen auslösen, wenn man sie das erste Mal hört. 
Armes Hirn.


----------



## Artes (7. September 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> An der Stelle muss ich aber doch mal die Frage stellen, warum der Arzt da kein Mitspracherecht haben sollte.
> 
> Wenn er eine Abtreibung nicht mit seinem Gewissen und seinen Werten vereinbaren kann, muss Frau sich eben einen anderen Arzt suchen. Abtreibung sollte - entgegen meiner persönlichen Meinung darüber - völlig legal werden. Allerdings darf der Arzt nicht dazu verpflichtet werden, diese vorzunehmen. Solange kein Missbrauchsfall, keine psychischen oder körperlichen Vorerkrankungen/Schäden vorliegen, die eine Geburt problematisch werden lassen würden. Auch für Ärzte ist das ein sensibles Thema und nicht jeder Arzt kann das mit sich vereinbaren



Ich finde nicht das ein Arzt da eine Wahl haben sollte. Es gibt in unsere Gesellschaft Gesetze und diese Regeln was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Ein Arzt bietet keine Dienstleistung an wie das zb. ein Pizzabäcker tut. Der kann sich meinetwegen aussuchen ob es Pizza Hawai geben sollte oder nicht. 

Ärzte sind teil der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge. Und haben damit die Pflicht entsprechende Behandlungen auch durchzuführen. Nur weil ein Arzt nix vom Impfen hält hat er gefälligst zu Impfen usw. Ansonsten ist er in seinem Beruf falsch.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (7. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Über wessen Herz sprechen wir jetzt?
> Das, über was wir eigentlich sprechen sollten, ist etwas, aus dem mal Herz entstehen könnte, aber nicht muss.
> Leider ist die Natur da nämlich auch nicht gerade zimperlich.


Primär wollte ich den Unterschied zwischen passiver und aktiver Sterbehilfe deutlich machen. Das Herz war der Analogie des ursprünglichen Themas geschuldet. Die Intention des Gesetzes wäre, dass sobald ein Herzschlag gemessen werden kann, die Qualität des Herzens keine so gravierende Rolle mehr spielen darf, um über Leben oder Tod zu entscheiden.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> (…)
> Danach sinkt die Zahl der Fehlgeburten.
> Deswegen verraten viele Frauen erst nach den ersten drei Monaten, dass sie schwanger sind.
> In der Frühphase sind die Embryonen noch so wenig  entwickelt, dass einige überhaupt gar nicht so weit kommen, dass sie überlebensfähig sind. Und die betroffenen Frauen merken noch nicht einmal, dass sie schwanger waren.
> ...


Ich finde das Thema Fehlgeburten sind ein neues Fass. Demenz als statistische Todesursache ab einem bestimmten Alter dient auch nicht als Rechtfertigung ab diesem Alter einen (gesunden) Menschen umbringen zu können. 

„Nicht entwickelter Verbund an Zellen“ empfinde ich auch als lapidar. Aber es tut mir Leid, wenn ich bestimmte Vergleiche zu taktlos  formuliert habe. Vermutlich fällt auch der obige Abschnitt in diese Kategorie. Sollte ich einmal mitbekommen, dass du hier über passive Sterbehilfe debattierst, will ich mich gerne emphatisch in die Diskussion einzubringen versuchen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Ich finde das Thema Fehlgeburten sind ein neues Fass. Demenz als statistische Todesursache ab einem bestimmten Alter dient auch nicht als Rechtfertigung ab diesem Alter einen (gesunden) Menschen umbringen zu können.


Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass in dieser sehr frühen Entwicklung viele Embryonen auf natürlichem Weg „abgehen“ (ich finde gerade kein sensibleres Wort), da sie noch sehr “zerbrechlich“ und nicht vollständig genug entwickelt sind, um Störungen der Embryogenese auszugleichen. Das ist Natur.
Was das mit der Ermordung eines lebensfähigen Menschen zu tun hat, ist mir nicht klar.


K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> „Nicht entwickelter Verbund an Zellen“ empfinde ich auch als lapidar. Aber es tut mir Leid, wenn ich bestimmte Vergleiche zu taktlos  formuliert habe. Vermutlich fällt auch der obige Abschnitt in diese Kategorie. Sollte ich einmal mitbekommen, dass du hier über passive Sterbehilfe debattierst, will ich mich gerne emphatisch in die Diskussion einzubringen versuchen.


Naja, ich bin da vielleicht etwas nüchtern, aber in der sechsten Woche ist der Embryo irgendwie schon ein Verbund an Zellen und noch nicht entwickelt. Zum Beispiel befindet sich das Gehirn und das zentrale Nervensystem da noch in der Entwicklung.
Du argumentierst eher von der Warte, dass der Herzschlag ein wichtiger Faktor ist. Aber das ist halt wirklich noch sehr früh und wenn ich eher den Fokus auf das ZNS bzw. Gehirn legen würde, das Empfindungen verursachen kann und zu Bewusstsein führt, argumentiere ich dann eher von einer anderen Seite aus. Der Herzschlag eines ungeborenen Kindes ist eben auch etwas, das starke Emotionen auslöst und diese werden von manchen Leuten (damit meine ich jetzt nicht dich)  in Diskussionen gerne mal instrumentalisiert z.B. aktuell beim Thema Impfen. Damit wird teilweise der Fokus von wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen genommen, die man aber auch beachten sollte.  

Und ich denke auch, dass ein Schwangerschaftsabbruch eine schwere Belastung für eine Frau ist und eine Entscheidung, die sich die Meisten wohl nicht einfach machen. Aber dennoch nehmen Frauen das auf sich, weil die Alternative für sie noch schlimmer wäre. Und ich finde es grauenhaft, wenn Frauen nach Vergewaltigungen dazu genötigt werden, das Kind ihres Peinigers neun Monate auszutragen. Auch diese Entscheidung machen sie sich wahrscheinlich nicht einfach, denn ihnen wird auch bewusst sein, dass das Ungeborene erstmal keine Schuld für das Verbrechen des Vaters trägt. Aber die Entscheidung sollte letztendlich die Frau tragen. Und auch ihnen sollte eine solche Empathie entgegen gebracht werden, wie einem sechs Wochen alten Embryo. Das sind halt auch Menschen. 

Und nein, Sterbehilfe ist auch so super-kontrovers und ich habe onkologisch gearbeitet. Das Fass will ich tatsächlich nicht aufmachen. 

Aber wenn ich drüber nachdenke, ist das auch irgendwie philosophisch. Was macht einen Menschen aus? Sein schlagendes Herz? Sein Bewusstsein? 
Ich sollte jetzt echt schlafen gehen.


----------



## Wamboland (8. September 2021)

K.a. wie jemand dieses barbarische Gesetzt verteidigen kann, dass jeden Ansatz von Emanzipation zerstört und Frauen zu Sklaven der Allgemeinheit macht. Mit solchen Gesetzen können sich die Amis nicht über die Taliban beschweren, denn da gibt es ja kaum noch einen Unterschied.

Selbst wenn es NUR das mit der 6. Woche wäre, dann wäre es schon krank, aber so ist es Frauen sogar verboten Schwangerschaften nach einer Vergewaltigung zu beenden. Wie gestört können Menschen sein und solche mittelalterlichen Gesetze verteidigen?

Der ist zurecht abgesägt worden.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens echt interessant, dass bei diesen Diskussionen das Herz so eine zentrale Rolle spielt und nicht das Gehirn, der Sitz unseres Bewusstseins und ein wahres Wunder. Das braucht halt etwas länger, bis es ausgebildet ist und macht keine charakteristischen Geräusche, die Emotionen auslösen, wenn man sie das erste Mal hört.
> Armes Hirn.


Weil die, welche das Gesetzt entworfen und durchgesetzt gaben über keinerlei nennenswerte Gehirnaktivität verfügen. Wie wollen sie etwas, das sie nicht kennen, als Maßstab nutzen?


----------



## Worrel (8. September 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> "Weg mit dem Dreck" ist schon ziemlich menschenverachtend. Das hat mit Sachlichkeit nicht viel am Hut.


Deswegen habe ich auch an keiner Stelle was davon gesagt, daß seine Ausdrucksweise sachlich gewesen wäre.

Surprise:
Selbst wenn einer rumtoben und schreien würde, kann man möglicherweise sein Argument sachlich beurteilen und ggfalls sogar für richtig befinden.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir rein sachlich denken und handeln, könnten wir auch einige Länder weg bomben. Problem gelöst. Da es hier aber nicht nur um Logik und Sachlichkeit geht, wäre das die falsche Lösung.


Sicher. Deswegen sage ich ja, daß aktives "Bevölkerungsdezimieren" was anderes ist, als festzustellen, wo verschiedenste Vorkommnisse die Bevölkerung dezimieren.


----------



## TheSinner (8. September 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> "Weg mit dem Dreck" ist schon ziemlich menschenverachtend. Das hat mit Sachlichkeit nicht viel am Hut.
> 
> Aber wenn wir rein sachlich denken und handeln, könnten wir auch einige Länder weg bomben. Problem gelöst. Da es hier aber nicht nur um Logik und Sachlichkeit geht, wäre das die falsche Lösung.



Ich habe kein Problem damit als menschenverachtend dargestellt zu werden. Ich schere mich ausdrücklich nur um die paar Menschen die ich persönlich kenne. Der Rest ist mir ziemlich unsympathisch und egal, ja ich empfinde ihn als Ballast für die Welt und ihr Ökosystem.



ivans schrieb:


> Wow, das ist mal .... wow. "Weg mit dem Dreck wenn er stört" ? Wirklich? Wow! "Es gibt genug Menschen auf der Welt?" Erm, schliesst das dich mit ein? Oder sollen nur andere sterben? Du hast eine sehr, sehr kranke Weltanschauung. Ekelhaft.




Ja das schließt mich mit ein, Danke. Ich will unter Anderem aus genau diesem Grund keine Kinder haben obwohl ich könnte. Ich finde nichts Positives an Zellklumpen die durchgefüttert werden müssen wenn es längst zuviel Menschen gibt. Adoptieren wäre da viel sinnvoller. Es bleibt also eindeutig der Frau überlassen ob sie das Zeug gären lassen will oder entsorgen, geht mich als Mann einen feuchten Furz an grundsätzlich.

Wir alle sind nichts wert außer für diejenigen die uns nahe stehen. Ansonsten haben wir, generell, eher einen negativen Wert, sind also eine Belastung fürs Ökosystem. Das geht solange so bis wir auf ein gesunderes Maß geschrumpft sind und insbesondere eben unser ökologischer Fußabdruck.

Ginge es nach mir würden wir tote Menschen als Biomasse sinnvoll weiterverwenden anstatt sie einfach verrotten zu lassen. Tut mir leid, ich bin ethischer Nihilist und sehr pragmatisch.

Edit: Ich wage übrigens zu behaupten dass von uns beiden ich sehr viel mehr Erfahrungen mit dem Tod gemacht habe, bzw. sehr viel persönlichere wenn man bedenkt dass ich vor einem Jahr heute noch im Koma lag und sich die Frage stellte ob ich jemals wieder aufwache und wenn ja in welchem Zustand. Meine Partnerin stand tatsächlich vor der Frage ob ich weiter versorgt werden soll oder nicht.


----------



## MarcHammel (8. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem damit als menschenverachtend dargestellt zu werden. Ich schere mich ausdrücklich nur um die paar Menschen die ich persönlich kenne. Der Rest ist mir ziemlich unsympathisch und egal, ja ich empfinde ihn als Ballast für die Welt und ihr Ökosystem.


Wer solche Aussagen tätigt, sollte sich allerdings immer erst an die eigene Nase fassen.



Artes schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das ein Arzt da eine Wahl haben sollte. Es gibt in unsere Gesellschaft Gesetze und diese Regeln was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Ein Arzt bietet keine Dienstleistung an wie das zb. ein Pizzabäcker tut. Der kann sich meinetwegen aussuchen ob es Pizza Hawai geben sollte oder nicht.
> 
> Ärzte sind teil der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge. Und haben damit die Pflicht entsprechende Behandlungen auch durchzuführen. Nur weil ein Arzt nix vom Impfen hält hat er gefälligst zu Impfen usw. Ansonsten ist er in seinem Beruf falsch.


Eine Impfung ist allerdings nicht mit einer Abtreibung vergleichbar. Eine Impfung soll ja vor einer Krankheit schützen. 

Wie gesagt, wenn das körperliche oder seelische Wohl der Mutter durch eine Geburt gefährdet ist, sollte der Arzt durchaus ran. Ohne Wenn und Aber. Immerhin geht es hier tatsächlich um eine Gefährdung der Betroffenen. Aber es sind ja nicht nur Missbrauchsopfer und körperlich kranke Frauen beim Arzt, um eine Abtreibung vorzunehmen, sondern auch vollkommen gesunde, die halt einfach nur kein Bock haben. Davon gibt es genug.

Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum der Arzt im Fall einer gesunden Frau dazu verpflichtet werden sollte, die Abtreibung vorzunehmen. Hier besteht keine Gefährdung der Mutter oder des Kindes. Und solange diese Gefährdung nicht gegeben ist, sollte der Arzt für sich (nicht für die Frau) frei entscheiden können.


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ich schere mich ausdrücklich nur um die paar Menschen die ich persönlich kenne. Der Rest ist mir ziemlich unsympathisch und egal,



vollkommen akzeptabel. aber weshalb bist du dann überhaupt hier angemeldet und teilst dich mit? so sehr viele leute, die du persönlich kennst, werden hier ja nicht unterwegs sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ich finde nichts Positives an Zellklumpen die durchgefüttert werden müssen wenn es längst zuviel Menschen gibt.


Was soll das denn für ein menschenverachtender Mist sein?? Anderer Leute Kinder als "_Zellklumpen, die durchgefüttert werden müssen_" und "_Ballast für die Welt und ihr Ökosystem_" zu bezeichnen? Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, wie das bei Menschen ankommt, die selbst Kinder haben? Aber nein, ich hatte ja vergessen: Fremde Menschen sind dir ja scheißegal, weil es für dich nur dich und deine Freunde gibt.



TheSinner schrieb:


> Edit: Ich wage übrigens zu behaupten dass von uns beiden ich sehr viel mehr Erfahrungen mit dem Tod gemacht habe, bzw. sehr viel persönlichere wenn man bedenkt dass ich vor einem Jahr heute noch im Koma lag und sich die Frage stellte ob ich jemals wieder aufwache und wenn ja in welchem Zustand. Meine Partnerin stand tatsächlich vor der Frage ob ich weiter versorgt werden soll oder nicht.


Offenbar hat deine Empathie das Koma nicht überlebt. Was du da durchgemacht hast klingt übel, aber das rechtfertigt nicht diesen misanthropischen und verletzenden Mist, den du hier von dir gibst.

"_Zellklumpen, die durchgefüttert werden müssen._" Solche Formulierungen müssen doch echt nicht sein.

*edit* Umfangreich umformuliert, da inzwischen wieder etwas beruhigt


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was willst du uns denn hier für eine menschenverachtende Scheiße erzählen?? Anderer Leute Kinder als "_Zellklumpen, die durchgefüttert werden müssen_" und "_Ballast für die Welt und ihr Ökosystem_" zu bezeichnen? Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, wie das bei Menschen ankommt, die selbst Kinder haben? Aber nein, ich hatte ja vergessen: Fremde Menschen sind dir ja scheißegal, weil es für deinen beschränkten Horizont nur dich und deine Freunde gibt.
> 
> 
> Offenbar hat deine Empathie das Koma nicht überlebt. Was du da durchgemacht hast klingt übel, aber das rechtfertigt nicht diesen misanthropischen und verletzenden Scheiß, den du hier von dir gibst.
> ...


... jedem seine Meinung und ich vermute, dass Frauen, die durch z.B. erzwungenen Beischlaf, sprich Vergewaltigung, exakt genau so denken wenn sie hören, dass sie Schwanger sind.

Ansonsten ist es doch in Ordnung wenn er für sich festlegt keine Kinder haben zu wollen.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. September 2021)

Naja, diese "Zellklumpen"-Postings sind aber schon wirklich provokant, wundert mich nicht dass darauf empört reagiert wird.

Vielleicht sollten einfach manche Meinungen einfach für sich behalten werden, besonders wenn dabei ein Konflikt quasi vorprogrammiert ist.

Klar darf jeder seine Meinung haben, aber wenn sie extrem unpopulär ist sollte man sie vielleicht nicht so rausposaunen.

Kann da Neas Empörung/Ärger schon nachvollziehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... jedem seine Meinung und ich vermute, dass Frauen, die durch z.B. erzwungenen Beischlaf, sprich Vergewaltigung, exakt genau so denken wenn sie hören, dass sie Schwanger sind.
> 
> Ansonsten ist es doch in Ordnung wenn er für sich festlegt keine Kinder haben zu wollen.


Darum geht's auch nicht. Ich selbst habe auch keine Kinder und möchte aus verschiedenen Gründen auch keine haben. Ich bin auch nicht gegen Schwangerschaftsabbrüche unter genannten Umständen. Letztendlich sollte jeder darüber frei entscheiden dürfen. 

Aber anderer Leute Kinder als "_Zellklumpen, die durchgefüttert werden müssen_" geht meiner Meinung nach zu weit.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. September 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Naja, diese "Zellklumpen"-Postings sind aber schon wirklich provokant, wundert mich nicht dass darauf empört reagiert wird.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten einfach manche Meinungen einfach für sich behalten werden, besonders wenn dabei ein Konflikt quasi vorprogrammiert ist.
> 
> ...


Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen andere Meinungen und dagegen diese auch zu äußern. Wir haben Meinungsfreiheit und das ist auch gut, sollte in jedem Fall so bleiben. 

Wie gesagt: Ich selbst habe und möchte auch keine Kinder (hat in meinem Fall gesundheitliche Gründe), aber es kommt eben auf die Formulierung an. Es gibt Meinungsäußerungen und es gibt Beleidigungen/Angriffe. Wenn ich Kinder hätte, dann würde ich solche Postings, wie von The Sinner, eindeutig als zweites wahrnehmen.

Und selbst, obwohl ich selbst keine Kinder habe und möchte, muss ich zugeben: Der Post hat mich ziemlich getriggert. Evtl. hab ich da etwas hart reagiert, aber solche Formulierungen machen mich echt sauer.


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid. Ich kann kann da nicht so gut helfen, da ich zu dieser kriminellen Gruppe von Menschen gehöre, die monatlich ein potentielles Leben…nun ja…ihr wisst schon.


Gesegnet sei die Frucht!


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem damit als menschenverachtend dargestellt zu werden. Ich schere mich ausdrücklich nur um die paar Menschen die ich persönlich kenne. Der Rest ist mir ziemlich unsympathisch und egal, ja ich empfinde ihn als Ballast für die Welt und ihr Ökosystem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach einer solch existentiellen Erfahrung solltest du eigentlich eine deutlich positivere Einstellung zum Leben haben und dankbar sein, noch auf der Erde weilen zu dürfen.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (8. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Relativ betrachtet treten Depressionen nach Abtreibungen (PAS) häufiger auf, als nach Geburten (PPD).
> 
> 
> Das ist deine Meinung. „Es ist und bleibt…“ suggeriert etwas anderes.


"Relativ betrachtet" ist im Bezug auf seelische erkrankungen kompletter Blödsinn.
Ja, es ist meine Meinung, aber für mich auch außer Diskussion, da wie gesagt es die frau ist, die körperlich aber auch seelisch damit zum Großteil gefordert wird.


----------



## TheSinner (8. September 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wer solche Aussagen tätigt, sollte sich allerdings immer erst an die eigene Nase fassen.



Mach ich ja längst, ich bin ein Ballast für das Ökosystem und rational betrachtet sollte ich deshalb nicht existieren. Aber - und das ist das perfide am menschlichen Größenwahn - ich bin viel zu eitel dazu es nicht zu tun. Also existier ich weiter und hoffe einfach dass die Klimafolgen es schon richten werden für den Rest. Wir zerstören schließlich nicht den Planeten. Der wird das locker überleben so wie er schon viel Schlimmeres überlebt hat. Nur wir, wir werden es nicht weil wir halt unsere ökologische Nische zertrümmern. Tjo. Pech gehabt.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Eine Impfung ist allerdings nicht mit einer Abtreibung vergleichbar. Eine Impfung soll ja vor einer Krankheit schützen.


Also das allein macht es nicht großartig anders. Eine Abtreibung schützt auch vor weiterem Befall der Erde durch Menschen, das ist also schon ein großes Plus für Abtreibungen.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn das körperliche oder seelische Wohl der Mutter durch eine Geburt gefährdet ist, sollte der Arzt durchaus ran. Ohne Wenn und Aber. Immerhin geht es hier tatsächlich um eine Gefährdung der Betroffenen. Aber es sind ja nicht nur Missbrauchsopfer und körperlich kranke Frauen beim Arzt, um eine Abtreibung vorzunehmen, sondern auch vollkommen gesunde, die halt einfach nur kein Bock haben. Davon gibt es genug.


Und das ist deren gutes Recht. Genauso gibts nämlich auch genug Menschen die vollkommen gesund sind aber keine Lust haben 60+ Wochenstunden zu arbeiten. Die müssten wir ja dann auch rausfiltern, in anderen Ländern ist das schließlich absoluter Standard.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum der Arzt im Fall einer gesunden Frau dazu verpflichtet werden sollte, die Abtreibung vorzunehmen. Hier besteht keine Gefährdung der Mutter oder des Kindes. Und solange diese Gefährdung nicht gegeben ist, sollte der Arzt für sich (nicht für die Frau) frei entscheiden können.


Ganz einfach meiner Meinung nach weil wir sowieso schon zuviele Menschen haben, demzufolge ist jede Abtreibung zu begrüßen und ein verantwortungsvoller Schritt.



Bonkic schrieb:


> vollkommen akzeptabel. aber weshalb bist du dann überhaupt hier angemeldet und teilst dich mit? so sehr viele leute, die du persönlich kennst, werden hier ja nicht unterwegs sein.


Zwei Gründe. Ich höre mich gerne reden und tausche mich gern gedanklich aus. Das heißt nicht dass mir diejenigen mit denen ich mich austausche nicht grundsätzlich egal wären. Sind sie natürlich. So wie ich es ihnen bin. Es hat sich ja auch niemand gefragt wo ich über sechs Monate abgeblieben bin und sowas, brauch ich auch alles nicht, leg ich keinen Wert drauf bei irgendwelchen Internetbekanntschaften (und selbst das sind 98% der User hier nicht).


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für ein menschenverachtender Mist sein?? Anderer Leute Kinder als "_Zellklumpen, die durchgefüttert werden müssen_" und "_Ballast für die Welt und ihr Ökosystem_" zu bezeichnen? Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, wie das bei Menschen ankommt, die selbst Kinder haben? Aber nein, ich hatte ja vergessen: Fremde Menschen sind dir ja scheißegal, weil es für dich nur dich und deine Freunde gibt.


Tut mir leid, genau das sind sie nunmal halt für mich und auch für das Ökosystem. Jeder Mensch weniger ist ein Gewinn für die Menschheit und das Ökosystem.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Offenbar hat deine Empathie das Koma nicht überlebt. Was du da durchgemacht hast klingt übel, aber das rechtfertigt nicht diesen misanthropischen und verletzenden Mist, den du hier von dir gibst.


Doch klar hat die das überlebt. Ich bin exakt so empathisch wie vorher. Ich bin sogar ziemlich empathisch aber ich bin ein Misanthrop und ethischer Nihilist, d.h. an angeblich inhärente moralische Werte oder meine Menschenliebe zu appellieren ist totale Zeitverschwendung.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> "_Zellklumpen, die durchgefüttert werden müssen._" Solche Formulierungen müssen doch echt nicht sein.


Naja doch, nur so drastisch kann man manchmal Augen öffnen.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Naja, diese "Zellklumpen"-Postings sind aber schon wirklich provokant, wundert mich nicht dass darauf empört reagiert wird.


Mich wundert es auch nicht, ich gehe dem aber auch nicht aus dem Weg. Ich bin bereit und eloquent genug meine Meinung mit Argumenten zu unterfüttern.


LOX-TT schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten einfach manche Meinungen einfach für sich behalten werden, besonders wenn dabei ein Konflikt quasi vorprogrammiert ist.
> 
> Klar darf jeder seine Meinung haben, aber wenn sie extrem unpopulär ist sollte man sie vielleicht nicht so rausposaunen.


Das entspricht nicht der freien Meinungsäußerung, ist also mit mir nicht vereinbar. Ich reagier umgekehrt aber auch nicht verschnupft wenn man mich deshalb nicht leiden kann. Ist mir streng genommen völlig egal - aber meine Meinung oder genauso die Anderer werd ich dadurch sicher nicht vermeiden auszudrücken. Sollen wir froh sein dass wir hier nicht über meine radikalen Ansichten zu Religion sprechen, die sorgen auch gern für Trubel anderswo.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Darum geht's auch nicht. Ich selbst habe auch keine Kinder und möchte aus verschiedenen Gründen auch keine haben. Ich bin auch nicht gegen Schwangerschaftsabbrüche unter genannten Umständen. Letztendlich sollte jeder darüber frei entscheiden dürfen.
> 
> Aber anderer Leute Kinder als "_Zellklumpen, die durchgefüttert werden müssen_" geht meiner Meinung nach zu weit.



Aber genau das sind sie doch. Ich bin nichts Anderes als ein Zellklumpen. Ob der jetzt ein Bewusstsein hat oder nicht ist völlig egal, also allen außer mir selbst und, glücklicherweise, denen die eng mit mir verbunden sind. 



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen andere Meinungen und dagegen diese auch zu äußern. Wir haben Meinungsfreiheit und das ist auch gut, sollte in jedem Fall so bleiben.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Ich selbst habe und möchte auch keine Kinder (hat in meinem Fall gesundheitliche Gründe), aber es kommt eben auf die Formulierung an. Es gibt Meinungsäußerungen und es gibt Beleidigungen/Angriffe. Wenn ich Kinder hätte, dann würde ich solche Postings, wie von The Sinner, eindeutig als zweites wahrnehmen.
> 
> Und selbst, obwohl ich selbst keine Kinder habe und möchte, muss ich zugeben: Der Post hat mich ziemlich getriggert. Evtl. hab ich da etwas hart reagiert, aber solche Formulierungen machen mich echt sauer.



Kannst du auch gern sein, ich versteh das und nehm das völlig an. Genauso wenig ändert es aber meine Meinung und Beobachtung dass wir zuviele Menschen sind, dass wir unsere Nische zerstören (und die vieler anderer Tierarten) und demzufolge drastisch reduziert werden müssen, ergo ist jede Abtreibung ein kleiner Gewinn für die Menschheit und das Ökosystem. 


knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Nach einer solch existentiellen Erfahrung solltest du eigentlich eine deutlich positivere Einstellung zum Leben haben und dankbar sein, noch auf der Erde weilen zu dürfen.



Ich brauche niemanden der mir sagt was ich haben sollte. Ich kann dir versichern ich bin sehr froh darüber aber es hat mir auch erst recht aufgezeigt wie egal mir 99% der Menschen sind und wie unwichtig 99% aller Dinge im Leben sind. Sie bedeuten einen Scheißdreck - ob Ronald Limperg morgen vom Bus überrollt wird oder Michaela Butzenbiber von drei stämmigen Kerlen zerhackstückelt wird ist für mich irrelevant weil ich niemanden davon kenne und nicht mit ihnen in Berührung komme. Afghanistan ist nur die neueste Tragödie aber sie berührt mich ebenso nicht weil sie für mich einfach keine Rolle spielt. Meine gottverdammte Stromrechnung ist mir wichtiger als ob Giu Wopein sich zu Tode arbeitet weil er in Südkorchinea 144 Wochenstunden malochen muss für 2 Cent/Stunde. Klar finde ich das tragisch aber wie sehr berührt es mein Leben? Gar nicht. Das ist es ja. Ich bin also wenn überhaupt lediglich radikalisiert worden mich wirklich nur noch um das zu scheren was wirklich zählt. Meine Verlobte beispielsweise. Meine besten Freunde. Aber bestimmt nicht die Abtreibung irgendeines Zellhaufens.


----------



## MarcHammel (8. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Mach ich ja längst, ich bin ein Ballast für das Ökosystem und rational betrachtet sollte ich deshalb nicht existieren. Aber - und das ist das perfide am menschlichen Größenwahn - ich bin viel zu eitel dazu es nicht zu tun. Also existier ich weiter und hoffe einfach dass die Klimafolgen es schon richten werden für den Rest. Wir zerstören schließlich nicht den Planeten. Der wird das locker überleben so wie er schon viel Schlimmeres überlebt hat. Nur wir, wir werden es nicht weil wir halt unsere ökologische Nische zertrümmern. Tjo. Pech gehabt.[...]


Meine Gedanken dies bezüglich schreibe ich hier am besten mal nicht in Gänze aus. An der Stelle nur: Immer mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen. Die Welt ist nur so gut, wie man sie sich selbst macht. Und die Welt fängt nicht erst bei den anderen an, sondern IMMER bei einem selbst.  

"Existieren und abwarten, dass es für den Rest gerichtet wird" ist nicht eitel, sondern bequem, egoistisch und heuchlerisch. Und an der Stelle sind wir wieder meinen Sätzen, einen Absatz weiter oben. 

Das Thema Abtreibung hat sehr viel mit Empathie, Menschlichkeit, Menschenwürde, Grundrechte etc. zu tun. Es ist im Endeffekt ein sehr intimes Thema. Nichts ist egoistischer als die Entscheidung, ein Kind in die Welt zu setzen oder es eben nicht zu bekommen (was übrigens auch vollkommen okay ist). "ICH will ein Kind, weil[...]" oder eben auch "ICH will kein Kind, weil [...]" 

Das hat mit der Menschheit als ganzes letztlich rein gar nichts zu tun. Daher gehören auch Äußerungen wie "Zellklumpen, die durchgefüttert werden" nicht hierher. 



TheSinner schrieb:


> Und das ist deren gutes Recht. Genauso gibts nämlich auch genug Menschen die vollkommen gesund sind aber keine Lust haben 60+ Wochenstunden zu arbeiten. Die müssten wir ja dann auch rausfiltern, in anderen Ländern ist das schließlich absoluter Standard.


Natürlich ist das ihr gutes Recht und dieses Recht habe ich den betroffenen Frauen auch gar nicht abgesprochen. Ich plädiere lediglich dafür, Ärzten das Recht einzuräumen, selbst entscheiden zu können, ob sie einen solchen Eingriff vornehmen wollen oder nicht, SOLANGE keine Gefährdung vorliegt. Das schließt das Recht der Frau keinesfalls aus. 



TheSinner schrieb:


> Doch klar hat die das überlebt. Ich bin exakt so empathisch wie vorher. Ich bin sogar ziemlich empathisch aber [...]


Empathie würde ich dir nicht gerade attestieren. 



TheSinner schrieb:


> Zwei Gründe. Ich höre mich gerne reden und tausche mich gern gedanklich aus.


Ich denke aber, dass du durch deine Äußerungen keinen besonders guten Gedankenaustausch gestartet hast.  Den Rest deiner Äußerungen will ich gar nicht weiter kommentieren. Die sind weder eloquent, noch bieten sie genug Basis, für einen weiteren Gedankenaustausch. Sie sind provokant und stumpfsinnig. Mehr nicht. Du bist kein Misanthrop und Nihilist. Was du bist, werde ich hier besser auch nicht äußern.  

Insofern: Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## TheSinner (8. September 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken dies bezüglich schreibe ich hier am besten mal nicht in Gänze aus. An der Stelle nur: Immer mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen. Die Welt ist nur so gut, wie man sie sich selbst macht. Und die Welt fängt nicht erst bei den anderen an, sondern IMMER bei einem selbst.



Hab ich mich ja schon zu geäußert. Würde dir das Lesen dringend empfehlen.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> "Existieren und abwarten, dass es für den Rest gerichtet wird" ist nicht eitel, sondern bequem, egoistisch und heuchlerisch. Und an der Stelle sind wir wieder meinen Sätzen, einen Absatz weiter oben.



Egoistisch? Allemale. Aber nicht egoistischer als der Rest und ich bin eben nicht besser als der Rest, ich seh es nur etwas klarer als Viele.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das Thema Abtreibung hat sehr viel mit Empathie, Menschlichkeit, Menschenwürde, Grundrechte etc. zu tun. Es ist im Endeffekt ein sehr intimes Thema. Nichts ist egoistischer als die Entscheidung, ein Kind in die Welt zu setzen oder es eben nicht zu bekommen (was übrigens auch vollkommen okay ist). "ICH will ein Kind, weil[...]" oder eben auch "ICH will kein Kind, weil [...]"
> 
> Das hat mit der Menschheit als ganzes letztlich rein gar nichts zu tun. Daher gehören auch Äußerungen wie "Zellklumpen, die durchgefüttert werden" nicht hierher.



Doch die gehören genau hierher, das ist es ja. Das Thema wird gerne viel zu weinerlich diskutiert und voller Pathos darüber wie ach so schützenswert Zellklumpen doch seien. Nö. Sind sie ehrlich gestanden nicht. Das mag dir sauer aufstoßen aber das wiederum ist mir völlig schnuppe. 



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ihr gutes Recht und dieses Recht habe ich den betroffenen Frauen auch gar nicht abgesprochen. Ich plädiere lediglich dafür, Ärzten das Recht einzuräumen, selbst entscheiden zu können, ob sie einen solchen Eingriff vornehmen wollen oder nicht, SOLANGE keine Gefährdung vorliegt. Das schließt das Recht der Frau keinesfalls aus.


Leider ist es aber so dass man in Deutschland aktuell keine Werbung dafür betreiben darf, dass man Abtreibungen vornimmt. Und das finde ich ekelerregend weil Moralität nicht objektiv ist und nie sein kann. Ethischer Nihilist und so, du verstehst?


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Empathie würde ich dir nicht gerade attestieren.


Gut dass ich auf dein Attest nicht angewiesen bin. Ich verlass mich da lieber auf das Urteil meines beruflichen und privaten Umfelds und das ist dort eindeutig. Du gehörst ja weder zum Einen noch zum Anderen und ich nehm dich nicht ernst genug als dass ich dir eine Meinung über mich zugestehe als mehr als eine Randnotiz oder Wandkritzelei im Wesentlichen.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass du durch deine Äußerungen keinen besonders guten Gedankenaustausch gestartet hast.  Den Rest deiner Äußerungen will ich gar nicht weiter kommentieren. Die sind weder eloquent, noch bieten sie genug Basis, für einen weiteren Gedankenaustausch. Sie sind provokant und stumpfsinnig. Mehr nicht. Du bist kein Misanthrop und Nihilist. Was du bist, werde ich hier besser auch nicht äußern.
> 
> Insofern: Schönen Abend noch.


Och ich find das hat wunderbar funktioniert, ist ja nicht meine Schuld wenn Menschen nicht auf meine Argumente eingehen - aber ich habe mich ein wenig gefreut dass ich nicht so allein damit da stand und stehe. Wir sind halt einfach eine Belastung für uns selbst und das Ökosystem Erde. Wie gesagt, wir können den Planeten nicht zerstören, egal was wir anstellen. Aber es ist total leicht für uns unsere Nische zu zerstören und dann kann uns nichts und niemand mehr retten. Dann ist Game Over, Ofen aus, Ende, finito. Es ist keine Frage des "ob" sondern nur des "wann". Misanthrop und so. 

Ich habe also konsequent zwei Standpunkte und Einstellungen vertreten und sie auch argumentativ belegen können. Von dir kommen nur dummdämliche ad hominems und Versuche meine Meinung ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Wenn du magst biet ich dir GERNE mal einen Kurs im Debattieren an, via Discord und Cam, ab 35 € / Std. bei mehr als 1 Person. 50 € / Std. bei Einzelunterricht. 

Dass ich dir argumentativ keine Luft zum Atmen lasse ist mir sehr bewusst und auch wie unangenehm das ist. Das ist mein Stil wenn mich Menschen auf diese Weise versuchen zu behandeln. Viel Spaß dir noch, du kannst dich ja bei Bedarf zur geistigen Reifung melden.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> ...


Ich kann und möchte hier jetzt auch nicht mehr mitargumentieren. Deine empathielose Art mit fremden Menschen umzugehen finde ich allerdings unter aller Sau. 

Davon abgesehen möchte ich dich nochmal bitten Kinder nicht mehr als "Zellklumpen" zu bezeichnen. Mag sein, dass du so denkst, kann ich auch nichts dran ändern. Aber Meinungsfreiheit heißt nicht, dass man jeden Gedanken ungefiltert rausposaunen muss. Meinungsfreiheit endet immer genau da, wo die Rechte anderer verletzt werden und kein Mensch muss es sich gefallen lassen, als "Zellklumpen" bezeichnet zu werden. Immerhin geht es hier um denkende, fühlende Personen, nicht um irgendwelche Gegenstände.

Was ich mich allerdings frage: Wenn dir die Menschheit und deren Meinung doch so am Ar*** vorbei geht: Warum steckst du so viel Zeit und Energie in diese Postings?


----------



## MarcHammel (8. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Egoistisch? Allemale. Aber nicht egoistischer als der Rest und ich bin eben nicht besser als der Rest, ich seh es nur etwas klarer als Viele.


Schön, dass du es einsiehst. Da du aber scheinbar weiter so machst, wie bisher und selbst nicht in der Lage oder (was noch schlimmer ist) willens zu sein scheinst, irgendwas zu verbessern oder zu verändern, macht es das nicht besser. Ganz im Gegenteil. Was also ist dein Punkt hier? 



TheSinner schrieb:


> Doch die gehören genau hierher, das ist es ja. Das Thema wird gerne viel zu weinerlich diskutiert und voller Pathos darüber wie ach so schützenswert Zellklumpen doch seien. Nö. Sind sie ehrlich gestanden nicht. Das mag dir sauer aufstoßen aber das wiederum ist mir völlig schnuppe.


Was @Naewoulf sagt. Da gab es jetzt eigentlich nix hinzu zufügen.



TheSinner schrieb:


> Leider ist es aber so dass man in Deutschland aktuell keine Werbung dafür betreiben darf, dass man Abtreibungen vornimmt. Und das finde ich ekelerregend weil Moralität nicht objektiv ist und nie sein kann. Ethischer Nihilist und so, du verstehst?


Werbung für Abtreibung ist ohnehin ziemlich makaber. 

Abtreibung ist in DE übrigens auch per se nicht illegal. Jeder weiß, dass man es machen kann. Der Rest liegt beim Arzt und in der Erziehung. Stichwort: Aufklärung. Da mangelt es. Aber Aufklärung ist nicht Werbung. 



TheSinner schrieb:


> Gut dass ich auf dein Attest nicht angewiesen bin. Ich verlass mich da lieber auf das Urteil meines beruflichen und privaten Umfelds und das ist dort eindeutig. Du gehörst ja weder zum Einen noch zum Anderen und ich nehm dich nicht ernst genug als dass ich dir eine Meinung über mich zugestehe als mehr als eine Randnotiz oder Wandkritzelei im Wesentlichen.


Dafür, dass es dir egal ist, äußerst du dich aber ganz schön umfangreich. Allein, dass du dich überhaupt dazu äußerst, widerspricht deiner Äußerung. 

Äußere dich doch einfach nicht mehr in diesem Diskurs, wenn dir die Meinung anderer so am Arsch vorbei geht. An einem Gedankenaustausch warst du offensichtlich von vornherein nicht interessiert. Das inflationäre herunter rattern, dass dir all das ja so schnuppe ist, macht dich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt glaubwürdiger. 



TheSinner schrieb:


> Och ich find das hat wunderbar funktioniert, ist ja nicht meine Schuld wenn Menschen nicht auf meine Argumente eingehen - aber ich habe mich ein wenig gefreut dass ich nicht so allein damit da stand und stehe. Wir sind halt einfach eine Belastung für uns selbst und das Ökosystem Erde. Wie gesagt, wir können den Planeten nicht zerstören, egal was wir anstellen. Aber es ist total leicht für uns unsere Nische zu zerstören und dann kann uns nichts und niemand mehr retten. Dann ist Game Over, Ofen aus, Ende, finito. Es ist keine Frage des "ob" sondern nur des "wann". Misanthrop und so.


Ja, das hast du ja nun schon x-mal erzählt. Aber wenn das das einzige ist, was du an "Argumenten" und "Belegen" zum Thema Abtreibung(!) anführen kannst, ist das doch irgendwie etwas...naja. Und unter Belegen verstehe ich was anderes als das dauernde Wiederholen des bereits Gesagten.



TheSinner schrieb:


> Ich habe also konsequent zwei Standpunkte und Einstellungen vertreten


So, wie alle anderen hier auch. 



TheSinner schrieb:


> und sie auch argumentativ belegen können.


Nein. Du hast deine Meinung gesagt - die ich dir übrigens auch nicht abspreche - aber mehr auch nicht. 



TheSinner schrieb:


> Dass ich dir argumentativ keine Luft zum Atmen lasse ist mir sehr bewusst und auch wie unangenehm das ist. Das ist mein Stil wenn mich Menschen auf diese Weise versuchen zu behandeln. Viel Spaß dir noch, du kannst dich ja bei Bedarf zur geistigen Reifung melden.


Siehe oben. Aber schön, dass du meine Aussage über dich selbst bestätigst.

Wer sich allerdings so menschenverachtend äußert, wie du es tust, sollte sich eigentlich nicht wundern, wenn harscher Gegenwind kommt. Du bist ja nicht doof, denke ich, und kennst doch den Spruch: "Wie's in den Wald rein schalt, so schallt's auch wieder raus." 

Und du reagierst gerade wie ein bockiges Kind, das verzweifelt versucht, die Nase hoch zu halten, weil's mit Widerspruch offensichtlich nicht umgehen kann. Ich kenne da n Mädel aus meinem Hort, das in Konfliktsituationen auch so reagiert. 

Aber bevor auch du  wütend mit dem Fuß aufstampfst und alle als Scheiße und Doof betitelst, beenden wir diese Diskussion lieber mal. 

Abgesehen davon, dass es hier längst nicht mehr um das Thema geht.


----------



## crassplaya (8. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem damit als menschenverachtend dargestellt zu werden. Ich schere mich ausdrücklich nur um die paar Menschen die ich persönlich kenne. Der Rest ist mir ziemlich unsympathisch und egal, ja ich empfinde ihn als Ballast für die Welt und ihr Ökosystem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Freundin hat ganz eindeutig die falsche Entscheidung getroffen.


----------



## TheSinner (8. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich kann und möchte hier jetzt auch nicht mehr mitargumentieren. Deine empathielose Art mit fremden Menschen umzugehen finde ich allerdings unter aller Sau.
> 
> Davon abgesehen möchte ich dich nochmal bitten Kinder nicht mehr als "Zellklumpen" zu bezeichnen. Mag sein, dass du so denkst, kann ich auch nichts dran ändern. Aber Meinungsfreiheit heißt nicht, dass man jeden Gedanken ungefiltert rausposaunen muss. Meinungsfreiheit endet immer genau da, wo die Rechte anderer verletzt werden und kein Mensch muss es sich gefallen lassen, als "Zellklumpen" bezeichnet zu werden. Immerhin geht es hier um denkende, fühlende Personen, nicht um irgendwelche Gegenstände.



Es geht bei Föten eben nicht um denkende, fühlende Personen sondern um Zellklumpen wie irgendwann mal - leider - eine denkende fühlende Person werden könnten/würden. Eine mehr unter Milliarden die ohnehin zuviel sind. Hipp hipp hurra-




Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was ich mich allerdings frage: Wenn dir die Menschheit und deren Meinung doch so am Ar*** vorbei geht: Warum steckst du so viel Zeit und Energie in diese Postings?



Was für Zeit und Energie? Das kostet mich ein paar Minuten maximal. Danebn zock ich gerad schön GTA Online und wart aufs Essen.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Schön, dass du es einsiehst. Da du aber scheinbar weiter so machst, wie bisher und selbst nicht in der Lage oder (was noch schlimmer ist) willens zu sein scheinst, irgendwas zu verbessern oder zu verändern, macht es das nicht besser. Ganz im Gegenteil. Was also ist dein Punkt hier?


Mein Punkt ist dass das Zellklumpen sind solange bis sie, leider, ein Mensch werden und damit die Probleme unseres Ökosystems nur weiter verschlimmern. Gott, dafür dass ich das angeblich ständig wiederhole verstehst du es wirklich wenig.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Was @Naewoulf sagt. Da gab es jetzt eigentlich nix hinzu zufügen.
> 
> 
> Werbung für Abtreibung ist ohnehin ziemlich makaber.


Nicht makaberer als Werbung für Kondome.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Abtreibung ist in DE übrigens auch per se nicht illegal. Jeder weiß, dass man es machen kann. Der Rest liegt beim Arzt und in der Erziehung. Stichwort: Aufklärung. Da mangelt es. Aber Aufklärung ist nicht Werbung.


Tja, wenn das jeder wüsste welcher Arzt das macht dann wäre es Ärzten ja zuzumuten das auf ihrer Website als Leistung zu erwähnen. Das aber erfüllt in diesem ansonsten ach so zivilisierten modernen Land einen STRAFtatbestand. Das muss man sich mal reinziehen. 2021 ist das eine STRAFtat.Elendig widerliche Überreste christlicher Perversion des Staates sind das.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Dafür, dass es dir egal ist, äußerst du dich aber ganz schön umfangreich. Allein, dass du dich überhaupt dazu äußerst, widerspricht deiner Äußerung.


Oh bitte Digger, der Kalauer wieder? 


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Äußere dich doch einfach nicht mehr in diesem Diskurs, wenn dir die Meinung anderer so am Arsch vorbei geht. An einem Gedankenaustausch warst du offensichtlich von vornherein nicht interessiert. Das inflationäre herunter rattern, dass dir all das ja so schnuppe ist, macht dich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt glaubwürdiger.


Och ich nehm die Gedanken Anderer ja zur Kenntnis, sie bringen mich aber bisher da keinerlei Argumente oder Ausführungen kommen nur nicht dazu meine Ansicht zu ändern.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> So, wie alle anderen hier auch.
> 
> 
> Nein. Du hast deine Meinung gesagt - die ich dir übrigens auch nicht abspreche - aber mehr auch nicht.


Nö, aber auf meine Punkte z.B. Überbevölkerung wird nicht eingegangen weil ich haargenau weiß dass ich da unangreifbar bin da wir dort de fakto ein Problem haben und ich daher jede Abtreibung lobpreise weils wenigstens einer weniger ist.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Siehe oben. Aber schön, dass du meine Aussage über dich selbst bestätigst.
> 
> Wer sich allerdings so menschenverachtend äußert, wie du es tust, sollte sich eigentlich nicht wundern, wenn harscher Gegenwind kommt. Du bist ja nicht doof, denke ich, und kennst doch den Spruch: "Wie's in den Wald rein schalt, so schallt's auch wieder raus."


Ich beschwer mich ja auch überhaupt nicht über den Ton, musst halt nur aushalten dass ich ihn sehr genau erkenne und benenne. Wenn dir das dann peinlich oder unangenehm werden sollte ist das ein du-Problem, kein ich-Problem 



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und du reagierst gerade wie ein bockiges Kind, das verzweifelt versucht, die Nase hoch zu halten, weil's mit Widerspruch offensichtlich nicht umgehen kann. Ich kenne da n Mädel aus meinem Hort, das in Konfliktsituationen auch so reagiert.


Schön dass du Mädchen hortest aber ich kann sehr gut mit Widerspruch umgehen, mir hat nur eben noch niemand ein Gegenargument vorgebracht. Es heißt nur "aber dein Ton 1111einseins" und "das sind denkende Wesen" was ich explizit diesmal sogar in Leuchtschrift verneine. Es sind Zellklumpen. Raus damit und runter die Toilette wäre für mich genauso eine Lösung wie ebend as Absaugen oder Ausschaben sind. Hauptsache nicht noch mehr Menschen und weißt du auch wieso ich nicht noch mehr Menschen will?

Weil ich mich nicht anpassen möchte nur weil Andere nicht verhütet oder abgetrieben haben und wir jetzt zuviele Menschen sind. Ergo müssten wir uns alle anpassen und einen geringeren Fußabdruck hinterlassen. Das würde bei mir allerdings schwierig da meiner bereits ziemlich gering ist und alles Weitere würde bedeuten dass ich deutlich verzichten müsse. Mach ich aber nicht, stattdessen sehe ich halt zu wie unsere Nische vor die Hunde geht und denk mir meinen Teil. Mich wirds nicht mehr betreffen und diejenigen die mir nahe sind auch nicht. Die Anderen sind mir zu egal als dass ich ihretwegen jetzt noch größere Einschnitte akzeptieren würde.

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall dass der CEO hier "freiwillig gekündigt" wurde, kein Wunder bei so rückschrittigen widerlichen Gesetzen.  Das hat er sehr schön verdient und ich hoffe doch sehr dass sich John Oliver dieses Gesetzes annimmt und darüber einen Beitrag macht. Chancen sind denke ich ganz okay.

Generell kann ich mich dem hier durchaus anschließen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbfeH6Q8PzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



wenngleich aus anderen Gründen als im Text geäußert, siehe meine gesamte vorige Argumentation.


----------



## MarcHammel (8. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crassplaya (8. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> [sinnloses Gefassel]
> 
> Weil ich mich nicht anpassen möchte nur weil Andere nicht verhütet oder abgetrieben haben und wir jetzt zuviele Menschen sind. Ergo müssten wir uns alle anpassen und einen geringeren Fußabdruck hinterlassen. Das würde bei mir allerdings schwierig da meiner bereits ziemlich gering ist und alles Weitere würde bedeuten dass ich deutlich verzichten müsse. Mach ich aber nicht, stattdessen sehe ich halt zu wie unsere Nische vor die Hunde geht und denk mir meinen Teil. Mich wirds nicht mehr betreffen und diejenigen die mir nahe sind auch nicht. Die Anderen sind mir zu egal als dass ich ihretwegen jetzt noch größere Einschnitte akzeptieren würde.
> [mehr sinnloses Gefassel]


Du hast dich mit dieser Aussage dermaßen selber sabotiert und gezeigt das du absolut kein Plan hast wovon du redest.
Ich bin sogar in Versuchung gewesen dir auch noch zu sagen wieso aber so wie ich dich einschätze würdest du es nicht verstehen und noch mehr Bullshit erfinden, kannst es aber gerne selber versuchen.
In diesem Sinne, schönen Feierabend.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. September 2021)

Mir fehlen die Worte. Wer voller Leidenschaft und voller Stolz wiederholt seinen abgrundtiefen Menschenhass verkündet ... da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein 

*edit*

Aber back to topic. Um nochmal meinen Standpunkt zum Thema Abtreibungen darzulegen: Ich finde, jeder Fall sollte als Einzelfall betrachtet werden. Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich grundsätzlich dafür oder dagegen bin. Das sollten immer in erster Linie die Menschen entscheiden dürfen, die es betrifft, sofern diese Entscheidung früh genug getroffen wird.


----------



## Worrel (8. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Generell kann ich mich dem hier durchaus anschließen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du weißt schon, daß (gerade bei Rammstein) der Sänger aus der Sicht von jemand singen kann, der er gar nicht ist?
und daß gerade bei Rammstein/Lindemann der dadurch entstehende Skandal geplant provoziert ist?

Ich hab auch schon mal ein Lied aus Sicht eines Serienmörders geschrieben, der am Ende mit seinem Karavan mit der Kopfsammlung im Kühlschrank in den Sonnenuntergang fuhr.
Und? Ich kann gerade mal buchstäblichen Fliegen was zuleide tun.


----------



## MarcHammel (8. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, daß (gerade bei Rammstein) der Sänger aus der Sicht von jemand singen kann, der er gar nicht ist?
> und daß gerade bei Rammstein/Lindemann der dadurch entstehende Skandal geplant provoziert ist?
> 
> Ich hab auch schon mal ein Lied aus Sicht eines Serienmörders geschrieben, der am Ende mit seinem Karavan mit der Kopfsammlung im Kühlschrank in den Sonnenuntergang fuhr.
> Und? Ich kann gerade mal buchstäblichen Fliegen was zuleide tun.


Hat er wohl offenbar nicht verstanden.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (8. September 2021)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> "Relativ betrachtet" ist im Bezug auf seelische erkrankungen kompletter Blödsinn.


..oder nur ein Missverständnis. In Deutschland gibt es mehr Geburten als Abtreibungen, daher hätte ich vielleicht formulieren sollen: Das Post Abortion Syndrome tritt bei 1000 Abtreibungen häufiger auf, als die postpartale Depression nach 1000 Geburten. Es ging mir nicht um die relative "Schwere" der seelischen Erkrankung.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (8. September 2021)

crassplaya schrieb:


> Deine Freundin hat ganz eindeutig die falsche Entscheidung getroffen.


Solche Kommentare müssen nun wirklich nicht sein. Das Ziel sollte sein andere zur gedanklichen Auseinandersetzung mit den eigenen Argumenten zu bewegen und im Idealfall aus der Erwiderung wiederum die eigene Anschauung zu reflektieren und daran zu wachsen.

Hass, Herablassungen und das bewusste Herumtrampeln auf den Gefühlen anderer führt zur geistigen Verkümmerung. Das Leben ist kein Computerspiel liebe Leute.


----------



## Loosa (8. September 2021)

/edit: Ich wollte mich nicht wirklich in den Thread reinlesen. Naja, aber bin jetzt doch die 4 Seiten durch...
Das Thema ist kontrovers, und so erwartbar unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen. Mein Dank an der Stelle für den nichtsdestotrotz zivilisierten und auch reflektierenden Umgang damit. 




Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab überlegt ob ich mich LongDongRabowke nenne ... aber ...


Schon klar, dass du als Mann vom Fach da vorsichtig bist. Etikettenschwindel _ist_ juristisch heikel! 



Oh, da fällt mir ein Fall aus England ein (QI Sendung "Justice"), wo ein Autor seinen Protagonisten auf's Übelste verunglimpfte und beleidigte. Der Name der Figur war, mit wenigen Buchstabendrehern, unverkennbar des Autors größter Feind. Im Text spielte die Penisgröße eine gewichtige Rolle. Oder Nichtvorhandensein jeniger.

Es gab keine Klage... und rege Aufmerksamkeit um die Frage, ob die drohende Beweisfindung dabei eine Rolle gespielt haben mag.
Finish him! 



TheSinner schrieb:


> Meine Güte ist dieser Kommentarbereich voller Falschaussagen und Fehlannahmen. Mein Favorit das mit Dänemark und Schweden und dass man dort angeblich Verträge unterzeichnen müsse. Dummer grober Unfug der fernab der Realität ist. Was man wüsste, wenn man sich damit befasste.


Ich hab damals auch nur den Aufreger mitbekommen, als alle nur wild spekulierten. Keinerlei Update danach.

Die Art der Berichterstattung ärgert mich gewaltig.  
Nachrichten müssen "news" sein, brandheiß und möglichst kontrovers. Aber wie die Geschichten dann wirklich ausgingen erfährt man fast nie. Der Kaffee von McDonalds im Schoß der alten Dame? Muss man selber recherchieren, um zu erfahren, dass das Endergebnis dann doch nachvollziehbar vernünftig aussah.

Neben new News fehlt dringend eine Nachverfolgung. Sowas wie Bildblog aber zeitlich ausgerichtet?


----------



## TheSinner (8. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber back to topic. Um nochmal meinen Standpunkt zum Thema Abtreibungen darzulegen: Ich finde, jeder Fall sollte als Einzelfall betrachtet werden. Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich grundsätzlich dafür oder dagegen bin. Das sollten immer in erster Linie die Menschen entscheiden dürfen, die es betrifft, sofern diese Entscheidung früh genug getroffen wird.


Ich sehe das auch als Einzelfallentscheidung, allerdings sollte die Werbung für Abtreibung auch aktiv möglich sein, ebenso wie die Abtreibung ohne medizinische Notwendigkeit oder ohne traumatische Vorbedingungen. 
Meinetwegen dann mit Zuzahlung oder Beratungspflicht nach der ersten Abtreibung, keinesfalls aber bei der ersten Abtreibung.



Worrel schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, daß (gerade bei Rammstein) der Sänger aus der Sicht von jemand singen kann, der er gar nicht ist?
> und daß gerade bei Rammstein/Lindemann der dadurch entstehende Skandal geplant provoziert ist?


Natürlich ist mir das bewusst. Mir geht es hier lediglich um den Text als solches und insbesondere die Passage "doch es müssen meine sein". Die könnte ich ggf. durchaus lieben lernen aber auch das kann ich eben nicht mit meinem Gewissen verantworten - die Welt braucht nicht noch mehr Kinder.



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon mal ein Lied aus Sicht eines Serienmörders geschrieben, der am Ende mit seinem Karavan mit der Kopfsammlung im Kühlschrank in den Sonnenuntergang fuhr.
> Und? Ich kann gerade mal buchstäblichen Fliegen was zuleide tun.


Ist mir als Songwriter und Lyriker durchaus bewusst, ich hab auch schon ziemlich harte Texte verfasst bis hin zur Serienverarbeitung von Leichenfleisch. Fangen wir besser gar nicht erst an von dem was ich als Pen&Paper-Spielleiter so treibe und getrieben habe. Ich weiß auf jeden Fall beispielsweise eine kaum nachweisbare Art jemanden sehr qualvoll zu töten einfach weil ich eine entsprechende Chemikalie benötigt habe fürs Rollenspiel.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Hat er wohl offenbar nicht verstanden.


Genau, das muss mir als ehemaliger Germanistik- und Anglistikstudent total entgangen sein 


Loosa schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch an der Art der Berichterstattung - und ärgert mich gewaltig.
> Nachrichten müssen "news" sein, brandheiß und möglichst kontrovers. Aber wie die Geschichten dann wirklich ausgingen erfährt man fast nie. Der Kaffee von McDonalds im Schoß der alten Dame? Muss man selber recherchieren, um zu erfahren, dass das Endergebnis dann doch nachvollziehbar vernünftig aussah.
> 
> Neben new News, fehlt dringend eine Nachverfolgung. Sowas wie Bildblog, aber zeitlich ausgerichtet?


Seh ich genauso, deshalb halte ich auch wenig von dem was sich heut Journalismus nennen darf, ich wollte ursprünglich selbst (Musik-)Journalist werden bis ich realisierte dass es ein Beruf ohne Zukunft ist. Die Menschen sind grundsätzlich kaum noch daran interessiert sich umfassend zu informieren. Erst heute habe ich einem ungläubigen Mitkommentator anderswo erklären und nachweisen müssen dass beispielsweise Sex zwischen erwachsenen Männern und "bartlosen" jungen Knaben in Afghanistan eine weit verbreitete Praxis ist. Wollte er mir nicht glauben erst wegen eben der Taliban und ihrem Standpunkt zu LGTBQIA. Ja, sie sind keine großen Fans davon aber ie Praxis existiert und wird weiter praktiziert, auch jetzt gerade. Nennt sich "bacha bazi".


----------



## TheSinner (8. September 2021)

crassplaya schrieb:


> Deine Freundin hat ganz eindeutig die falsche Entscheidung getroffen.


Und glaubst du jetzt dass du damit irgendwie zu mir durchdringst? lol. Du weißt überhaupt nichts über die Situation und bist für mich weniger bedeutsam als der Furz den mein Nachbar gerad gelassen hat. Du hast also überhaupt nicht die Bedeutung um auch nur irgendwie zu mir durchzudringen außerhalb meines Amüsements, du wärest meine Aufmerksamkeit nicht wert wäre mir gerad nicht etwas fad da ich meiner Holden beim Zocken zuschau.

Sowas kommt übrigens immer gern von sMenschen bei denen sich das immer von selbst erledigt wenn sie mir gegenüber stehen aber das werden wir nie und zu deinem Glück bin ich ein gewaltfreier Mensch und d Aber das kenn ich noch vom American Football, Hap Ki Do und Schwertkampftraining. Gibt immer ein paar die eine große Klappe haben. Steckt halt nur nie was hinter 



crassplaya schrieb:


> [Nonsens ohne Argumente]



Oh tschuldige, hattest du was zu sagen? Ach richtig, hast du dich ja nicht getraut da ich dir argumentativ weit überlegen bin und wir das beide wissen. Ich kann zu jedem Punkt den ich sagte stehen und ihn verteidigen. Und du? Du traust dich nichtmal deine Meinung zu schreiben. Tja. Ist jetzt nicht allzu unerwartet, Columbo


----------



## crassplaya (8. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Und glaubst du jetzt dass du damit irgendwie zu mir durchdringst? lol. Du weißt überhaupt nichts über die Situation und bist für mich weniger bedeutsam als der Furz den mein Nachbar gerad gelassen hat. Du hast also überhaupt nicht die Bedeutung um auch nur irgendwie zu mir durchzudringen außerhalb meines Amüsements, du wärest meine Aufmerksamkeit nicht wert wäre mir gerad nicht etwas fad da ich meiner Holden beim Zocken zuschau.


Du bist mir wortwörtlich die Ladezeit zwischen Raids in Tarkov wert, weiß jetzt nicht was mehr wert hat. An deiner Situation hab ich auch nicht das geringste Interesse, du bist doch der Meinung jeder Mensch auf der Erde sei zu viel, also vertritt diese auch. Warum solltest du am Leben sein und andere nicht? Deshalb hat deine Freundin meiner Meinung die falsche Entscheidung getroffen.


TheSinner schrieb:


> Sowas kommt übrigens immer gern von sMenschen bei denen sich das immer von selbst erledigt wenn sie mir gegenüber stehen aber das werden wir nie und zu deinem Glück bin ich ein gewaltfreier Mensch und d Aber das kenn ich noch vom American Football, Hap Ki Do und Schwertkampftraining. Gibt immer ein paar die eine große Klappe haben. Steckt halt nur nie was hinter


Redest davon was du für krasse show Kampfkünste gelernt hast und im selben Satz erwähnst du, dass du ein gewaltfreier Mensch bist. Du bist ein krasser Internetgangster aber in der Realität mehr ein Stummfilmschauspieler, bitte mach dich nicht noch lächerlicher.


TheSinner schrieb:


> Oh tschuldige, hattest du was zu sagen? Ach richtig, hast du dich ja nicht getraut da ich dir argumentativ weit überlegen bin und wir das beide wissen. Ich kann zu jedem Punkt den ich sagte stehen und ihn verteidigen. Und du? Du traust dich nichtmal deine Meinung zu schreiben. Tja. Ist jetzt nicht allzu unerwartet, Columbo


Du denkst, dass deine Aussagen und Meinungen Argumente sind, dass ist schon mal der erste Fehler. Der zweite ist, dass du nicht fähig bist zur Selbstreflektion und wie bereits Eingangs erwähnt du mir daher die Zeit nicht wert bist.

Apropo Zeit, loading screen ist um, see ya later aligator.


----------



## Loosa (8. September 2021)

Netter Umgang? Ach Menno!!!11


----------



## TheSinner (9. September 2021)

crassplaya schrieb:


> Du bist mir wortwörtlich die Ladezeit zwischen Raids in Tarkov wert, weiß jetzt nicht was mehr wert hat. An deiner Situation hab ich auch nicht das geringste Interesse, du bist doch der Meinung jeder Mensch auf der Erde sei zu viel, also vertritt diese auch. Warum solltest du am Leben sein und andere nicht? Deshalb hat deine Freundin meiner Meinung die falsche Entscheidung getroffen.


Einen schlechten Spielegeschmack hast du also, wie zu erwarten, auch noch. Ich habe deinen Einwand übrigens längst behandelt, du musst nur lesen können. Ich suchs dir auf jeden Fall nicht raus, hab ich wie gesagt schon adressiert.


crassplaya schrieb:


> Redest davon was du für krasse show Kampfkünste gelernt hast und im selben Satz erwähnst du, dass du ein gewaltfreier Mensch bist. Du bist ein krasser Internetgangster aber in der Realität mehr ein Stummfilmschauspieler, bitte mach dich nicht noch lächerlicher.


Also mit show hatte das wenig zu tun, ich bin halt ein kompetetiver Mensch und war viel im Kampfsport unterwegs. Wenn man nicht Matsche im Hirn ist hat das nämlich nichts mit Gewalt zu tun. Aber gut, das verstehen nur Menschen die sowas mal gelernt haben. Du also schonmal nicht.



crassplaya schrieb:


> Du denkst, dass deine Aussagen und Meinungen Argumente sind, dass ist schon mal der erste Fehler. Der zweite ist, dass du nicht fähig bist zur Selbstreflektion und wie bereits Eingangs erwähnt du mir daher die Zeit nicht wert bist.
> 
> Apropo Zeit, loading screen ist um, see ya later aligator.



Gott, diese Rechtschreibung. Ich würd an deiner Stelle nochmal die Schulbank drücken oder mich beschweren, hat ja offenbar nicht ganz genügt. Die Feststellung dass es zuviele Menschen gibt ist in der Tat ein Argument. Dass es zuviele sind ist hinlänglich bewiesen und dass sie zu zügellos sind ebenso. Kannst ja mal checken was 2021 so los war in.... Deutschland, Griechenland, Kanada, den USA und Sardinien so in Bezug auf Naturkatastrophen die menschengemacht sind


----------



## MarcHammel (9. September 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Netter Umgang? Ach Menno!!!11


Da hast du dich wohl leider getäuscht.


----------



## Shotay3 (9. September 2021)

Ich bedanke mich bei allen Beteiligten für die nette Unterhaltung in den Kommentaren. Die Härte was manch einer hier von sich gibt... Aber ohne genau darauf einzugehen, erstmal an die Redaktion: die Tagesschau und andere machen es vor, wie wäre es bei kritischen/über-politischen Themen, den Kommentarbereich zu sperren? Schon beim Titel war mir klar, was hier passieren würde, dass das aber so ausartet hätte ich nicht erwartet. 
Einige hier sollten sich aber mal deftig an die Nase fassen und reflektieren, wie extrem ihre Meinungen sind. Und das auch noch in Themen die sie nicht betreffen. Es tut nicht weh ab und an mal einen Schritt zurück zu treten. Gerade Männer (inkl. Mir) sollten ganz vorsichtig bei diesem Thema werden. "My body my choice" wurde hier auch deftig fehlinterpretiert, da gehts den Frauen bestimmt nicht um ihre 90-60-90, sondern es geht darum das "über" sie und ihre Körper bestimmt wird. 
Also, alle die hier das texanische Modell begrüßen sollten mal heftigst ihr Einfühlsamkeitsvermögen hinterfragen, sowie ihr moralisches empfinden. Allem vorran, der Eingriff bei anderen euch fremden Frauen geht euch gar nichts an, schämt ihr euch nicht über das was ihr hier schreibt? Und wer hier nach christlichen Werten handelt, bitte macht euch bewusst: Christentum ist ein Glaube, per Definition glaubt ihr das richtige zu tun und entbehrt euch der Wissenschaft. Der Glaube darf gerne als Orientierung gelten, aber faktisch sind wir der Wissenschaft verschrieben. Und wer jetzt meint hier weiter Kamellen zu müssen, fordere ich auf zunächst mal die eigene Mutter anzurufen und die eigenen Kommentare hier von ihr gegenprüfen zu lassen, wer immer mir widersprechen mag wird ignoriert solange ich nicht die Telefonnumer der Mutter erhalte um zu prüfen, ob ihr euch mit einer weiblichen Person zu diesem Thema auseinander gesetzt habt, die vom Thema Schwangerschaft wohl Ahnung hat. Ich glaube da gibts ein paar lange Ohren für ein paar Kandidaten hier. Also was sich manch einer hier anmaßt über Frauen und Schwangerschaft raus zu posaunen, da fällt mir nichts zu ein. Also bitte leute, educate yourself. 
Und ich möchte nochmal hervorheben, ich habe niemanden persönlich angegriffen, andere machen das hier sehr wohl auf sehr niedrigem Niveau. Hier wurde Usern der Tod gewünscht, ich bitte doch sehr darum das zu ahnden. Holy Moly, Leute...


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Netter Umgang? Ach Menno!!!11


Das ist doch soooo 68er, da sind wir doch lange drüber weg.


----------



## schokoeis (9. September 2021)

HIer hat jemand seine Meinung zu einem in demokratischen Verfahren erlassenem Gesetz geäußert und verliert deswegen seinen Job? Schöne neue Welt


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1435795831869870083

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



vermutlich kein zufall, dass er von seinem "ersten" statement spricht. da dürfte also zu einem späteren zeitpunkt noch was nachkommen.


----------



## fud1974 (9. September 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> HIer hat jemand seine Meinung zu einem in demokratischen Verfahren erlassenem Gesetz geäußert und verliert deswegen seinen Job? Schöne neue Welt



Nun, er hat seine Meinung geäußert als CEO eines Unternehmens, bei jedem Vertrag auch hierzulande in so einer Position steht drin dass es haarig wird wenn "man der Unternehmung Schaden hinzufügt", was hier definitiv gegeben war. 

Dass er dazu noch einen kuriosen martialischen Twitterhandle mit NS Anleihen benutzt (Rammjaeger .. .) dürfte dann auch dem einen oder anderen aufgefallen sein.

Da war es noch nie unproblematisch privates mit geschäftlichen zu vermengen, was nun mal schnell der Fall ist bei solchen Sachen.

Und zum ganzen Rest der hier gepostet wurde.. sag ich mal gar nix zu.


----------



## schokoeis (9. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Nun, er hat seine Meinung geäußert als CEO eines Unternehmens, bei jedem Vertrag auch hierzulande in so einer Position steht drin dass es haarig wird wenn "man der Unternehmung Schaden hinzufügt", was hier definitiv gegeben war.
> 
> Dass er dazu noch einen kuriosen martialischen Twitterhandle mit NS Anleihen benutzt (Rammjaeger .. .) dürfte dann auch dem einen oder anderen aufgefallen sein.
> 
> ...


Naja ich finde man sollte die Energie lieber darauf fokussieren, das Gesetz rückgängig zu machen als sich auf Unterstützer, die aber in der Sache nichts ändern können zu stürzen. Denn jetzt ist er zwar zurückgetreten, das Gesetz gibts aber immer noch.
Und zu geschäftschädigend: Meinungsäußerungen zu demokratischen Vorgängen sind jetzt also geschäftsschädigend? Naja.
Rammjäger musste ich erst googlen. Hätte er sich Kamikaze genannt, hätte es wohl keinen interessiert.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Meinungsäußerungen zu demokratischen Vorgängen sind jetzt also geschäftsschädigend? Naja.



da sich viele partner von tripwire infolge seines statements abgewandt hatten, war es offensichtlich geschäftsschädigend, ja. 



schokoeis schrieb:


> Rammjäger musste ich erst googlen. Hätte er sich Kamikaze genannt, hätte es wohl keinen interessiert.



hat er aber nicht. 
wie schon weiter vorne gesagt: für sich genommen, würde ich das vermutlich auch nicht großartig bewerten wollen. aber im jetzigen kontext kann man da schnell auf andere ideen kommen. muss man ja fast. zumal es so oder so höchst unprofessionell wirkt.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (9. September 2021)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> (…)
> Einige hier sollten sich aber mal deftig an die Nase fassen und reflektieren, wie extrem ihre Meinungen sind. Und das auch noch in Themen die sie nicht betreffen. Es tut nicht weh ab und an mal einen Schritt zurück zu treten. Gerade Männer (inkl. Mir) sollten ganz vorsichtig bei diesem Thema werden. "My body my choice" wurde hier auch deftig fehlinterpretiert, da gehts den Frauen bestimmt nicht um ihre 90-60-90, sondern es geht darum das "über" sie und ihre Körper bestimmt wird.
> Also, alle die hier das texanische Modell begrüßen sollten mal heftigst ihr Einfühlsamkeitsvermögen hinterfragen, sowie ihr moralisches empfinden. Allem vorran, der Eingriff bei anderen euch fremden Frauen geht euch gar nichts an, schämt ihr euch nicht über das was ihr hier schreibt?


Hey, um unnötige Missverständnisse vorzubeugen, solltest du dir zunächst die Mühe machen dich durch alle Kommentare zu lesen. Die nun leider überlagernde Diskussion ist ein persönlicher Feldzug offensichtlicher und unterschwelliger Beleidigungen, der, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ausgelöst wurde durch die Bezeichnung „Zellklumpen“ für alle Menschen (es ging also nicht primär um das ungeborene Leben). Es ging irgendwann mehr um die Frage, ob man einen Arzt zu einer Abtreibung verpflichten kann und nicht, ob ein Verbot der Abtreibung gut / schlecht ist.



Shotay3 schrieb:


> Und wer hier nach christlichen Werten handelt, bitte macht euch bewusst: Christentum ist ein Glaube, per Definition glaubt ihr das richtige zu tun und entbehrt euch der Wissenschaft. Der Glaube darf gerne als Orientierung gelten, aber faktisch sind wir der Wissenschaft verschrieben. (…)


Religion war hier bisher kaum ein Thema, aber vielleicht magst du ja die Nummer von meiner Oma, die dir erklären könnte, wie es sich mit dem Christentum und „der Wissenschaft“ verhält


----------



## K0mmentat0r (9. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für das Posten des Statements. So unterschiedlich man den bisherigen Ausgang werten mag, John Gibson stand im Mittelpunkt: seine Meinung, sein Bekenntnis und die Konsequenzen, die er trägt. Anstatt über die „anderen“ herzuziehen oder die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen, sind sie the „greatest“. Zumindest davon könnten wir uns hier im Forum so einiges abschauen.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (9. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> (…)
> Dass er dazu noch einen kuriosen martialischen Twitterhandle mit NS Anleihen benutzt (Rammjaeger .. .) dürfte dann auch dem einen oder anderen aufgefallen sein.
> (…)


Nach ganz kurzer Internetrecherche hat Mr Gibson „RammJaeger“ wohl im Hinblick auf einen Taktik-Shooter gewählt, der von Tripwire veröffentlicht wurde. Vielleicht müsste man auch bei vom Witcher-Universum inspirierten Nicknames vorsichtig sein, um nicht in irgendwelche slawischen Fettnäpfchen zu treten.


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Nach ganz kurzer Internetrecherche hat Mr Gibson „RammJaeger“ wohl im Hinblick auf einen Taktik-Shooter gewählt, der von Tripwire veröffentlicht wurde. Vielleicht müsste man auch bei vom Witcher-Universum inspirierten Nicknames vorsichtig sein, um nicht in irgendwelche slawischen Fettnäpfchen zu treten.



äh
Ja?
Wenn man irgendein Wort aus einer Sprache übernimmt weil das erstmal "nett" klingt, sollte man sich erstmal informieren was das Wort bedeutet! Oder man hat den Pajero Effekt


----------



## fud1974 (9. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Nach ganz kurzer Internetrecherche hat Mr Gibson „RammJaeger“ wohl im Hinblick auf einen Taktik-Shooter gewählt, der von Tripwire veröffentlicht wurde. Vielleicht müsste man auch bei vom Witcher-Universum inspirierten Nicknames vorsichtig sein, um nicht in irgendwelche slawischen Fettnäpfchen zu treten.



Ich hab auch nie in Abrede gestellt dass die Verwendung des Nicknames ohne böse Hintergedanken erfolgt sein könnte, diese Diskussion hatten wir schon im Verlaufe dieses Threads.

Nur, wenn ich offiziell auftrete, bin ich mit Nicknames halt vorsichtig, ich würde manche meiner privaten auch nicht offiziell verwenden.


----------



## xaan (9. September 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> HIer hat jemand seine Meinung zu einem in demokratischen Verfahren erlassenem Gesetz geäußert und verliert deswegen seinen Job? Schöne neue Welt



"Neue Welt" zitierst du, aber so neu ist das gar nicht. Unternehmen filtern für die Besetzung von Entscheiderpositionen schon immer nach politischen Ansichten. Shell oder BP werden z.B. keinen Greenpeace-Aktivisten auf den CEO-Posten setzen. Ein Pharma-Konzern wird sich schwer tun, Menschen die fundamental gegen Tierversuche sind auf Entscheiderpositionen zu befördern. Etc. undsoweiter.

Wäre Gibson nicht der CEO gewesen, wäre er sicherlich nicht gegangen worden. Aber in seiner herausgehobenen Stellung akls Geschäftsführer repräsentiert er eben auch das Unternehmen in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## schokoeis (9. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> "Neue Welt" zitierst du, aber so neu ist das gar nicht. Unternehmen filtern für Menschen in Entscheiderpositionen schon immer nach politischen Ansichten. Shell oder BP werden z.B. keinen Greenpeace-Aktivisten auf den CEO-Posten setzen. Ein Pharma-Konzern wird sich schwer tun, Menschen die fundamental gegen Tierversuche sind auf Entscheiderpositionen zu befördern. Etc. undsoweiter.


Klingt erstmal logisch, bei deiner Aufzählung frage ich mich aber was ein Softwareentwickler mit Abtreibungen zu tun hat.


----------



## xaan (9. September 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Klingt erstmal logisch, bei deiner Aufzählung frage ich mich aber was ein Softwareentwickler mit Abtreibungen zu tun hat.


Ich denke hier gings eher um Schadensvermeidung wegen der öffentlichen Empörung, eventuelle Boykotte, eventuelle Schwierigkeiten mit Geschäftspartnern / Publishern etc. Aus Sicht des Unternehmens finde ich die Entscheidung völlig legitim - das Unternehmen muss tun was für das Unternehmen am besten ist im Rahmen des rechtlich zulässigen. Aus Sicht der Privatpersonen finde ich die Empörung ebenfalls legitim - jeder darf seine Meinung frei äußern und sich aus freien Stücken entscheiden ein Spiel nicht zu kaufen. Da sind einfach alle in einem System gefangen, welches wir auch wiederum nicht einfach so verändern können ohne ganz viele negative Nebeneffekte zu erzeugen.


----------



## fud1974 (9. September 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Klingt erstmal logisch, bei deiner Aufzählung frage ich mich aber was ein Softwareentwickler mit Abtreibungen zu tun hat.



Es geht doch schlicht und ergreifend darum, wenn du in einer exponierten Stellung arbeitest, du nun mal vorsichtig sein musst was du über Kanäle, über die du auch geschäftliches über die Firma bei der du angestellt bist kommunizierst, an privaten Sachen und Überzeugungen raushaust.

Geschäftliches ist nun mal von privaten nicht immer zu trennen, wäre schön wenn dem so wäre, ist aber nicht so,
also wird da oft Schaden entstehen wenn man darauf besteht seine privaten Überzeugungen ungefitert in die Welt zu blasen, insbesondere wenn sie kontrovers sind.

Da wären auch andere geflogen und auch in anderen Ländern in anderen Firmen.

Klar kann man das als "scheinheilig" ansehen oder als "nicht-authentisch" wenn dann die Leute gar nix mehr sagen offiziell oder nur wischi-waschi daherkommen, aber so ist es halt.


----------



## schokoeis (9. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Klar kann man das als "scheinheilig" ansehen oder als "nicht-authentisch" wenn dann die Leute gar nix mehr sagen offiziell oder nur wischi-waschi daherkommen, aber so ist es halt.



Genau das ist mein Problem. Solche Scheingefechte bringen keinen weiter und ganz besonders nicht die betroffenen Frauen. Aber es fühlen sich wieder mal ein paar Leute gut weil sie es dem bösen CEO mal so richtig gezeigt haben. Das Gesetz existiert aber immer noch.
Und wie schon gesagt , er hat seine Meinung zu einem durch demokratische Prozessen erlassenem Gesetz kundgetan. Die Meinung kann man scheiße finden, muss sie aber akzeptieren. Ich würde das ja verstehen wenn er z.B. den Holocaust geleugnet hätte oder sowas.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2021)

Interessant wie viele Leute sich hier in diesem Thread über den Begriff «Zellklumpen» echauffieren, wo er doch nüchtern betrachtet durchaus für jeden lebenden Organismus verwendet werden kann, da er in sich keine weiteren Wertungskriterien trägt (wie z.B. Komplexität, Empfindungsfähigkeit, höheres Denkvermögen, etc…). Oder wie viele die Lebenshaltung «ethischer Nihilismus» von vorneherein als menschenverachtend werten: Sorry, aber eine humanistische Lebenseinstellung ist keine Voraussetzung um ein Teil unserer Gesellschaft zu sein. Natürlich greift The Sinner’s Aussage «alle ausser mein unmittelbares Umfeld sind mir egal» wohl etwas zu kurz, denn ohne viele ihm völlig unbekannte Menschen könnte er diese Aussage hier im Forum gar nicht tätigen: Seien es nun jene, die bei ihm zuhause für Strom sorgen (es sei denn, er wäre in dieser Hinsicht vollkommen autarch), oder jene, die die Leitungen von seinem zuhause zum nächsten Provider legen und pflegen oder den Leuten die bei Computec die Server am laufen halten, usw, usf… Aber trotzdem habe ich hier in diesem Thread noch kein Gegenargument zum Thema Überbevölkerung entdeckt, bzw. zur These dass man durch mehr Abtreibungen der Überbevölkerung entgegen wirken würde.



Und was «demokratische Entscheide» in Staaten wie Texas betrifft: Die Grand Old Party aka Republikaner halten seit vielen Jahren in vielen Gegenden/Staaten der USA nur noch durch Umzonung der Wahlbezirke eine legale, aber eben nicht zahlenmässige, Mehrheit. Und was daran demokratisch sein soll, dass z.B. bei der Präsidentenwahl abhängig vom Staat in dem man lebt die eigene Stimme mal mehr, mal weniger zählt, muss mir irgendwer mal genauer erklären. Oder warum es doch völlig in Ordnung ist, dass man in Florida Ex-Knackis, zumeist Angehörige einer Minderheit, das Wahlrecht gesetzlich aberkennt.



Zum eigentlichen Thema / TLDR: Jeder hat ein Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung, auch der (Ex-)Präsident von Tripwire – aber die freie Meinungsäusserung wird nie ein Garant dafür sein, dass diese keine gesellschaftlichen Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen kann oder eben wie in diesem Fall wird, denn Gesellschaft und Staat sind nicht dasselbe.


----------



## xaan (9. September 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Und wie schon gesagt , er hat seine Meinung zu einem durch demokratische Prozessen erlassenem Gesetz kundgetan. Die Meinung kann man scheiße finden, *muss sie aber akzeptieren*. Ich würde das ja verstehen wenn er z.B. den Holocaust geleugnet hätte oder sowas.


Da bin ich grundsätzlich anderer Ansicht. Wenn mir jemandes Meinung nicht gefällt, darf ich sagen, dass sie mir nicht gefällt. Und ich darf auch dessen Produkte nicht mehr kaufen. Das ist mein gutes Recht. Wenn daraufhin der Arbeitgeber des Betroffenen sagt, er wolle ihn nicht mehr beschäftigen, dann ist das nicht wirklich mein Problem.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Interessant wie viele Leute sich hier in diesem Thread über den Begriff «Zellklumpen» echauffieren


Ich finde den Begriff halt extrem abwertend und beleidigend, auch wenn er rein wissenschaftlich betrachtet vielleicht nicht völlig falsch ist.

Aber auch wenn ein Kind so gesehen durchaus rein wissenschaftlich ein "Zellklumpen, der durchgefüttert werden muss" ist, ist ein Kind doch gleichzeitig so viel mehr. Und wäre ich Vater und jemand würde mein Kind so bezeichnen, dann würde ich der Person das verdammt übel nehmen. Wie gesagt: Der Begriff hat mich auch ohne dass ich selbst Kinder habe sehr geärgert. Menschen sind weit mehr, als das Material, aus dem sie bestehen.

Wenn er dann noch ankommt und was von überflüssigen Menschen faselt, dann ist bei mir endgültig die Tür zu. Mag sein, dass die Welt ein Problem mit Überbevölkerung hat und das dieses Problem in Zukunft auch noch weiter wachsen wird, aber jeder Mensch ist ein Individuum, das von seinen Eltern geliebt wird (sollte zumindest so sein) und Gedanken, Gefühle, Träume etc. hat. Niemand bittet darum, in eine überbevölkerte Welt geboren zu werden, aber jeder sollte die Möglichkeit haben, aus seinem Leben das Bestmögliche zu machen. Dazu gehört auch, zumindest mit einem Mindestmaß an Respekt behandelt zu werden und das beginnt für mich schon da, als fühlendes und denkendes Lebewesen akzeptiert zu werden und nicht als "Zellklumpen, der durchgefüttert werden muss".

Die Art, wie The Sinner andere Menschen und vor allem Kinder (die nun wirklich keine Schuld daran tragen, wie die Welt aussieht) abwertet, finde ich einfach nur widerlich. Mag sein, dass er damit nüchtern betrachtet nicht einmal Forenregeln hier verletzt, aber ich finde es trotzdem schade, dass man ihm mit seinem exzessiven Menschenhass hier eine Plattform bietet, um seinen Hass rauszuposaunen. Wäre ich Admin oder Mod, dann hätte ich ihn wohl schon längst rausgeschmissen. Aber gut, ist nicht meine Entscheidung. Ich kann solche Leute einfach nicht ausstehen.


----------



## schokoeis (9. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Da bin ich grundsätzlich anderer Ansicht. Wenn mir jemandes Meinung nicht gefällt, darf ich sagen, dass sie mir nicht gefällt. Und ich darf auch dessen Produkte nicht mehr kaufen. Das ist mein gutes Recht. Wenn daraufhin der Arbeitgeber des Betroffenen sagt, er wolle ihn nicht mehr beschäftigen, dann ist das nicht wirklich mein Problem.



Wenn einem wirtschaftliche (damit meine ich z.B. Jobverlust) oder staatliche Konsequenzen durch Meinungsäußerung (im gesetzlichen Rahmen) drohen ist es keine Meinungsfreiheit mehr. Ob du dann noch Produkte kaufst ist natürlich deine Sache.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ...



Hm, Menschenhass konnte ich nicht ausmachen: Nach seiner Aussage ist es ihm ja prinzipiell egal, was mit den Menschen ausserhalb seines unmittelbaren Umfeldes geschieht, also ob sie leben oder sterben. Für mich bedingt Hass den proaktiven Wunsch/Willen, dem Objekt des eigenen Hassgefühls Schaden zuzufügen, bis hin zur kompletten Auslöschung. Kurz: Gleichgültigkeit und Hass sind nicht dasselbe. Und eben, wie schon geschrieben, Humanismus ist keine Grundvoraussetzung um ein Mitglied unserer Gesellschaft zu sein.
Inzwischen sind schon viele der Meinung, dass sich der Mensch viel zu wichtig nimmt. Die, meist religiös begründete, Annahme, wir seien die Krone der Schöpfung hat bei vielen ausgedient - was gar nicht mal schlecht sein muss: Als Menschen sind wir schlussendlich nicht mehr als ein unbedeutender Teil eines höchst komplexen Systems - eines Systems ohne das wir nicht sein können, welches aber ganz gut ohne uns sein kann.
Eine (mögliche) Lösung für das Problem der Überbevölkerung ist nun mal die Reduktion des Bevölkerungswachstums (zumindest so lange, bis wir zu anderen Welten expandieren können) - und wenn wir - als Menschen - es nicht lösen, dann wird früher oder später das System selbst eine Lösung hervorbringen. Die könnte dann allerdings eben so drastisch sein, dass wir als Spezies gänzlich verschwinden.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Wenn einem wirtschaftliche (damit meine ich z.B.) Jobverlust oder staatliche Konsequenzen durch Meinungsäußerung (im gesetzlichen Rahmen) drohen ist es keine Meinungsfreiheit mehr.



Das stimmt so einfach nicht. Nur der Staat ist dazu verpflichtet, die freie Meinungsäusserung zu garantieren, Privatpersonen sowie Privatunternehmen nicht.


----------



## TheSinner (9. September 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> HIer hat jemand seine Meinung zu einem in demokratischen Verfahren erlassenem Gesetz geäußert und verliert deswegen seinen Job? Schöne neue Welt


Korrekt. Weil freie Meinungsäußerung eben nicht Konsequenzenfreiheit bedeutet. Ich bin doch selbst ein Beispiel dafür in diesem Thread. Ich habe meine Meinung kund getan und manche Menschen haben mir das sehr krumm genommen. Ist mir aber völlig egal weil ich jederzeit bereit war und bin die Konsequenzen zu akzeptieren. Ist 'ne Lektion aus der Psychotherapie: jedes Verhalten ist akzeptabel solange man bereit ist den Preis zu bezahlen dafür.



schokoeis schrieb:


> Und zu geschäftschädigend: Meinungsäußerungen zu demokratischen Vorgängen sind jetzt also geschäftsschädigend? Naja.


Ja, sieht man ja daran dass sich selbst eigene Developer sofort von der Firma getrennt haben. Ergo geschäftsschädigend.



schokoeis schrieb:


> Klingt erstmal logisch, bei deiner Aufzählung frage ich mich aber was ein Softwareentwickler mit Abtreibungen zu tun hat.


Nichts, solange er sich nicht als Person öffentlichen Lebens dazu äußert. Du wärest erstaunt wie die US-Arbeitsrechte da ticken. Du kannst beispielsweise jederzeit entlassen werden dafür dass du dich privat handgreiflich mit deiner Frau gestritten hast, selbst wenn sie das offiziell nicht nachträgt. Pech gehabt, du hast negative Presse in Verbindung mit der Firma gebracht als ihr Angestellter, raus bist du. Kann ich dir sogar gern konkrete Beispiele für geben wenn du das bezweifelst.



schokoeis schrieb:


> Die Meinung kann man scheiße finden, muss sie aber akzeptieren.


Muss man eben nicht, insbesondere nicht in bei öffentlichen Personen und die war er als CEO nunmal. Das ist genauso wie Roseanne ihren Serien-Reboot verloren hat wegen ihrer widerlichen Aussagen vor ein paar Jahren.



Frullo schrieb:


> Interessant wie viele Leute sich hier in diesem Thread über den Begriff «Zellklumpen» echauffieren, wo er doch nüchtern betrachtet durchaus für jeden lebenden Organismus verwendet werden kann, da er in sich keine weiteren Wertungskriterien trägt (wie z.B. Komplexität, Empfindungsfähigkeit, höheres Denkvermögen, etc…). Oder wie viele die Lebenshaltung «ethischer Nihilismus» von vorneherein als menschenverachtend werten: Sorry, aber eine humanistische Lebenseinstellung ist keine Voraussetzung um ein Teil unserer Gesellschaft zu sein. Natürlich greift The Sinner’s Aussage «alle ausser mein unmittelbares Umfeld sind mir egal» wohl etwas zu kurz, denn ohne viele ihm völlig unbekannte Menschen könnte er diese Aussage hier im Forum gar nicht tätigen: Seien es nun jene, die bei ihm zuhause für Strom sorgen (es sei denn, er wäre in dieser Hinsicht vollkommen autarch), oder jene, die die Leitungen von seinem zuhause zum nächsten Provider legen und pflegen oder den Leuten die bei Computec die Server am laufen halten, usw, usf… Aber trotzdem habe ich hier in diesem Thread noch kein Gegenargument zum Thema Überbevölkerung entdeckt, bzw. zur These dass man durch mehr Abtreibungen der Überbevölkerung entgegen wirken würde.


Danke, genau darum ging es mir und natürlich greift die Aussage so gesehen zu kurz, aber vor allen Dingen dann wenn jemand "ist mir egal" anders definiert als ich. Ob beispielsweise Johannes K. von meinem Stromanbieter morgen Amok läuft oder ob Carla Z. von meinem Internetanbieter ihren Partner beim Gruppensex mit dem Tuntenhausener Blasorchester erwischt ist mir völlig egal. Diese Menschen mögen existieren aber sie sind mir halt egal, ihr Schicksal interessiert mich nicht.



Frullo schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema / TLDR: Jeder hat ein Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung, auch der (Ex-)Präsident von Tripwire – aber die freie Meinungsäusserung wird nie ein Garant dafür sein, dass diese keine gesellschaftlichen Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen kann oder eben wie in diesem Fall wird, denn Gesellschaft und Staat sind nicht dasselbe.


Genau so ist es, das ist der Punkt den Viele leider nicht verstehen oder sehen. 


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich finde den Begriff halt extrem abwertend und beleidigend, auch wenn er rein wissenschaftlich betrachtet vielleicht nicht völlig falsch ist.
> 
> Aber auch wenn ein Kind so gesehen durchaus rein wissenschaftlich ein "Zellklumpen, der durchgefüttert werden muss" ist, ist ein Kind doch gleichzeitig so viel mehr. Und wäre ich Vater und jemand würde mein Kind so bezeichnen, dann würde ich der Person das verdammt übel nehmen. Wie gesagt: Der Begriff hat mich auch ohne dass ich selbst Kinder habe sehr geärgert. Menschen sind weit mehr, als das Material, aus dem sie bestehen.


Für dich vielleicht, ja. Für mich sind sie das nur bedingt, wir sind allesamt nur Biomasse die über die Welt schwabert. Manche davon find ich ziemlich töfte, aber über 99% sind mir vollkommen egal - und dir, rein nach Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung, wohl auch 



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn er dann noch ankommt und was von überflüssigen Menschen faselt, dann ist bei mir endgültig die Tür zu. Mag sein, dass die Welt ein Problem mit Überbevölkerung hat und das dieses Problem in Zukunft auch noch weiter wachsen wird, aber jeder Mensch ist ein Individuum, das von seinen Eltern geliebt wird (sollte zumindest so sein) und Gedanken, Gefühle, Träume etc. hat. Niemand bittet darum, in eine überbevölkerte Welt geboren zu werden, aber jeder sollte die Möglichkeit haben, aus seinem Leben das Bestmögliche zu machen. Dazu gehört auch, zumindest mit einem Mindestmaß an Respekt behandelt zu werden und das beginnt für mich schon da, als fühlendes und denkendes Lebewesen akzeptiert zu werden und nicht als "Zellklumpen, der durchgefüttert werden muss".


Ich rede in der Tat von überflüssigen Menschen denn davon gibt es eine ganze Menge inklusive mir selbst. Ich bin nur für etwa drei Dutzend Menschen nicht überflüssig oder bedeutungslos. Drei Dutzend, das ist quasi gar nichts.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Art, wie The Sinner andere Menschen und vor allem Kinder (die nun wirklich keine Schuld daran tragen, wie die Welt aussieht) abwertet, finde ich einfach nur widerlich. Mag sein, dass er damit nüchtern betrachtet nicht einmal Forenregeln hier verletzt, aber ich finde es trotzdem schade, dass man ihm mit seinem exzessiven Menschenhass hier eine Plattform bietet, um seinen Hass rauszuposaunen. Wäre ich Admin oder Mod, dann hätte ich ihn wohl schon längst rausgeschmissen. Aber gut, ist nicht meine Entscheidung. Ich kann solche Leute einfach nicht ausstehen.


Das ist mir völlig schnuppe wie gesagt, ob du mich ausstehen kannst oder nicht ist irrelevant da du für mich gar nicht wirklich existierst. So wie mehr als 99% der Weltbevölkerung bist du für mich höchstens eine Art Hintergrundgeräusch.



schokoeis schrieb:


> Wenn einem wirtschaftliche (damit meine ich z.B. Jobverlust) oder staatliche Konsequenzen durch Meinungsäußerung (im gesetzlichen Rahmen) drohen ist es keine Meinungsfreiheit mehr. Ob du dann noch Produkte kaufst ist natürlich deine Sache.


Tja, haben ihm aber nicht gedroht. Staatliche Konsequenzen gas für ihn nicht. Lustigerweise gäbe es DIE nur hierzulande beispielsweise ausgerechnet für das was du für "nachvollziehbar mit Konsequenzen behaftet" gesehen hast. Nämlich das Leugnen des Holocausts.


Frullo schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind schon viele der Meinung, dass sich der Mensch viel zu wichtig nimmt. Die, meist religiös begründete, Annahme, wir seien die Krone der Schöpfung hat bei vielen ausgedient - was gar nicht mal schlecht sein muss: Als Menschen sind wir schlussendlich nicht mehr als ein unbedeutender Teil eines höchst komplexen Systems - eines Systems ohne das wir nicht sein können, welches aber ganz gut ohne uns sein kann.


Genau das ist es - wir sind als Spezies so unglaublich arrogant dass wir uns für die Krone der Schöpfung halten. Als wären wir irgendwie wichtiger als z.B. Bonoboaffen. Sind wir aber nicht. Wir sind nur anders und leider viel bedeutender für das Ökosystem geworden. Ich wünschte, wir wären es nicht geworden, wir sind nämlich ziemlich egoistische Arschlöcher als Spezies. Dasselbe denke ich zwar auch über andere Spezies aber für die gilt immerhin dass sie es noch nicht zweifelsfrei unter Beweis gestellt haben. Wir haben das schon.


Frullo schrieb:


> Eine (mögliche) Lösung für das Problem der Überbevölkerung ist nun mal die Reduktion des Bevölkerungswachstums (zumindest so lange, bis wir zu anderen Welten expandieren können) - und wenn wir - als Menschen - es nicht lösen, dann wird früher oder später das System selbst eine Lösung hervorbringen. Die könnte dann allerdings eben so drastisch sein, dass wir als Spezies gänzlich verschwinden.



Wir sind ja längst dabei an genau diesem Punkt zu arbeiten. Ich meine man schaue allein auf die Naturkatastrophen dieses Jahr. Kollektiv tun mir die Hitzetoten von Griechenland natürlich leid aber wir sind allesamt mitschuldig daran. Genau wie an den zerstörten Existenzen in NRW, den Hurrikans, den Waldbränden etcetera. Wir Krone der Schöpfung haben uns das eingebrockt und das ist noch alles nur der ganz zaghafte Anfang, es wird noch viel viel schlimmer werden, das steht bereits fest. Egal was wir tun, wir sind zu spät um eine Verschlimmerung noch aufzuhalten. Es geht nur noch darum "wieviel schlimmer".


----------



## schokoeis (9. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Korrekt. Weil freie Meinungsäußerung eben nicht Konsequenzenfreiheit bedeutet. Ich bin doch selbst ein Beispiel dafür in diesem Thread. Ich habe meine Meinung kund getan und manche Menschen haben mir das sehr krumm genommen. Ist mir aber völlig egal weil ich jederzeit bereit war und bin die Konsequenzen zu akzeptieren. Ist 'ne Lektion aus der Psychotherapie: jedes Verhalten ist akzeptabel solange man bereit ist den Preis zu bezahlen dafür.



Es ist schon ein UNterschied ob du deinen Job verlierst oder ob dich ein paar Leute ausm Internet nicht mehr leiden können...



TheSinner schrieb:


> Nichts, solange er sich nicht als Person öffentlichen Lebens dazu äußert. Du wärest erstaunt wie die US-Arbeitsrechte da ticken. Du kannst beispielsweise jederzeit entlassen werden dafür dass du dich privat handgreiflich mit deiner Frau gestritten hast, selbst wenn sie das offiziell nicht nachträgt. Pech gehabt, du hast negative Presse in Verbindung mit der Firma gebracht als ihr Angestellter, raus bist du. Kann ich dir sogar gern konkrete Beispiele für geben wenn du das bezweifelst.



Häusliche Gewalt ist auch strafrechtlich relevant, das wäre tatsächlich ein Beispiel bei dem ich das verstehe. Meinungsäußerung zu einem Gesetz ist da was andres.



TheSinner schrieb:


> Muss man eben nicht, insbesondere nicht in bei öffentlichen Personen und die war er als CEO nunmal. Das ist genauso wie Roseanne ihren Serien-Reboot verloren hat wegen ihrer widerlichen Aussagen vor ein paar Jahren.



Er hat sich zu einem Gesetz geäußert .Roseanne nach dem was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe hat sich menschenverachtend und 
rassistisch geäußert, was zumindest in Deutschland auf strafrechtlich relevant sein kann.



TheSinner schrieb:


> Tja, haben ihm aber nicht gedroht. Staatliche Konsequenzen gas für ihn nicht. Lustigerweise gäbe es DIE nur hierzulande beispielsweise ausgerechnet für das was du für "nachvollziehbar mit Konsequenzen behaftet" gesehen hast. Nämlich das Leugnen des Holocausts.



Ich habe das nur als Beispiel für strafrechtlich relevante Aussagen gewählt. Dass das nur in DT so ist weiß ich auch.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein UNterschied ob du deinen Job verlierst oder ob dich ein paar Leute ausm Internet nicht mehr leiden können...



Die Schwere der (privaten) Konsequenz spielt aber für den Grundsatz das nur der Staat die Meinungsfreiheit zu garantieren hat, Privatpersonen sowie -unternehmen nicht keine Rolle. Darf es auch nicht:

Meinungsfreiheit ist eine Medaille mit zwei Seiten:

Einerseits hat der Staat zu garantieren, dass Du Deine Meinung frei äussern darfst: Der Staat darf Dir nicht verbieten Deine Meinung zu äussern oder Dich dafür zu bestrafen. Der Staat garantiert, dass Du frei an jeglicher politischer Kundgebung teilnehmen kannst. Und (meiner Meinung nach das Wichtigste überhaupt) der Staat garantiert, dass Du Deine politische Meinung bei Abstimmungen frei von irgendwelchen Repressalien zum Ausdruck bringen kannst - indem Du Deine Stimme pro oder kontra völlig anonym abgeben kannst.

Andererseits muss der Staat auch garantieren, dass Du nie dazu gezwungen werden kannst, Dich mit einer (von anderen) geäusserten Meinung zu assoziieren. Und dies nicht nur indem Du eine gegenteilige Meinung äusserst, sondern ganz konkret indem Du Dich vom Meinungsgebenden distanzierst - im Falle eines Unternehmens kann dann diese Distanzierung so weit gehen, dass man sich vom Arbeitnehmer trennt. 
Das ist nicht nur legitim, sondern kann für ein Unternehmen sogar überlebenswichtig sein.


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ist 'ne Lektion aus der Psychotherapie: jedes Verhalten ist akzeptabel solange man bereit ist den Preis zu bezahlen dafür.


Nein. Jedenfalls nicht als allgemeingültige Leitlinie. Denn das hiesse dann ja, daß ein Selbstmordattentat ein akzeptables Verhalten darstellt, weil man dabei bereit ist, auch sein eigenes Leben zu beenden.


----------



## xaan (9. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein. Jedenfalls nicht als allgemeingültige Leitlinie. Denn das hiesse dann ja, daß ein Selbstmordattentat ein akzeptables Verhalten darstellt, weil man dabei bereit ist, auch sein eigenes Leben zu beenden.


Stellt sich die Frage ob ein Selbstmordattentäter durch seinen eigenen Tod den Preis bezahlt oder sich nicht doch eher diesem entzieht, indem er der irdischen Gerichtsbarkeit entflieht. Im Glaubenskanon solcher Spinner vermutlich eher Letzteres.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein. Jedenfalls nicht als allgemeingültige Leitlinie. Denn das hiesse dann ja, daß ein Selbstmordattentat ein akzeptables Verhalten darstellt, weil man dabei bereit ist, auch sein eigenes Leben zu beenden.


Doch. Für den Attentäter selbst geht das ja völlig in Ordnung: Er akzeptiert ja die Konsequenz, dass er beim Attentat draufgehen wird. Es geht dabei (der Therapie) ja nicht um den gesellschaftlichen Rahmen (versteht sich von selbst, dass dieses Verhalten für die breite Gesellschaft nicht akzeptabel ist), sondern um die jeweilige Person, die eine bestimmte Tat ausübt.

Disclaimer: Logo wird kein Therapeut seinem Patienten sagen, es gehe völlig in Ordnung mit einem Sprengstoffgürtel in das nächste Warenhaus zu stürmen, diesen zu zünden und dabei dutzende von Opfer zu produzieren, so lange er mit der Konsequenz klar komme, danach tot zu sein.


----------



## TheSinner (9. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein. Jedenfalls nicht als allgemeingültige Leitlinie. Denn das hiesse dann ja, daß ein Selbstmordattentat ein akzeptables Verhalten darstellt, weil man dabei bereit ist, auch sein eigenes Leben zu beenden.





Frullo schrieb:


> Doch. Für den Attentäter selbst geht das ja völlig in Ordnung: Er akzeptiert ja die Konsequenz, dass er beim Attentat draufgehen wird. Es geht dabei (der Therapie) ja nicht um den gesellschaftlichen Rahmen (versteht sich von selbst, dass dieses Verhalten für die breite Gesellschaft nicht akzeptabel ist), sondern um die jeweilige Person, die eine bestimmte Tat ausübt.
> 
> Disclaimer: Logo wird kein Therapeut seinem Patienten sagen, es gehe völlig in Ordnung mit einem Sprengstoffgürtel in das nächste Warenhaus zu stürmen, diesen zu zünden und dabei dutzende von Opfer zu produzieren, so lange er mit der Konsequenz klar komme, danach tot zu sein.




Genau das, es geht dabei nicht darum ob sie gesellschaftlich akzeptabel ist. Das ist explizit eben ja genau nicht das worum es geht - du kannst dich wie der letzte Vollhonk verhalten solange du bereit bist den Preis dafür zu bezahlen. Ja, wenn du bereit bist dich umzubringen hältst wenn dann nur du selbst dich davon ab Andere mit in den Tod zu reißen. Für dich selbst spielt es keine Rolle mehr. Dass ich, als Teil der Gesellschaft, dafür nur Verachtung übrig habe ist aber halt für die jeweilige Person irrelevant. Jedes Verhalten hat seinen Preis, gutes wie auch schlechtes - was was ist bestimmt allein die Gesellschaft in der du lebst, es gibt keinen inhärenten moralischen Wert für eine Tat. Viele würden denken "Töten, da zieh ich die Grenze" - dabei ist Mord/Töten gesellschaftlich betrachtet vollkommen in Ordnung, selbst in Deutschland solange der Kontext stimmt, siehe Bundeswehr, Notwehr etc.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (9. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Einen schlechten Spielegeschmack hast du also, wie zu erwarten, auch noch. Ich habe deinen Einwand übrigens längst behandelt, du musst nur lesen können. Ich *s̵u̵c̵h̵s̵ suche** es *dir auf jeden Fall nicht raus, hab ich wie gesagt schon adressiert.
> 
> Also mit *s̵h̵o̵w̵  Show* hatte das wenig zu tun, ich bin halt ein* k̵o̵m̵p̵e̵t̵e̵t̵i̵v̵e̵r̵* *kompetitiver * Mensch und war viel im Kampfsport unterwegs. Wenn man nicht Matsche im Hirn ist hat das nämlich nichts mit Gewalt zu tun. Aber gut, das verstehen nur Menschen die sowas mal gelernt haben. Du also* s̵c̵h̵o̵n̵m̵a̵l̵ schon mal* nicht.
> 
> ...


Ich erwarte von angehenden Rechtschreibnazis, daß sie natürlich auch in ihrer Antwort perfekte Rechtschreibung beherrschen.
Leider kann ich dir diesen Orden nicht verleihen, denn du hast in deiner Antwort an crassplaya - wie oben korrigiert - diese Vorraussetzung eindeutig nicht erfüllt.
Zurück auf die Schulbank! 

Nur so nebenbei Leute, es gibt für Leute die einen massiv stören auch die Ignorefunktion...Enisra kann da ein Lied von trällern.


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei Leute, es gibt für Leute die einen massiv stören auch die Ignorefunktion...Enisra kann da ein Lied von trällern.



   

Aber wenn sich irgendwann jeder ignoriert wirds doch langweilig


----------



## TheSinner (9. September 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von angehenden Rechtschreibnazis, daß dass  sie natürlich auch in ihrer Antwort perfekte Rechtschreibung beherrschen.
> Leider kann ich dir diesen Orden nicht verleihen, denn du hast in deiner Antwort an crassplaya - wie oben korrigiert - diese Vorraussetzung Voraussetzung eindeutig nicht erfüllt.
> Zurück auf die Schulbank!
> 
> Nur so nebenbei Leute, es gibt für Leute die einen massiv stören auch die Ignorefunktion...Enisra kann da ein Lied von trällern.



Und wieso sollte mich das massiv stören oder gar ich jemanden ignorieren? Ist ja jeder willkommen sich so wie du jetzt auch ein paar Backpfeifen abzuholen. Davon ab ist "suchs" eine Verkürzung von "such es".

Ich belehr dich auch gern noch darin dass das komplett zulässig ist und wahlweise mit Apostroph geschrieben werden kann, siehe Duden-Regel K 14, Auslassung 

Einzig die Anmerkungen zu kompetitiv und schon mal sind korrekt. Also von daher, viel Spaß mit mir in der Schule, wir können crassplaya ja dann mit Müll in den Pausen bewerfen. Ist ja dann kein Unterschied mehr zu Tarkov.


----------



## crassplaya (9. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte mich das massiv stören oder gar ich jemanden ignorieren? Ist ja jeder willkommen sich so wie du jetzt auch ein paar Backpfeifen abzuholen. Davon ab ist "suchs" eine Verkürzung von "such es".
> 
> Ich belehr dich auch gern noch darin dass das komplett zulässig ist und wahlweise mit Apostroph geschrieben werden kann, siehe Duden-Regel K 14, Auslassung
> 
> Einzig die Anmerkungen zu kompetitiv und schon mal sind korrekt. Also von daher, viel Spaß mit mir in der Schule, wir können crassplaya ja dann mit Müll in den Pausen bewerfen. Ist ja dann kein Unterschied mehr zu Tarkov.


Deine permanenten passiv aggressiven Beleidigungen sind einfach niedlich, du bist zum knuddeln, señor keyboard warrior. Hat doch vorher schon jemand gemeint, dass du dich wie ein kleines bockiges Mädel benimmst, bitte mach nur weiter so ich amüsiere mich köstlich.


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei Leute, es gibt für Leute die einen massiv stören auch die Ignorefunktion...Enisra kann da ein Lied von trällern.



Ja
solche Typen wie der können selten mit Kritik um gehen oder haben irgendwelche Argumente und können halt sonst nur andere Beleidigen oder Jammern
Das wandelnde Klischee halt


----------



## TheSinner (9. September 2021)

crassplaya schrieb:


> Deine permanenten passiv aggressiven Beleidigungen sind einfach niedlich, du bist zum knuddeln, señor keyboard warrior. Hat doch vorher schon jemand gemeint, dass du dich wie ein kleines bockiges Mädel benimmst, bitte mach nur weiter so ich amüsiere mich köstlich.



Nu entscheid dich endlich, bin ich jetzt männlich oder weiblich für dich. Und wieso ist weiblich für dich offenbar negativ besetzter? Also ich für meinen Teil find Frauen ziemlich klasse, besonders meine Verlobte. Aber achja richtig, du bist ja das halbe Hemd das meinte mir indirekt den Tod wünschen zu können. Kannst du auch gern tun, ich bin trotzdem klüger, erfolgreicher, tougher und rundum geiler als du - und du weißt es


----------



## Neawoulf (9. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> erfolgreicher


Den Punkt glaube ich dir evtl. sogar. Rücksichtslose Ar... ähm, arbeitende Menschen wie du sind leider ziemlich häufig weit erfolgreicher, als sie es verdienen und das meist auf Kosten anderer.


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2021)

Können wir jetzt, wo wir festgestellt haben, wer der Klügste, Erfolgreichste, Tougheste und rundum Geilste ist, spaßeshalber mal wieder zum Thema kommen?


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Den Punkt glaube ich dir evtl. sogar. Rücksichtslose Ar... ähm, arbeitende Menschen wie du sind leider ziemlich häufig weit erfolgreicher, als sie es verdienen und das meist auf Kosten anderer.



Ist der Leitspruch der armen Versager. Nicht an die eigene Nase fassen sondern die Schuld am Mißerfolg bei dem  Erfolg der anderen ach so bösen suchen 

Rückstichslos nennt man im Arbeitersprech übrigens Ziel- und Erfolgsorientiert   

@nea...

Ist nicht auf Dich persönlich gemünzt, habe keinerlei Probleme mit Dir.


----------



## crassplaya (9. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ist der Leitspruch der armen Versager. Nicht an die eigene Nase fassen sondern die Schuld am Mißerfolg bei dem  Erfolg der anderen ach so bösen suchen
> 
> Rückstichslos nennt man im Arbeitersprech übrigens Ziel- und Erfolgsorientiert
> 
> ...


Ich arbeite selber im Management und kann dir versichern das der größte Teil meiner Kollegen rücksichtslose Ar... sind. Das selbe habe ich auch von Freunden gehört die zeitweise als Projektleiter gearbeitet haben und wenn man sich ein wenig mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt wird einem auch relativ schnell klar warum das keine leere Floskel ist.


----------



## TheSinner (9. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Können wir jetzt, wo wir festgestellt haben, wer der Klügste, Erfolgreichste, Tougheste und rundum Geilste ist, spaßeshalber mal wieder zum Thema kommen?


Selbstredend, ich war ja gar nicht davon abgekommen Ich stell das nur am Rande einmal fest weil mein Ding das Längste ist


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2021)

crassplaya schrieb:


> Ich arbeite selber im Management und kann dir versichern das der größte Teil meiner Kollegen rücksichtslose Ar... sind. Das selbe habe ich auch von Freunden gehört die zeitweise als Projektleiter gearbeitet haben und wenn man sich ein wenig mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt wird einem auch relativ schnell klar warum das keine leere Floskel ist.



...und genau so wahr ist das was ich gesagt habe.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (9. September 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte mich das massiv stören oder gar ich jemanden ignorieren? Ist ja jeder willkommen sich so wie du jetzt auch ein paar Backpfeifen abzuholen. Davon ab ist "suchs" eine Verkürzung von "such es".
> 
> Ich belehr dich auch gern noch darin dass das komplett zulässig ist und wahlweise mit Apostroph geschrieben werden kann, siehe Duden-Regel K 14, Auslassung
> 
> Einzig die Anmerkungen zu kompetitiv und schon mal sind korrekt. Also von daher, viel Spaß mit mir in der Schule, wir können crassplaya ja dann mit Müll in den Pausen bewerfen. Ist ja dann kein Unterschied mehr zu Tarkov.


"Suchs" ist wohl unter der Kategorie neudeutsch einzustufen, findet man in der Form *nicht* im Duden, Regel K 14 sicher?
 Nicht vielleicht doch Regel XYZ §35 Absatz 1, c.) ... sind wir verzweifelt, weil wir erwischt wurden? 
Der kleine aber feine Unterschied zwischen dir und mir ist, daß ich nicht jemanden angemacht habe, er müßte nochmal auf die Schulbank wegen "Gott diese Rechtschreibung".
Ich weiß es schmerzt, wenn Wichtigtuern ihre eigene Medizin nicht schmeckt.
Ach und ich hab nicht mal angefangen deinen Quark zu korrigieren - im Gegensatz zu dir, benutze ich gezielt alte Rechtschreibung.
Bei dir wird fröhlich frei alte und neue Rechtschreibung gemischt (rot):


TheSinner schrieb:


> Einen schlechten Spielegeschmack hast du also, wie zu erwarten, auch noch. Ich habe deinen Einwand übrigens längst behandelt, du musst nur lesen können. Ich *s̵u̵c̵h̵s̵ suche** es *dir auf jeden Fall nicht raus, hab ich wie gesagt schon adressiert.
> 
> Also mit *s̵h̵o̵w̵  Show* hatte das wenig zu tun, ich bin halt ein* k̵o̵m̵p̵e̵t̵e̵t̵i̵v̵e̵r̵* *kompetitiver * Mensch und war viel im Kampfsport unterwegs. Wenn man nicht* ̵M̵a̵t̵s̵c̵h̵e̵ matsche* im Hirn ist hat das nämlich nichts mit Gewalt zu tun. Aber gut, das verstehen nur Menschen die sowas mal gelernt haben. Du also* s̵c̵h̵o̵n̵m̵a̵l̵ schon mal* nicht.
> 
> ...


Von Interpunktion will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, da läuft es ja einem kalt den Rücken runter!
Laß es lieber sein, mit deinen Backpfeifen machst du dich auch noch auf dem Feld lächerlich.
Andere Schüler in der Gruppe mit Müll bewerfen?
Nene, solche Witzfiguren die andere mobbten, habe ich lieber in die Mangel genommen, nichts für ungut. 


Worrel schrieb:


> Können wir jetzt, wo wir festgestellt haben, wer der Klügste, Erfolgreichste, Tougheste und rundum Geilste ist, spaßeshalber mal wieder zum Thema kommen?


Passt alles immer noch großartig zum Thema...


----------



## Loosa (10. September 2021)

Ich würde mal sagen, die Knallpfeife ist ihren Job zu Recht los.
Privat mag man was weiß ich meinen, aber als öffentliches Aushängeschild der Firma? Super Gespür.

Und was er unterstützt? 6 Wochen und danach illegal. In jeglicher Form plus Hetzjagd. Als gäbe es bei Schwangerschaft ein Meldesystem. Nach sechs Wochen fängt man vielleicht gerade mal an sich zu wundern, Schwankungen im Zyklus kommen halt vor.
Super Aussage, yeah du hast die Wahl... aber nutzen kannst du sie jetzt natürlich nicht mehr. Sounds legit.


----------



## TheSinner (10. September 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> "Suchs" ist wohl unter der Kategorie neudeutsch einzustufen, findet man in der Form *nicht* im Duden, Regel K 14 sicher?
> Nicht vielleicht doch Regel XYZ §35 Absatz 1, c.) ... sind wir verzweifelt, weil wir erwischt wurden?


Falls ich K 14 schrieb, das war inkorrekt. Korrekt ist es D 13 bzw D 14. Dass dir offenbar nicht bewusst ist dass der Duden nummerierte Regeln hat ist ein Du-Problem, kein Ich-Problem. https://www.duden.de/sprachwissen/rechtschreibregeln/apostroph Bittesehr. Ich hatte, wie zu erwarten, Recht und kann es belegen.




LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Der kleine aber feine Unterschied zwischen dir und mir ist, daß ich nicht jemanden angemacht habe, er müßte nochmal auf die Schulbank wegen "Gott diese Rechtschreibung".
> Ich weiß es schmerzt, wenn Wichtigtuern ihre eigene Medizin nicht schmeckt.
> Ach und ich hab nicht mal angefangen deinen Quark zu korrigieren - im Gegensatz zu dir, benutze ich gezielt alte Rechtschreibung.


Die ist allerdings nicht mehr zulässig, du kannst dich natürlich gerne als lernresistent outen, ist ja wieder ein Du-Problem und kein Ich-Problem 



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Andere Schüler in der Gruppe mit Müll bewerfen?
> Nene, solche Witzfiguren die andere mobbten, habe ich lieber in die Mangel genommen, nichts für ungut.


Och, ich halte Mobbing für psychologisch sinnvoll in manchen Fällen. Ich beispielsweise hab dadurch dass ich gemobbt wurde definitiv dazugelernt. Ich war vorher ein ziemlich arroganter Schnösel. Das bin ich heute zum Glück nicht mehr, ich bin lediglich selbstbewusst und hasse Unehrlichkeit, dazu gehört auch sein Licht unter den Scheffel zu stellen.

Ich finds übrigens süß wie leicht es war dich so in die Ecke zu drängen dass dir nichts anderes übrig blieb als mir auf verkappte Weise Gewalt in Aussicht zu stellen. Ist natürlich ein geistiges Armutszeugnis aber gut, davon hast du ja schon etliche hier zu Papier gebracht.

Voraussetzung war übrigens auch unter alter Rechtschreibregel schon falsch mit 2x r. Du mischst also einfach Faulheit mit Blödsinn 

Davon ab bin ich froh dass der CEO Zellklumpen seinen Job verloren hat. Vollkommen richtig so. Wir leben zum Glück nicht mehr in einer Gesellschaft wo solch ein Verhalten akzeptabel wäre. Klar, sinnvoller wäre es natürlich gleich diejenigen die so ein Gesetz veranlassen zu köpfen.. äh ich meine aus dem Amt zu bugsieren aber gut, man gibt sich ja mit kleinen Siegen erstmal zufrieden. Genauso kann man als Sportler eben nicht hingehen und sagen "White Lives Matter" ohne dafür mindestens verbal völlig korrekt auf die Fresse zu kriegen. Das ist leider etwas was viele die nicht wirklich mit den USA vertraut sind halt nicht verstehen. So nach dem Motto "Ja aber Weiße zählen doch auch". Völlig tone deaf.


----------



## Rabowke (10. September 2021)

Ich würde mal sagen: es reicht.

Eure Diskussion rund um's Thema Duden könnt ihr gern per PN fortführen, den Rest interessiert das ungefähr so wie TheSinner die Menschen, die er nicht kennt.


----------



## Frullo (10. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen: es reicht.
> 
> Ihre Diskussion rund um's Thema Duden könnt ihr gern per PN fortführen, den Rest interessiert das ungefähr so wie TheSinner die Menschen, die er nicht kennt.


Da muss ich widersprechen: Stilvoll geführte Flamewars zwischen Leuten die ich nicht kenne sind oft unterhaltsamer als die Leute die ich nicht kenne


----------



## K0mmentat0r (10. September 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, die Knallpfeife ist ihren Job zu Recht los.
> Privat mag man was weiß ich meinen, aber als öffentliches Aushängeschild der Firma? Super Gespür.


Also ich finde Politiker \ Manager \ Sportler etc., die sagen, was sie meinen irgendwie cooler.


Loosa schrieb:


> Und was er unterstützt? 6 Wochen und danach illegal. In jeglicher Form plus Hetzjagd. Als gäbe es bei Schwangerschaft ein Meldesystem. Nach sechs Wochen fängt man vielleicht gerade mal an sich zu wundern, Schwankungen im Zyklus kommen halt vor.
> Super Aussage, yeah du hast die Wahl... aber nutzen kannst du sie jetzt natürlich nicht mehr. Sounds legit.


Du weißt schon, dass in Deutschland Abtreibung nach 6 Wochen auch illegal ist? Und auch nach 5 Wochen..


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass in Deutschland Abtreibung nach 6 Wochen auch illegal ist? Und auch nach 5 Wochen..


Ja was nun , 5 oder 6 ?  

Afaik sind es in D aber 14Wochen !


----------



## Loosa (10. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Also ich finde Politiker \ Manager \ Sportler etc., die sagen, was sie meinen irgendwie cooler.


Was menschliches / menschenrechtliches meinen und das halt einfach sagen wäre so mein Maßstab.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (10. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ja was nun , 5 oder 6 ?
> 
> Afaik sind es in D aber 14Wochen !


In Deutschland ist Abtreibung generell eine Straftat und deswegen verboten. Das was du meinst, ist ein Teil der Bedingungen, unter denen eine Abtreibung, obwohl sie eigentlich verboten bleibt, nicht geahndet wird.

Seinen Job zu verlieren, wegen einem Bekenntnis zu einem demokratischen und rechtmäßigen Gesetz, welches so betrachtet sich Maßstäben annähert, die in Deutschland in ähnlicher Form gelten, kann durchaus nachdenklich stimmen.




Loosa schrieb:


> Was menschliches / menschenrechtliches meinen und das halt einfach sagen wäre so mein Maßstab.


Menschlich ist leider ziemlich subjektiv. Sich (auf Kosten von Frauenrechten) über den Schutz von (auch subjektiv) unschuldigem und wehrlosem Leben zu freuen klingt auch irgendwie menschlich.


Ich freue mich als mächtige Person öffentlich über den Sieg von Deutschland. Blöd nur, wenn die Menschen mir vorwerfen, ich würde Niederlagen Islands gut finden. Island ist ganz schön mächtig geworden.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (11. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist Abtreibung generell eine Straftat und deswegen verboten. Das was du meinst, ist ein Teil der Bedingungen, unter denen eine Abtreibung, obwohl sie eigentlich verboten bleibt, nicht geahndet wird.


_"Ein Schwangerschaftsabbruch ist nicht strafbar, wenn die betroffene Frau den Vorgaben der sogenannten Beratungsregelung folgt (Beratungsregelung nach § 218a Abatz 1 StGB)."_
Da es eine klare Ausnahmeregelung ist, ist es als nicht strafbar deklariert und somit durch diese Ausnahmeregelung in diesem Rahmen auch keine Straftat.
Die weitere Verschärfung bringt absolut gar nichts, außer das die Frauen die es sich leisten können ins Ausland zum Abtreiben fahren und diejenigen die es sich nicht leisten können, im besten Fall bei einer versierten Engelmacherin landen, im schlechtesten Fall selber Hand anlegen und damit auch noch das eigene Leben und Gesundheit gefährden.
Ist wie mit der Prohibition - hat auch nicht funktioniert, sondern nur alles in die Illegalität verschoben.


K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Seinen Job zu verlieren, wegen einem Bekenntnis zu einem demokratischen und rechtmäßigen Gesetz, welches so betrachtet sich Maßstäben annähert, die in Deutschland in ähnlicher Form gelten, kann durchaus nachdenklich stimmen.


Gesetze sind zuerst einmal nicht automatisch "demokratisch" oder "rechtmäßig".
Allein unser Bundesverfassungsgericht hat in den letzten 20 Jahren hunderte Gesetze für nichtig oder verfassungswidrig erklärt.
Deswegen klagt ja jetzt auch das US-Justizministerium  gegen das neue Abtreibungsgesetz in Texas, weil es davon ausgeht, daß die Regelung "eindeutig verfassungswidrig" ist.
Das texanische Gesetz ähnelt praktisch kaum unserem §218.
Die Verfolgung und der Vollzug von Straftaten obliegt hier auch der Exekutive und Judikative und nicht einem ideologisierten oder geldgierigem Mob, der auch noch mit "Kopfgeld" belohnt wird.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen: es reicht.
> 
> Eure Diskussion rund um's Thema Duden könnt ihr gern per PN fortführen, den Rest interessiert das ungefähr so wie TheSinner die Menschen, die er nicht kennt.


Keine Sorge, so spezielle Fälle für gewisse Einrichtungen für die geistige Gesundheit  - wer meint aus meiner gelebten Abneigung  gegen Mobber in einem früheren Leben komplett verquer abzuleiten, daß man ihm Gewalt in Aussicht stellt - ist schon sehr, sehr tief im Kaninchenbau angelangt und landet folgerichtig auf der Ignorelist.
Somit sind keine weiteren Auseinandersetzungen zu befürchten.


----------



## Frullo (11. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Seinen Job zu verlieren, wegen einem Bekenntnis zu einem demokratischen und rechtmäßigen Gesetz, welches so betrachtet sich Maßstäben annähert, die in Deutschland in ähnlicher Form gelten, kann durchaus nachdenklich stimmen.



Jobverlust aufgrund irgendeiner Aussage sollte nicht nachdenklich stimmen, sondern lediglich (wieder mal) vor Augen führen, wie die westlichen Gesellschaften funktionieren: Der Staat (und nur der Staat) garantiert, dass Du Deine Meinung frei von staatlichen Hindernissen oder Konsequenzen zum Besten geben kannst, aber nicht frei von allfälligen privaten Konsequenzen.

Eine Meinung mag noch so legitim sein, das Umfeld des Meinungsmachers hat jedes Recht, sich mit allen legitimen Mitteln von der Meinung zu distanzieren - zum Glück, denn alles andere wäre bereits Meinungsdiktatur.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (11. September 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Da es eine klare Ausnahmeregelung ist, ist es als nicht strafbar deklariert und somit durch diese Ausnahmeregelung in diesem Rahmen auch keine Straftat.


Recht ist ein komplexes Konstrukt. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gilt eine Straftat als Verhalten, bei welchem du mit einer Strafe rechnen „kannst“.

Wenn ich aus Notwehr einen Menschen verletze, begehe ich eine Körperverletzung (= Straftat). Sollte ich angeklagt werden, wird man mir den Tatbestand der Körperverletzung anlasten und erst im zweiten Schritt auf Grund eines Rechtfertigungsgrundes (hier: Notwehr) von einer Strafe absehen (sofern meine Notwehr einigermaßen verhältnismäßig gewesen ist).

Off Topic: Die Regelungen zur Abtreibung stehen im Strafgesetzbuch (Sechzehnter Abschnitt) bei den Staftaten gegen das Leben (zwischen Mord und fahrlässiger Tötung).

Vielleicht sieht man auch im aktuellen Fall um J. Boateng, dass Strafe und Straftat nicht so direkt miteinander im Einklang verlaufen. Er wurde wegen Körperverletzung verurteilt, gilt aber nicht als vorbestraft, weil die Strafe zu „gering“ ausgefallen ist.



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Die weitere Verschärfung bringt absolut gar nichts, außer das die Frauen die es sich leisten können ins Ausland zum Abtreiben fahren und diejenigen die es sich nicht leisten können, im besten Fall bei einer versierten Engelmacherin landen, im schlechtesten Fall selber Hand anlegen und damit auch noch das eigene Leben und Gesundheit gefährden.
> Ist wie mit der Prohibition - hat auch nicht funktioniert, sondern nur alles in die Illegalität verschoben.


Eine Verschärfung wollte ich nicht in Spiel bringen. Aber „Engelmacherin“ ist.. ein schöner Begriff.



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Gesetze sind zuerst einmal nicht automatisch "demokratisch" oder "rechtmäßig".
> Allein unser Bundesverfassungsgericht hat in den letzten 20 Jahren hunderte Gesetze für nichtig oder verfassungswidrig erklärt.
> Deswegen klagt ja jetzt auch das US-Justizministerium  gegen das neue Abtreibungsgesetz in Texas, weil es davon ausgeht, daß die Regelung "eindeutig verfassungswidrig" ist.


In der USA hat das oberste Gericht  (!!)  den ersten Eilantrag gegen das Gesetz bereits zurückgewiesen. Demokratisch war das Gesetz meiner Einschätzung schon und rechtmäßig bleibt es vermutlich, so lange die Republikaner eine Mehrheit im obersten Gericht haben. (Es sei denn der Druck aus Island wird zu stark).



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Das texanische Gesetz ähnelt praktisch kaum unserem §218.
> Die Verfolgung und der Vollzug von Straftaten obliegt hier auch der Exekutive und Judikative und nicht einem ideologisierten oder geldgierigem Mob, der auch noch mit "Kopfgeld" belohnt wird.


In Texas ist Abtreibung jetzt bis zum Herzschlag legal; davor noch länger. Ich meinte “ähnlicher werden“ (und nicht ähnlich), weil die illegalen Monate ausgedehnt wurden und damit der THEORETISCHEN Regelung in Deutschland näher kamen. PRAKTISCH hast du Recht.. wobei man in Texas einfach in einen anderen Staat reisen könnte.

Die Auslagerung der Verfolgung auf Privatpersonen etc. ist wohl etwas typisch Amerikanisches. Vielleicht weiß The Sinner etwas mehr dazu. Es hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass die Abtreibungskliniken erst gegen das Gesetz klagen können, wenn sie tatsächlich verklagt worden sind. Es ist eine Art Damoklesschwert. Rechtlich pfiffig, aber für die Spaltung der Gesellschaft umso förderlicher.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (11. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Jobverlust aufgrund irgendeiner Aussage sollte nicht nachdenklich stimmen, sondern lediglich (wieder mal) vor Augen führen, wie die westlichen Gesellschaften funktionieren: Der Staat (und nur der Staat) garantiert, dass Du Deine Meinung frei von staatlichen Hindernissen oder Konsequenzen zum Besten geben kannst, aber nicht frei von allfälligen privaten Konsequenzen.
> 
> Eine Meinung mag noch so legitim sein, das Umfeld des Meinungsmachers hat jedes Recht, sich mit allen legitimen Mitteln von der Meinung zu distanzieren - zum Glück, denn alles andere wäre bereits Meinungsdiktatur.


Nachdenklich stimmen kann auch das vor Augen führen der privaten Konsequenzen, die sich in diesem Fall ergeben haben


----------



## Worrel (11. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Nachdenklich stimmen kann auch das vor Augen führen der privaten Konsequenzen, die sich in diesem Fall ergeben haben


Was wäre denn die Alternative?

Szenario:
Eine Firma hat sich aus Versehen einen Mitarbeiter eingefangen, der privat irgendwelchen extremen Positionen öffentlichkeitswirksam vertritt.
Nun kann die Firma den nicht loswerden, solange er während der Arbeitszeit keinen Kündigungsgrund liefert.
dh: sobald einmal rauskommt, daß er bei Firma X arbeitet, sind die beiden aus Sicht der Öffentlichkeit miteinander verbunden und es könnte ebenso wie jetzt dazu kommen, daß potentielle Kunden die Firma boykottieren.
Im Extremfall könnte man durchaus anführen, daß Geschäftsschädigung vorliegt und spätestens dann müßte es eine Möglichkeit geben, daß die Firma ihn dann doch entlassen kann.

Letzten Endes bleibt es also genau beim selben Zustand:
Solange du dich privat nur so äußerst, daß keine Verbindung zu deinem Arbeitsplatz besteht, kann dir selbiger auch nicht kündigen.

Weshalb es aber auch wichtig ist, daß keine Klarnamenpflicht eingeführt wird.
(Trotzdem sollte es zu HateSpeech Ahndungen wie zB bei Morddrohungen für Ermittlungszwecke möglich sein, Zugriff auf die Personendaten zu bekommen.)


----------



## K0mmentat0r (11. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was wäre denn die Alternative?
> 
> Szenario:
> Eine Firma hat sich aus Versehen einen Mitarbeiter eingefangen, der privat irgendwelchen extremen Positionen öffentlichkeitswirksam vertritt. (...)


In den letzten Jahren mussten wir uns angewöhnen, dass ein Shitstorm über "extreme" Positionen solche Auswirkungen haben kann. Was zusätzlich nachdenklich stimmt, ist das Spektrum, das als extrem angesehen wird.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Was zusätzlich nachdenklich stimmt, ist das Spektrum, das als extrem angesehen wird.


Dinge werden schon zurecht so angesehen wie sie sollen. Sehe keinen Grund darüber nachdenklich sein zu müssen, im Gegenteil.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (11. September 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dinge werden schon zurecht so angesehen wie sie sollen. Sehe keinen Grund darüber nachdenklich sein zu müssen, im Gegenteil.


>> Gesetze in Texas werden schon zurecht so erlassen, wie sie sein sollen. Sehe keinen Grund sich darüber so aufzuregen, im Gegenteil. <<


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> >> Gesetze in Texas werden schon zurecht so erlassen, wie sie sein sollen. Sehe keinen Grund sich darüber so aufzuregen, im Gegenteil. <<


Naja, das kann man auch nur denken, wenn man von solchen Gesetzen nicht betroffen ist. Stichwort Georgia.


----------



## Frullo (11. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Nachdenklich stimmen kann auch das vor Augen führen der privaten Konsequenzen, die sich in diesem Fall ergeben haben


Hm, nein, geht ja alles mit rechten Dingen zu: Jemand hat von seinem Recht gebrauch gemacht, seine Meinung öffentlich zu äussern und trägt nun die privaten Konsequenzen. Was gibt es darüber nachzudenken?


K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Was zusätzlich nachdenklich stimmt, ist das Spektrum, das als extrem angesehen wird.



Du findest also beispielsweise die Förderung von Denunziantentum nicht extrem?


----------



## K0mmentat0r (11. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Naja, das kann man auch nur denken, wenn man von solchen Gesetzen nicht betroffen ist. Stichwort Georgia.


Klugsch* Modus: In Texas sind in den letzten Jahren zahlreiche Gesetze erlassen worden, die das Recht auf Abtreibung schrittweise eingeschränkt haben. Die Volksabstimmungen in Texas sind in den letzten Jahren Pro Life ausgefallen. Die Zahl der Pro-Life-Stimmen und die Zahl der abstimmenden Frauen war dabei höher als die der teilnehmenden Frauen, die dagegen waren. Ergo müsste deine Behauptung falsifiziert worden sein.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (11. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hm, nein, geht ja alles mit rechten Dingen zu: Jemand hat von seinem Recht gebrauch gemacht, seine Meinung öffentlich zu äussern und trägt nun die privaten Konsequenzen. Was gibt es darüber nachzudenken?


Nachdenken finde ich generell gut. Es kann auch dazu führen, dass man sich gesittet austauschen kann. Ich danke dir.



Frullo schrieb:


> Du findest also beispielsweise die Förderung von Denunziantentum nicht extrem?


Doch, aber Gibson war stolz über das Verbot von Abtreibungen von Babies mit eigenem Herzschlag.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Klugsch* Modus: In Texas sind in den letzten Jahren zahlreiche Gesetze erlassen worden, die das Recht auf Abtreibung schrittweise eingeschränkt haben. Die Volksabstimmungen in Texas sind in den letzten Jahren Pro Life ausgefallen. Die Zahl der Pro-Life-Stimmen war dabei höher als die der teilnehmenden Frauen, die dagegen waren. Ergo müsste deine Behauptung falsifiziert worden sein.


Du sagst es: der teilnehmenden Frauen. Abgesehen davon, sage ich nicht, dass Menschen per se gute Entscheidungen treffen. Schau dir doch an, was hierzulande los ist.
Das Erstarken der Rechte in einem Land, in dem ebensolche politischen Strömungen für die systematische Ermordung von Millionen verantwortlich waren…wer hätte das gedacht.

Und das heißt also, dass du auch ein Gesetz wie den ehemaligen  §177 StGB, der die eheliche Vergewaltigung von der Strafverfolgung ausnahm, ok findest, weil er nun einmal so erlassen wurde, wie er sein sollte?
Vielleicht blickt man in Texas in 20 Jahren ähnlich zurück, wie wir mittlerweile auf diesen Paragraphen.


----------



## Frullo (11. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Nachdenken finde ich generell gut. Es kann auch dazu führen, dass man sich gesittet austauschen kann. Ich danke dir.
> 
> 
> Doch, aber Gibson war stolz über das Verbot von Abtreibungen von Babies mit eigenem Herzschlag.



Nichts zu danken.

Und wenn man den einen (zusammenhängenden) Teil einer Gesetzesgebung befürwortet, ohne den anderen Teil der Gesetzgebung im gleichen Atemzug zu ahnden, dann billigt man Denunziantentum - ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (11. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> (…)
> Und das heißt also, dass du auch ein Gesetz wie den ehemaligen  §177 StGB, der die eheliche Vergewaltigung von der Strafverfolgung ausnahm, ok findest, weil er nun einmal so erlassen wurde, wie er sein sollte?
> Vielleicht blickt man in Texas in 20 Jahren ähnlich zurück, wie wir mittlerweile auf diesen Paragraphen.


Nope, das habe ich weder gesagt noch gemeint. Ich habe meinen Satz, der dich vermutlich zu dieser Vermutung verleitet, in besondere Anführungsstriche gesetzt und analog zum Satz von LOX-TT formuliert, um deutlich zu machen, dass der erste Teil so klingt, als müsste es allgemein gültig sein, obwohl es eher die eigene Meinung widerspiegelt. Der Vergleich mit Texas war bewusst so gewählt, um den Effekt deutlich zu machen und zu zeigen, wie provozierend derartige Behauptungen letztlich sein können.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Nope, das habe ich weder gesagt noch gemeint. Ich habe meinen Satz, der dich vermutlich zu dieser Vermutung verleitet, in besondere Anführungsstriche gesetzt und analog zum Satz von LOX-TT formuliert, um deutlich zu machen, dass der erste Teil so klingt, als müsste es allgemein gültig sein, obwohl es eher die eigene Meinung widerspiegelt. Der Vergleich mit Texas war bewusst so gewählt, um den Effekt deutlich zu machen und zu zeigen, wie provozierend derartige Behauptungen letztlich sein können.


Ah, meine selektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (11. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> (…) Und wenn man den einen (zusammenhängenden) Teil einer Gesetzesgebung befürwortet, ohne den anderen Teil der Gesetzgebung im gleichen Atemzug zu ahnden, dann billigt man Denunziantentum - ohne wenn und aber.


Dann hätte sich Gibson vielleicht für die fehlende Ahndung entschuldigen können anstatt zurückzutreten.


----------



## Frullo (11. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Dann hätte sich Gibson vielleicht für die fehlende Ahndung entschuldigen können anstatt zurückzutreten.



Was hinter den Kulissen abgegangen ist, wissen wir ja nicht. Vielleicht haben ihm ja seine Mitarbeiter sowie allfällige weitere Geschäftsinhaber nahegelegt, etwas in der Art zu tun und er hat sich geweigert, weil er auf seine "freie Meinung" beharren wollte. Vielleicht wurde er Opfer einer "Palastintrige", wo ihn sein Vize sowieso schon lange los werden wollte und nun ergriff er oder sie die Gelegenheit. Vielleicht... ich könnte hier meiner Phantasie weiter freien Lauf lassen, bringt aber nix - alles Spekulation.

Fakt jedoch ist, seine Aussage hat sich für die Firma als geschäftschädigend erwiesen, daher blieb wohl als ultima Ratio nichts anderes übrig, als sich von ihm zu trennen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und wenn man den einen (zusammenhängenden) Teil einer Gesetzesgebung befürwortet, ohne den anderen Teil der Gesetzgebung im gleichen Atemzug zu ahnden, dann billigt man Denunziantentum - ohne wenn und aber.


Nunja, jetzt könnte man Fragen ob die Auskunftspflicht der Banken an Behörden nicht bereits staatlich verordnetes Denunziantentum ist. 
Ebenso das Kaufen von Steuersünderdaten oder Hinweise auf Straftaten aller Art.


----------



## Frullo (11. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nunja, jetzt könnte man Fragen ob die Auskunftspflicht der Banken an Behörden nicht bereits staatlich verordnetes Denunziantentum ist.
> Ebenso das Kaufen von Steuersünderdaten oder Hinweise auf Straftaten aller Art.



Section 171.208 - Civil Liability For Violation Or Aiding Or Abetting Violation

*(a)* Any person, other than an officer or employee of a state or local governmental entity in this state, may bring a civil action against any person who:*(1)* performs or induces an abortion in violation of this subchapter;*(2)* knowingly engages in conduct that aids or abets the performance or inducement of an abortion, including paying for or reimbursing the costs of an abortion through insurance or otherwise, if the abortion is performed or induced in violation of this subchapter, regardless of whether the person knew or should have known that the abortion would be performed or induced in violation of this subchapter; or*(3)* intends to engage in the conduct described by Subdivision (1) or (2).*(b)* If a claimant prevails in an action brought under this section, the court shall award:*(1)* injunctive relief sufficient to prevent the defendant from violating this subchapter or engaging in acts that aid or abet violations of this subchapter;*(2) statutory damages in an amount of not less than $10,000* for each abortion that the defendant performed or induced in violation of this subchapter, and for each abortion performed or induced in violation of this subchapter that the defendant aided or abetted; and*(3)* costs and attorney's fees.

Quelle

Die verachtenswerte Komponente liegt darin, dass Du Dir (als Denunziant) dadurch einen finanziellen Vorteil verschaffen kannst - es wird also ein Anreiz geschaffen .


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Die verachtenswerte Komponente liegt darin, dass Du Dir (als Denunziant) dadurch einen finanziellen Vorteil verschaffen kannst - es wird also ein Anreiz geschaffen .


So gesehen denunziert dann keiner wenn er keinen finanziellen oder meinetwegen materiellen Vorteil erhält sondern es sonst weswegen (z.B. treuer Bürger) ... 

... ob das so richtig ist bzw mehr/minder verwerflich mag ich anzweifeln.  

Zumal die eigentliche Bedeutung davon ist wenn man etwas behauptet, dass *nicht zutreffend* ist. 




__





						Denunziation | Politik für Kinder, einfach erklärt - HanisauLand.de
					

Eine Denunziation ist eine unrichtige und gemeine Beschuldigung, um jemandem zu schaden. Denunziation ist verboten und steht unter Strafe.




					www.hanisauland.de


----------



## Frullo (11. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> So gesehen denunziert dann keiner wenn er keinen finanziellen oder meinetwegen materiellen Vorteil erhält sondern es sonst weswegen (z.B. treuer Bürger) ...
> 
> ... ob das so richtig ist bzw mehr/minder verwerflich mag ich anzweifeln.
> 
> ...



Ist doch ein Unterschied, ob man etwas nur des Geldes wegen macht oder aus Überzeugung.

Und wenn wir schon mit Definitionen um uns schmeissen wollen, dann bevorzuge ich doch noch Wikipedia.

Ciriio


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Unterschied, ob man etwas nur des Geldes wegen macht oder aus Überzeugung.
> 
> Und wenn wir schon mit Definitionen um uns schmeissen wollen, dann bevorzuge ich doch noch Wikipedia.
> 
> Ciriio


Naja, wenn jemand z.B. in Diktatur x jemanden "verpetzt", dann hat er doch keinerlei Vorteile dadurch, insbesondere wenn er es anonym macht, insofern scheint mir Denunzieren bzw. die Definition dazu nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## Frullo (14. September 2021)

_Die Ungeborenen sind eine geeignete Gruppe von Menschen, für die man sich einsetzen kann. Sie stellen nie Forderungen an dich; sie sind moralisch unkompliziert, im Gegensatz zu den Inhaftierten, Drogenabhängigen oder chronisch Armen; im Gegensatz zu Waisen brauchen sie kein Geld, keine Bildung oder Kinderbetreuung; im Gegensatz zu Migranten bringen sie nicht all das kulturelle und religiöse Gepäck mit, das man nicht mag; Sie ermöglichen es, sich gut zu fühlen, ohne dass man daran arbeiten muss, Beziehungen aufzubauen oder aufrechtzuerhalten; und wenn sie geboren sind, kannst du sie vergessen, weil sie aufhören, ungeboren zu sein…
Du kannst die Ungeborenen lieben und dich für sie einsetzen, ohne den eigenen Reichtum, die Macht oder dein eigenes Privileg wesentlich in Frage zu stellen, ohne soziale Strukturen neu zu überdenken, dich zu entschuldigen oder Wiedergutmachungen zu leisten. Sie sind, kurz gesagt, die perfekten Menschen die du lieben kannst, wenn du behaupten willst Jesus zu lieben, aber tatsächlich Menschen die atmen nicht magst.
Gefangene? Einwanderer? Die Kranken? Die Armen? Witwen? Waisen? Alle Gruppen, die in der Bibel ausdrücklich erwähnt werden? Sie alle werden für das Ungeborene unter den Bus geworfen._

Dr. Dave Barnhart


----------



## K0mmentat0r (15. September 2021)

Ein bisschen scheint es so, als ob dich das Thema zum Nachdenken gebracht hat und du nach weiteren Argumenten suchen musstest 

- Ungeborene können im Gegensatz zu Inhaftierten, Drogenabhängigen, etc.  keine Forderungen stellen
- Ungeborene wehren sich nicht (richtig)
- Geborene sind teuer und anstrengend


----------



## Frullo (15. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Ein bisschen scheint es so, als ob dich das Thema zum Nachdenken gebracht hat und du nach weiteren Argumenten suchen musstest
> 
> - Ungeborene können im Gegensatz zu Inhaftierten, Drogenabhängigen, etc.  keine Forderungen stellen
> - Ungeborene wehren sich nicht (richtig)
> - Geborene sind teuer und anstrengend



Ich bin eher per Zufall darauf gestossen und fand, es passt hierher. Die darin ausgedrückte Meinung deckte sich schon vorab mit meiner, nur bringen es die Worte so zielsicher auf den Punkt.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (16. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> _Die Ungeborenen sind eine geeignete Gruppe von Menschen, für die man sich einsetzen kann. (…)_
> 
> Dr. Dave Barnhart


Mir gefällt, dass die Ungeborenen hier als Menschen angesprochen werden! Ich freue mich, wenn es sich auch mit deiner Meinung deckt. Das Verrechnen der unterschiedlichen Gruppen finde ich aber nicht so gut. Genauso wie die Scheinheiligkeit, die sich aus einem exklusiven Einsatz für eine Gruppe ergibt.


----------



## Frullo (16. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Mir gefällt, dass die Ungeborenen hier als Menschen angesprochen werden!



Nur greift die Bezeichnung Mensch zu kurz - genauso wie Zellklumpen. Es reicht nirgendwo hin, bei den schwierigen Fragen... 



K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, wenn es sich auch mit deiner Meinung deckt.



Das es sich bei menschlichen Föten um Menschen handelt? Wie schön für Dich (dass Dich das freut) - aber eben, für mich machst Du daran viel zu viel fest...



K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Das Verrechnen der unterschiedlichen Gruppen finde ich aber nicht so gut. Genauso wie die Scheinheiligkeit, die sich aus einem exklusiven Einsatz für eine Gruppe ergibt.



Und dennoch kann das Zitat als Entscheidungshilfe dienen, wo man doch bitte sehr die Prioritäten setzen soll. Klingt grausam, ja, sind doch alle Gruppen "Menschen" - aber wenn ich mich beispielsweise entscheiden müsste, ob ich nun den alten Mann überfahre oder das Kind, wäre für mich die Entscheidung glasklar - genauso klar wie bei werdenden Menschen versus geborene Menschen...


----------



## K0mmentat0r (16. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nur greift die Bezeichnung Mensch zu kurz - genauso wie Zellklumpen. Es reicht nirgendwo hin, bei den schwierigen Fragen...
> (…)
> Und dennoch kann das Zitat als Entscheidungshilfe dienen, wo man doch bitte sehr die Prioritäten setzen soll. Klingt grausam, ja, sind doch alle Gruppen "Menschen" - aber wenn ich mich beispielsweise entscheiden müsste, ob ich nun den alten Mann überfahre oder das Kind, wäre für mich die Entscheidung glasklar - genauso klar wie bei werdenden Menschen versus geborene Menschen...


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es so glasklar ist, wer gerettet werden soll: der Mensch der in zwei Wochen geboren oder der Mensch der in zwei Wochen an Altersschwäche sterben wird..


----------



## Frullo (16. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es so glasklar ist, wer gerettet werden soll: der Mensch der in zwei Wochen geboren oder der Mensch der in zwei Wochen an Altersschwäche sterben wird..


Altersschwäche scheint mir jetzt doch höchst spekulativ, um es tatsächlich an eine Deadline festzumachen - da wäre Krebs im Endstadium für mich das bessere Beispiel. Wie dem auch sei, auch hier wäre für mich der Fall glasklar: Es versteht sich (für mich) von selbst, dass eine Grundsatzregel (geboren vor werdend)  auch Ausnahmen kennt, bzw. Fälle die weitaus schwieriger sind und vor ein ethisches Dilemma stellen können.

Aber was das Herzschlag-Gesetz in Texas betrifft, hege ich keine Zweifel: Ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (16. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> (…)
> Aber was das Herzschlag-Gesetz in Texas betrifft, hege ich keine Zweifel: Ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung.


Wenn man die „Denunzions“komponente ausklammern kann und bedenkt, dass die Bewahrung eines ungeborenen Lebens i.d.R. kein geborenes Leben als Gegenleistung verlangt, so kann man die Richtung des Schritts durchaus anders sehen


----------



## Loosa (16. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Wenn man die „Denunzions“komponente ausklammern kann und bedenkt, dass die Bewahrung eines ungeborenen Lebens i.d.R. kein geborenes Leben als Gegenleistung verlangt, so kann man die Richtung des Schritts durchaus anders sehen


Ultrakonservative nehmen das erste, technisch erkennbare Anzeichen und wollen dort die Grenze setzen.
Damit würden sie Abtreibung im Endeffekt komplett verbieten. Soweit ich weiß auch ohne jegliche Ausnahme? Mutterwohl vielleicht (solange es um den Tod geht).

Nach sechs Wochen "hört" das Ultraschall elektrische Impulse. Kein bum-bum, bum-bum. Ein Zellhaufen hat angefangen sich zentral zu versorgen. Man griff sich "irgendwas in der richtigen Richtung", packte einen markigen Namen drauf und hat sein Gesetz. Medizinische Expertise natürlich irrelevant.

Der Witz daran ist, je liberaler die Abtreibungspolitik umso weniger Abtreibungen werden vollzogen. 
Außerdem sinkt die Müttersterblichkeit! Wem es wirklich um den Schutz von Leben geht, für den sind das aus Texas ganz miese Nachrichten.


----------



## Frullo (17. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Wenn man die „Denunzions“komponente ausklammern kann und bedenkt, dass die Bewahrung eines ungeborenen Lebens i.d.R. kein geborenes Leben als Gegenleistung verlangt, so kann man die Richtung des Schritts durchaus anders sehen


Abgesehen davon, dass man sie nicht ausklammern kann - es hat natürlich ein jeder das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung - auch das wir alle von einem fliegenden Spaghettimonster erschaffen wurden. Genauso wie andere dann das Recht haben, dies als Unsinn abzutun.

Die Frage nach der Lebensqualität - und nicht nur die nach dem Leben selbst - bleibt für mich entscheidend. 

Eine sechzehnjährige schwangere Texanerin die nicht abtreiben darf, wird entweder den unsagbaren Schmerz der Trennung von ihrem Baby (weil sie es nach der Geburt weggibt) ertragen müssen, oder auf ihre akademische Zukunft verzichten müssen, weil sie als Mutter nicht beides stemmen kann. 

Eine vergewaltigte Frau soll ein Leben lang daran erinnert werden, dass sie gegen ihren Willen genommen wurde.

Ein Kind aus einer inzestuösen Verbindung wird ein Leben lang mit dem Stigma und den damit eingehenden Problemen leben müssen.

Als mein Erstgebohrener auf die Welt kam, veränderte sich mein Leben komplett: Der Moment ab dem man sich um ein Neugeborenes kümmern muss ist extrem einschneidend - unabhängig davon, wie gut man sich darauf vorbereitet hat. Es ist nicht nur der Beginn eines neuen Menschen, dieser Zeitpunkt markiert den Beginn eines neues Kapitel im eigenen Leben, so wie es sonst nur der Tod eines geliebten Menschen kann.

Ein Kind muss gewollt sein. Dieser Wille darf auch nach der Empfängnis zustande kommen, aber er ist für mich zwingende Voraussetzung. Und das letzte Wort in dieser Angelegenheit sollte meines Erachtens IMMER die werdende Mutter haben. Ein Recht welches meine Zweitgeborene immer haben sollte.

Ja, Du darfst es anders sehen - berechtigt werde ich aber Deine Meinung nie erachten.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (17. September 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> (...)
> Nach sechs Wochen "hört" das Ultraschall elektrische Impulse. Kein bum-bum, bum-bum. Ein Zellhaufen hat angefangen sich zentral zu versorgen. Man griff sich "irgendwas in der richtigen Richtung", packte einen markigen Namen drauf und hat sein Gesetz. Medizinische Expertise natürlich irrelevant.


Welche Grenze würdest du denn ziehen?
Mit deiner Argumentation ist letztlich jede Grenze, die man rechtlich ziehen kann, ab wann eine Abtreibung verboten ist, willkürlich. Und damit müssten Abtreibungen bis zur Geburt erlaubt bleiben.



Loosa schrieb:


> Der Witz daran ist, je liberaler die Abtreibungspolitik umso weniger Abtreibungen werden vollzogen.  (...)


Verbreitest du wissentlich oder unwissentlich diese falsche Behauptung?
Vielleicht hast du es mit dem Effekt verwechselt, der sich nach einer bestimmten Zeit einstellen kann: fiktives Beispiel
Bei einer restrikiven Abtreibungspolitik gibt es am Anfang 1000 Abtreibungen. Sobald sich die Menschen auf die rechtlichen Grauzonen eingestellt haben steigt die Zahl auf 1100.
Bei einer liberalen Abtreibungspolitik gäbe es am Anfang 2000 Abtreibungen. Diese Zahl könnte nach einiger Zeit auf 1900 sinken.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (17. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> (...)
> Die Frage nach der Lebensqualität - und nicht nur die nach dem Leben selbst - bleibt für mich entscheidend.


Lebensqualität ändert sich immer wieder im Laufe des Lebens. Entscheidend ist, dass man es teilweise selbst in der Hand hat. Beim Leben (oder Sterben) ist die Entscheidung endgültig und wird dazu von einer anderen Person getroffen.



Frullo schrieb:


> Eine sechzehnjährige schwangere Texanerin die nicht abtreiben darf, wird entweder den unsagbaren Schmerz der Trennung von ihrem Baby (weil sie es nach der Geburt weggibt) ertragen müssen, oder auf ihre akademische Zukunft verzichten müssen, weil sie als Mutter nicht beides stemmen kann.
> 
> Eine vergewaltigte Frau soll ein Leben lang daran erinnert werden, dass sie gegen ihren Willen genommen wurde.
> 
> Ein Kind aus einer inzestuösen Verbindung wird ein Leben lang mit dem Stigma und den damit eingehenden Problemen leben müssen.


Ich kenne nicht die Zahlen aus Texas. Aber zumindest in Deutschland ist der Anteil der Abtreibungen für diese besonderen Fälle sehr gering.



Frullo schrieb:


> Als mein Erstgebohrener auf die Welt kam, veränderte sich mein Leben komplett: Der Moment ab dem man sich um ein Neugeborenes kümmern muss ist extrem einschneidend - unabhängig davon, wie gut man sich darauf vorbereitet hat. Es ist nicht nur der Beginn eines neuen Menschen, dieser Zeitpunkt markiert den Beginn eines neues Kapitel im eigenen Leben, so wie es sonst nur der Tod eines geliebten Menschen kann.


Dass das Vorziehen des Todes von einem Menschen, für den man nie die Gelegenheit bekommen wird ihn lieben zu lernen, in den meisten Fällen keine gute Lösung ist, das wäre meine Meinung.



Frullo schrieb:


> Ein Kind muss gewollt sein. Dieser Wille darf auch nach der Empfängnis zustande kommen, aber er ist für mich zwingende Voraussetzung. (...)


Zwingende Voraussetzung für was?
Es gibt gewollte Kinder, die später eine schreckliche Kindheit haben und es gibt ungewollte Kinder, die später eine wunderschöne Kindheit haben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Dass das Vorziehen des Todes von einem Menschen, für den man nie die Gelegenheit bekommen wird ihn lieben zu lernen, in den meisten Fällen keine gute Lösung ist, das wäre meine Meinung.


Irgendwie muß ich bei dem Satz daran denken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (17. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Lebensqualität ändert sich immer wieder im Laufe des Lebens. Entscheidend ist, dass man es teilweise selbst in der Hand hat. Beim Leben (oder Sterben) ist die Entscheidung endgültig und wird dazu von einer anderen Person getroffen.



Hier wurde ein Gesetz verabschiedet, dass (rund) der Hälfte der Bevölkerung von Texas einen bedeutenden Teil dieser Entscheidungsfreiheit bezüglich der eigenen Lebensqualität wegnimmt.



K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Ich kenne nicht die Zahlen aus Texas. Aber zumindest in Deutschland ist der Anteil der Abtreibungen für diese besonderen Fälle sehr gering.



Quelle? Ansonsten bleibt es eine Behauptung - und selbst wenn sie gering wären: Alleine diesen Frauen müsste die Möglichkeit eingeräumt werden, jenseits der sechsten Woche die Entscheidung für sich selbst zu treffen. Und: Es müssen nicht einmal Minderjährige oder Vergewaltigte sein - für JEDE Frau ist das Austragen und Gebären eines Kindes eine Erfahrung, die sie freiwillig durchlaufen sollte, ohne staatliche Vorgabe.



K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Dass das Vorziehen des Todes von einem Menschen, für den man nie die Gelegenheit bekommen wird ihn lieben zu lernen, in den meisten Fällen keine gute Lösung ist, das wäre meine Meinung.



Dieses potentielle Glück darf nicht aufgezwungen werden, schon gar nicht vom Staat - meine Meinung.



K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Zwingende Voraussetzung für was?
> Es gibt gewollte Kinder, die später eine schreckliche Kindheit haben und es gibt ungewollte Kinder, die später eine wunderschöne Kindheit haben.



Zwingende Voraussetzung, Leben in die Welt zu setzen.
Und wenn, dann sollte sich die Entscheidung nicht nach Möglichkeiten sondern nach Wahrscheinlichkeiten richten. Und in diesem Fall sprechen die Wahrscheinlichkeiten gegen Dein Argument.

Wenn ich die Entscheidung zu treffen hätte, bis zu welchem Zeitpunkt der Schwangerschaft Abtreibungen legal sein sollten, dann wäre es der Zeitpunkt, ab dem der Fötus ausserhalb der Mutter überleben kann (unabhängig davon, ob in einem Brutkasten oder nicht). Aber ich bin kein Wissenschaftler. Und es gibt durchaus andere ethische Aspekte, die für einen anderen Zeitpunkt sprechen könnten. Aber sechs Wochen bzw. einem vermeintlichen Herzschlag? Einem Zeitpunkt bei dem die Frau möglicherweise noch nicht einmal weiss, dass sie schwanger ist? Denn ein Menstruationszyklus kann bis zu 40 Tage dauern, also länger als die sechs Wochen.

Ja, der Fötus ist menschlich. Daraus könnte sich ein lebensfähiger Mensch entwickeln. Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt ist dies lediglich eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Loosa (17. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Welche Grenze würdest du denn ziehen?
> Mit deiner Argumentation ist letztlich jede Grenze, die man rechtlich ziehen kann, ab wann eine Abtreibung verboten ist, willkürlich. Und damit müssten Abtreibungen bis zur Geburt erlaubt bleiben.


Nach Möglichkeit die am wenigsten schlechte Grenze? So wurde sie jedenfalls damals bei uns auf 12 Wochen gesetzt.
Das Gesetz gehört aber mal überarbeitet.  Aktuell der Fall, wo Informationsmaterial auf der Seite einer Ärztin verbotene Werbung war. Doch sehr aus der Zeit gefallen.



K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Verbreitest du wissentlich oder unwissentlich diese falsche Behauptung?
> Vielleicht hast du es mit dem Effekt verwechselt, der sich nach einer bestimmten Zeit einstellen kann: fiktives Beispiel
> Bei einer restrikiven Abtreibungspolitik gibt es am Anfang 1000 Abtreibungen. Sobald sich die Menschen auf die rechtlichen Grauzonen eingestellt haben steigt die Zahl auf 1100.
> Bei einer liberalen Abtreibungspolitik gäbe es am Anfang 2000 Abtreibungen. Diese Zahl könnte nach einiger Zeit auf 1900 sinken.


Statt sich selbst was zusammenklamüsern, als wären Mütter Muttern, die man ganz einfach sortieren kann, siehe etwa hier: Liberale Gesetze bedeuten weniger Abtreibungen, wo Der Standard über eine WHO-Studie berichtet. Keine Gedankenspiele, sondern Zahlen über viele Jahre und Länder.

Frauen werden immer abtreiben. In Afrika, als Beispiel, aber dann zu 97% "unsicher", aka Hausmittel. Es sind ja nicht nur die Gesetze, die Gesellschaft trägt ihren Teil bei. Ächtung ist es bei uns vielleicht nicht mehr, aber ich habe selbst erlebt, wie am Stammtisch so ein Thema auch nach 20 Jahren nicht vergessen war.

Außerdem dürfte in Ländern mit liberalerer Abtreibungspolitik auch die Aufklärung ernster genommen werden. Genauso wie die Möglichkeit der Verhütung. In Deutschland ist etwa, soweit ich weiß, die Pille bis 18 Jahre kostenfrei.
Im Gesamtbild bedeutet das weniger Abtreibungen, weil es weniger ungewollte Schwangerschaften gibt.

Was Texas, bzw. das konservative Amerika, beim Thema Aufklärung betreibt läuft nach dem Motto "Sex gibt es nicht und hat es nicht zu geben". Natürlich gibt es ihn. Und wenn dann eine Schwangerschaft passiert gibt es keinerlei Hilfe. Oh, es gibt manche Hilfen_ durch_ die Schwangerschaft, mit ganz viel gut zureden.
Aber nach der Geburt steht Mutter komplett alleine da.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (17. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> (…)
> Quelle? Ansonsten bleibt es eine Behauptung (…)


Im Jahre 2018 gab es in Deutschland knapp 101.000 Abtreibungen. Die Zahl der Abtreibungen war nur bei der Gruppe der über 45-jährigen geringer als bei Minderjährigen.









						Schwangerschaftsabbrüche nach Altersgruppen bis 2021 | Statista
					

Die Statistik zeigt die Anzahl der Schwangerschaftsabbrüche in Deutschland nach Altersgruppen in den Jahren 2011 bis 2021.




					de.statista.com
				




Der Anteil der kriminologischen Indikation für Abtreibung (Vergewaltigung) lag bei 0,x Prozent; Medizinische Indikation (Inzest, aber auch Gefahr für Gesundheit der Mutter) bei 3,8%.









						Schwangerschaftsabbrüche - Anteil nach Altersgruppe und Begründung 2018 | Statista
					

Die Statistik zeigt den Anteil der Schwangerschaftsabbrüche in Deutschland nach Altersgruppe und Begründung des Abbruchs im Jahr 2018.




					de.statista.com
				







Frullo schrieb:


> (…)
> Dieses potentielle Glück darf nicht aufgezwungen werden, schon gar nicht vom Staat - meine Meinung.


Zwang darf der Staat nur ausüben, um Leben (Freiheit, Eigentum etc.) seiner Bürger zu schützen.




Frullo schrieb:


> Zwingende Voraussetzung, Leben in die Welt zu setzen.
> Und wenn, dann sollte sich die Entscheidung nicht nach Möglichkeiten sondern nach Wahrscheinlichkeiten richten. Und in diesem Fall sprechen die Wahrscheinlichkeiten gegen Dein Argument.


Ungewollte Kinder haben keine Lebensberechtigung, weil es wahrscheinlicher ist, dass sie eine unglücklichere Kindheit haben? Es wird ganz schön kompliziert unseren Gedanken folgen zu können..




Frullo schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Entscheidung zu treffen hätte, bis zu welchem Zeitpunkt der Schwangerschaft Abtreibungen legal sein sollten, dann wäre es der Zeitpunkt, ab dem der Fötus ausserhalb der Mutter überleben kann (unabhängig davon, ob in einem Brutkasten oder nicht). (…)


Sobald die Medizin in der Lage sein wird einen Menschen komplett im Reagenzglas zu züchten, müssten Abtreibungen komplett verboten werden. Auf der anderen Seite sind Neugeborene für mehrere Jahre ohne fremde Hilfe auch nicht überlebensfähig. Aus diesem Grund gibt es Abtreibungsbefürworter, die der Mutter eine Abtreibung auch bis zu mehreren Monaten nach der Geburt noch zusprechen würden.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (17. September 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nach Möglichkeit die am wenigsten schlechte Grenze? So wurde sie jedenfalls damals bei uns auf 12 Wochen gesetzt.
> Das Gesetz gehört aber mal überarbeitet.  Aktuell der Fall, wo Informationsmaterial auf der Seite einer Ärztin verbotene Werbung war. Doch sehr aus der Zeit gefallen.


Abtreibung ist in Deutschland unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen sogar zwei Wochen länger straffrei. Es bleibt dennoch eine Straftat. Wenn Agent 47 für seine Dienste Werbung machen würde, würde er sich auch strafbar machen.



Loosa schrieb:


> Statt sich selbst was zusammenklamüsern, als wären Mütter Muttern, die man ganz einfach sortieren kann, siehe etwa hier: Liberale Gesetze bedeuten weniger Abtreibungen, wo Der Standard über eine WHO-Studie berichtet. Keine Gedankenspiele, sondern Zahlen über viele Jahre und Länder. (…)


Die Studie wurde in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Guttmacher-Institut durchgeführt. Das Guttmacher-Institut ist eine Unterorganisation von Planned Parenthood. Und Planned Parenthood wiederum ist die größte Abtreibungsorganisation in den USA.

In der Studie wird die Entwicklung der Abtreibungsraten in verschiedenen Ländern untersucht, ohne dabei den Einfluss der Veränderung einer Gesetzeslage explizit zu berücksichtigen. (Die Studie hat eine andere Absicht). Um deine obere Behauptung zu prüfen, müsste man gezielt auf Länder schauen, die eine Verschärfung oder Liberalisierung der Abtreibungsgesetze durchgeführt haben. In vielen europäischen Ländern lief dieser Prozess schleichend und über einen längeren Zeitraum, so dass die Veränderungen ebenfalls langsam und in Maßen ausgefallen sind und durch zahlreiche andere Faktoren beeinflusst wurden.

Aber in Amerika hatten wir 1973 quasi von einem Tag auf den anderen eine nahezu komplette Legalisierung. Hier hat sich in den darauffolgenden Jahren die Abtreibungsrate nahezu verdoppelt. (Und ist seitdem wieder rückläufig.)


----------



## Frullo (18. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> ...



Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Daher diesbezüglich mein letztes Posting - Dir dann das letzte Wort (welches Dir augenscheinlich wichtig zu sein scheint):

Die Spartaner mussten ihre Babies nach der Geburt einem Gremium alter (weisser) Männer vorlegen, die darüber entschieden, ob das Kind die Eigenschaften hat, ein echter Spartaner zu werden (keine Gebrechen, nicht schwächlich wirkend, usw...) oder ob es sterben soll.

In dieser Hinsicht waren dann die alten Römer schon etwas fortschrittlicher, da kein fremdes Gremium mehr entschied, sondern die Familie (meist wohl das männliche Familienoberhaupt, aber naja...), ob ein Neugeborenes angenommen wird oder nicht.

Die Idee dem menschlichen Leben einen derart hohen Wert zuzumessen entstand vor allem aus den monotheistischen Religionen heraus. Und die meisten Abtreibungsgegner - vor allem in Amerika, aber nicht nur - tun dies aus einer Glaubensüberzeugung heraus: Dass ein Mensch ab dem Augenblick seiner Zeugung für andere Menschen unantastbar sein und nur noch einem göttlichen Willen unterstehen soll. Manche religiöse Ausprägungen gehen sogar so weit, bereits die Verhütung als eine Einmischung in den göttlichen Willen (und Wirken!) zu betrachten.

Und obschon ich in eine solche Familie hineingeboren wurde, sehe ich das anders. Ich wurde als Katholik geboren, bin getauft, hatte meine erste Kommunion, Firmung und habe sogar kirchlich geheiratet, aber ob ich wirklich die letzte Ölung kriegen werde, ist eher zu bezweifeln: Die Welt hat mich viel zu sehr davon überzeugt, dass - falls es wirklich einen Gott gibt - diesem im hier und jetzt völlig egal ist, was wir tun und was wir lassen. Und jeder der es besser wissen will, beisst bei mir derart auf Granit, dass ihm oder ihr die Zähne klirren werden.

Ich sehe den Menschen nicht als dieses wertvolle Geschöpf an, welchem doch so oft die wörtliche Krone der Schöpfung zugesprochen wird. Wir Menschen sind auf diesem Planeten Besucher, die entweder bald auswandern oder in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft - gemessen an der Existenz dieses Planeten - wieder von der Bildfläche verschwinden werden. 

Ich halte mich deswegen nicht für einen Unmenschen, zumindest einige der (christlichen) Werte habe ich versucht mitzunehmen, andere habe ich über Bord geworfen. So halt auch die Vorstellung, dass ein Fötus bereits ab Zeugung ein vollwertiges Mitglied der menschlichen Gesellschaft sein soll. So grausam dies auch für manchen klingen mag, so sehr so mancher diese Haltung als Befürwortung von Genozid ansehen mag, für mich mag ein Fötus menschlich sein, aber dieselben Rechte wie meine Tochter besitzt es erst ab dem Moment, an dem es das Licht der Welt erblicken kann, ohne dabei gleich zu sterben. Ich räume selbstredend ein, dass diese Grenze willkürlich wirkt bzw. sogar ist. Aber es ist eine Grenze, zu der ich persönlich stehen und mit der ich leben kann.

Und ja, wenn es der Wissenschaft gelingen sollte, einen 6-wöchigen Fötus aus dem Mutterleib zu entfernen und es bis zu dessen Autarkie reifen zu lassen, dann werde ich wohl meine ganz persönliche Grenze möglicherweise nach unten verschieben. Möglicherweise, weil dadurch immer noch nicht die Bewusstwerdung (betreffend der Schwangerschaft) der Frau angesprochen wurde.
Oder vielleicht auch dann wenn wir sämtliche restlichen Probleme der Armen, Waisen, Witwen, Kranken, usw. zufriedenstellend gelöst haben: Wenn wir eine Gesellschaft erschaffen haben in der jeder, bis zum hinterletzten Fundamentalisten, Sex als Teil der freien menschlichen Entfaltung sieht und jedem das Konzept der Verhütung ins Blut übergegangen ist. Dann könnte sich meine Meinung betreffend dieser Grenze ebenfalls ändern.


----------



## Vordack (18. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Menschen nicht als dieses wertvolle Geschöpf an, welchem doch so oft die wörtliche Krone der Schöpfung zugesprochen wird. Wir Menschen sind auf diesem Planeten Besucher, die entweder bald auswandern oder in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft - gemessen an der Existenz dieses Planeten - wieder von der Bildfläche verschwinden werden.



"Weit draußen in den unerforschten Einöden eines total aus der Mode gekommenen Ausläufers des westlichen Spiralarms der Galaxis leuchtet unbeachtet eine kleine gelbe Sonne. Um sie kreist in einer Entfernung von ungefähr achtundneunzig Millionen Meilen ein absolut unbedeutender, kleiner blaugrüner Planet, von Zellklumpen besiedelt die  so erstaunlich primitiv sind, daß sie Digitaluhren noch immer für eine unwahrscheinlich tolle Erfindung halten."

Corrected it


----------



## Worrel (18. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Menschen nicht als dieses wertvolle Geschöpf an, welchem doch so oft die wörtliche Krone der Schöpfung zugesprochen wird.


Nun ja, wir haben uns immerhin gegenüber all den anderen Rassen auf diesem Planeten behauptet, haben uns Gerätschaften erstellt, mit denen wir audiovisuelle Visionen Realität werden lassen können und uns in Echtzeit rund um den ganzen Planeten unterhalten können

Unsere Erkenntnisse über die Welt, das Universum und den ganzen Rest enden weit, weit über das hinaus, was andere Spezies auf diesem Planeten davon wissen.

Alleine die Möglichkeit, sowas wie eine Theorie der Quantenmechanik aufzustellen, zu verstehen und die Ergebnisse bei Unternehmungen zu berücksichtigen, ist zumindest auf diesem Planeten etwas besonderes, was eben nur der Mensch kann.


----------



## Vordack (18. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun ja, wir haben uns immerhin gegenüber all den anderen Rassen auf diesem Planeten behauptet, haben uns Gerätschaften erstellt, mit denen wir audiovisuelle Visionen Realität werden lassen können und uns in Echtzeit rund um den ganzen Planeten unterhalten können
> 
> Unsere Erkenntnisse über die Welt, das Universum und den ganzen Rest enden weit, weit über das hinaus, was andere Spezies auf diesem Planeten davon wissen.
> 
> Alleine die Möglichkeit, sowas wie eine Theorie der Quantenmechanik aufzustellen, zu verstehen und die Ergebnisse bei Unternehmungen zu berücksichtigen, ist zumindest auf diesem Planeten etwas besonderes, was eben nur der Mensch kann.



Man könnte jetzt auch behaupten daß wir einfach am aggresivsten allen  anderen Lebewesen ihre Rechte weggenommen (Lebensraum, Zoo, Steaks) haben und uns wie Viren auf diesem Planeten verbreitet haben.

Wir bekriegen uns gegenseitig, zerstören den Planeten und alle anderen Lebewesen auf ihm,  daran sehe ich nichts fortgeschrittenes im Vergleich zu anderen Lebewesen, im Gegenteil.

Wir halten uns für so intelligent weil wir Quantenmechanik lernen und in den Weltall fliegen und vergessen dabei die wirklichen Probleme. Ja, durch unsere "Intelligenz" verschlimmern wir diese Probleme sogar noch.

Wirklich intelligente Lebewesen würden sich mit Sicherheit anders verhalten. Wir sind nix weiteres als egoistische, größenwahnsinnige Zellklumpen (ich liebe dieses Wort) mit ein wenig Intelligenz die es uns ermöglicht alles schneller zu zerstören.


----------



## Worrel (18. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt auch behaupten daß wir einfach am aggresivsten allen  anderen Lebewesen ihre Rechte weggenommen (Lebensraum, Zoo, Steaks) haben und uns wie Viren auf diesem Planeten verbreitet haben.
> 
> Wir bekriegen uns gegenseitig, zerstören den Planeten und alle anderen Lebewesen auf ihm,  daran sehe ich nichts fortgeschrittenes im Vergleich zu anderen Lebewesen, im Gegenteil.
> 
> ...


Deshalb habe ich mit keinem Wort was von "intelligentem Handeln" geschrieben.

Unbestreitbar sind wir jedoch planetar gesehen die Spezies mit den meisten Möglichkeiten - wir können intelligent denken (wenn wir uns mal die Mühe machen würden, das zu tun). Andere Spezies denken sich zB Spiele aus die selten über _"Hier bring ich dir den Stock zurück! Jetzt wirf nochmal!" _hinausgehen.
Wir hingegen ersinnen Spiele, die man mitunter gar nicht vollständig an einem Abend erklären kann.

Wir können den Planeten verlassen und wieder zurückkehren, Kreaturen besiegen, die wesentlich stärker und größer sind als wir, Krankheiten ausrotten, deren Erreger man mit bloßem Auge nicht mal sehen kann, Häuser bauen, die so groß sind wie Berge, Berge buchstäblich versetzen, Flüsse umleiten und das Klima des Planeten nachhaltig beeinflussen. (Hoffentlich auch bald mal in die andere Richtung ...)

Wir SIND "die Krone der Schöpfung" auf diesem Planeten - allerdings heißt das nicht, daß ALLES, was wir tun, diesem Titel gerecht werden würde.


----------



## Frullo (18. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wir SIND "die Krone der Schöpfung"







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3xjGxqKpwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Vordack (18. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wir können den Planeten verlassen und wieder zurückkehren, Kreaturen besiegen, die wesentlich stärker und größer sind als wir, Krankheiten ausrotten, deren Erreger man mit bloßem Auge nicht mal sehen kann, Häuser bauen, die so groß sind wie Berge, Berge buchstäblich versetzen, Flüsse umleiten und das Klima des Planeten nachhaltig beeinflussen. (Hoffentlich auch bald mal in die andere Richtung ...)



Alle von Dir genannten Sachen haben eben auch Kosten die nicht unmittelbar von uns getragen werden aber zulasten anderer gehen.

Ich nenne dass eher das Geschwür der Schöpfung auf diesem winzigen Planeten namens Erde.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (18. September 2021)

Bescheidenheit auf der einen Seite, aber auf der anderen eine gesunde Portion von Hoffnung und Zuversicht, die auch aus den positiven Errungenschaften bestimmter Menschen resultieren können (Kunst, Kultur etc.) und in den persönlichen, zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen gipfeln können, die uns das Gefühl verleihen trotz unserer „Winzigkeit“ etwas ganz Besonderes zu sein.


----------



## Worrel (18. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, habe "auf diesem Planeten" gemeint und ergänzt.


----------



## Worrel (18. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Alle von Dir genannten Sachen haben eben auch Kosten die nicht unmittelbar von uns getragen werden aber zulasten anderer gehen.
> 
> Ich nenne dass eher das Geschwür der Schöpfung auf diesem winzigen Planeten namens Erde.


Natur ist ein grausamer Wettkampf. Letzten Endes ein ewiges Fressen und gefressen werden.
Logisch, daß es für das starke Riesenvieh, das wir dann schlachten nicht sonderlich positiv ist, jetzt in seine Einzelteile zerlegt zu werden.
Ändert nichts daran, daß wir - im Gegensatz zu den ganzen anderen Lebewesen dieses Planeten - Hilfswerkzeuge erdenken und erbauen können , die über von der Evolution zufällig ausgespielte Joker wie _"Haha, jetzt kleb ich dich fest" _oder _"Jetzt betäube ich dich und wickel dich ein" _hinausgehen. 

- was natürlich auch nur über die "Joker" abgewinkelter Daumen, ausreichende Hirngröße, aufrechter Gang, ... entstanden ist. Allerdings können wir durch technische Hilfsmittel & Verständnis die Evolution einholen und so zB Gegenmittel zu tödlichen Krankheiten entwickeln.

Wir können uns theoretisch jeglicher Situation stellen, diese analysieren und zu unseren Gunsten drehen.
Dadurch können wir erschaffen und natürlich auch zerstören, was zu Frieden oder Krieg führt. Zu harmonischem Miteinander oder zur Ausbeutung.

Und genau da sind wir als Menschheit jetzt. Wir müssen JETZT lernen, daß harmonisches Miteinander wichtiger ist als Ausbeutung. Weil, auch wenn wir die "Krone der Schöpfung" auf diesem Planeten  sind, sind wir dennoch nur ein Teil des natürlichen Kreislaufs von Leben & Tod, auf dessen ungetrübte Funktionalität wir nach wie vor angewiesen sind.


----------



## Batze (18. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich mit keinem Wort was von "intelligentem Handeln" geschrieben.
> 
> Unbestreitbar sind wir jedoch planetar gesehen die Spezies mit den meisten Möglichkeiten - wir können intelligent denken (wenn wir uns mal die Mühe machen würden, das zu tun). Andere Spezies denken sich zB Spiele aus die selten über _"Hier bring ich dir den Stock zurück! Jetzt wirf nochmal!" _hinausgehen.
> Wir hingegen ersinnen Spiele, die man mitunter gar nicht vollständig an einem Abend erklären kann.
> ...


Du hast noch vergessend das wir die einzigen Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten sind die sich rein aus Macht und Habgier und vollkommen falschen und veralteten und auch neueren Wertvorstellungen gegenseitig töten und auch vollkommen vernichten können. So Intelligent ist nur die Spezies Mensch.


----------



## Worrel (18. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Du hast noch vergessend das wir die einzigen Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten sind die sich rein aus Macht und Habgier und vollkommen falschen und veralteten und auch neueren Wertvorstellungen gegenseitig töten und auch vollkommen vernichten können. So Intelligent ist nur die Spezies Mensch.


Habe ich das?


Worrel schrieb:


> Dadurch können wir erschaffen und natürlich auch zerstören, was zu Frieden oder Krieg führt. Zu harmonischem Miteinander oder zur Ausbeutung.
> 
> Und genau da sind wir als Menschheit jetzt. Wir müssen JETZT lernen, daß harmonisches Miteinander wichtiger ist als Ausbeutung.


----------



## Vordack (18. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und genau da sind wir als Menschheit jetzt. Wir müssen JETZT lernen, daß harmonisches Miteinander wichtiger ist als Ausbeutung. Weil, auch wenn wir die "Krone der Schöpfung" auf diesem Planeten  sind, sind wir dennoch nur ein Teil des natürlichen Kreislaufs von Leben & Tod, auf dessen ungetrübte Funktionalität wir nach wie vor angewiesen sind.



Und so schlau sind wir nicht. Die Geschichte der Menschheit ist mein Zeuge. Wir sind und bleiben ein dummes, egoistisches Volk daß leider zum Großteil aus Menschen besteht die es einfach nicht kapieren.

JETZT ist zu spät weil lernen Generationen dauert.


----------



## Batze (18. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> JETZT ist zu spät weil lernen Generationen dauert.


Und wie die Geschichte auch jetzt beweist lernt der Mensch auch nach Generationen nicht wirklich dazu.
Man schaue sich nur mal diesen ganzen Religion Wahnsinn an, und ich meine da nicht nur speziell den Islam.
Dieser ganze Blödsinn dauert schon viel zu lange an, mehrere tausend Jahre und gelernt hat man teils rein gar nichts.
Und warum? Weil es auch da nur um Machtverhältnisse und Gier geht.
Es sind ein paar Wenige die es begreifen und verstehen, aber die werden leider auch schon seit Hunderten von Jahren Totgemacht oder in eine Ecke geschoben weil man daran einfach nichts ändern will.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (19. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wie die Geschichte auch jetzt beweist lernt der Mensch auch nach Generationen nicht wirklich dazu.
> Man schaue sich nur mal diesen ganzen Religion Wahnsinn an, und ich meine da nicht nur speziell den Islam.
> Dieser ganze Blödsinn dauert schon viel zu lange an, mehrere tausend Jahre und gelernt hat man teils rein gar nichts.
> Und warum? Weil es auch da nur um Machtverhältnisse und Gier geht.
> Es sind ein paar Wenige die es begreifen und verstehen, aber die werden leider auch schon seit Hunderten von Jahren Totgemacht oder in eine Ecke geschoben weil man daran einfach nichts ändern will.


Wenn man die Qualität der Youtube-Videos, die deine Thesen stützen mit der Qualität der Youtube-Videos, die deine Thesen widerlegen vergleicht, wird deutlich, dass dir ein paar Graustifte nicht schaden könnten.


----------



## Batze (19. September 2021)

K0mmentat0r schrieb:


> Wenn man die Qualität der Youtube-Videos, die deine Thesen stützen mit der Qualität der Youtube-Videos, die deine Thesen widerlegen vergleicht, wird deutlich, dass dir ein paar Graustifte nicht schaden könnten.


Dann erzähl doch mal wo ich ganz groß falsch liege. Dann leihe ich dir mal meinen Graustift.


----------



## K0mmentat0r (19. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann erzähl doch mal wo ich ganz groß falsch liege. Dann leihe ich dir mal meinen Graustift.


Der Graustift ist kein Rotstift, lieber Batze. Ich wollte ausdrücken, dass die Komplexität der gesellschaftlichen und historischen Themen, die du anreißt sich nicht nur durch Schwarz-Weiß-Denken ablichten lässt. Auf Diskussionen mit dir möchte ich mich nur ungern einlassen, weil du mit deinem ersten Satz suggerierst, dass du deine persönliche Wahrheit als Maßstab für den Stand der Wissenschaft siehst, nach dem die Menschen lernbereit streben sollten. Und im Hinblick auf die Religionen muss ich leider passen, weil ich mich mit Hinduismus und Judentum einfach nicht gut genug auskenne.


----------

